# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  IF (intermittent fasting)

## forty

Το ξεκινησα χθες με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα που ελπιζω να συνεχιστουν!δεν εχω πεινασει καθολου και πηρα ολη την ημερα 1200 θερμιδες.

Το IF (διαλλειματικη νηστεια) δεν ειναι καποια διαιτα αλλα ενας τροπος να βαλουμε σε ενα χρονικο πλαισιο τα γευματα μας.

υπαρχουν διαφορα μοντελα IF ....19 ωρες νηστεια + 5 ωρες γευματα ....16 ωρες νηστεια + 8 ωρες γευματα....15 ωρες νηστεια + 9 ωρες γευματα.

Εγω ξεκινησα αυτο που κανεις νηστεια 16 ωρες.Αρχισα το πρωι στις 11 το πρωτο γευμα και το τελευταιο στις 7 το απογευμα.Σιγα σιγα θελω να το αλλαξω σε 12-8 και αν τα καταφερω 1-8

Το διαβασα στο ιντερνετ και θυμηθηκα οτι ολα τα χρονια ετρωγα ετσι μεχρι που εκοψα το τσιγαρο και ανακαλυψα το πρωινο γευμα.Απο τοτε δυσκολευομαι να κρατησω την ορεξη μου γιατι μολις ξεκινησω το πρωτο γευμα,αισθανομαι οτι πειναω συνεχεια 


την εχει κανεις δοκιμασει αυτη τη μεθοδο?

εδω ενα e-book http://www.fast-5.com/Fast-5-ebook100.pdf για το fast-5 που ειναι 19 ωρες νηστεια και 5 ωρες τα γευματα

----------


## Erfolg

οχι...αλλα καθε μερα τρωω πρωτο γευμα στις 7 και τελευταιο στις 8. συνολο 11 ωρες νηστειας;χαχα

----------


## angelika_ed

εγω και ετσι παχυνα! ολη μερα νηστικη και μετα απο την πεινα ετρωγα οτι εβρισκα

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by angelika_
> εγω και ετσι παχυνα! ολη μερα νηστικη και μετα απο την πεινα ετρωγα οτι εβρισκα


Είναι λίγο περίεργο το όλο θέμα αλλά μετρούν οι βραδυνές ώρες σαν ώρες αποχής από το φαγητό ή όχι?

----------


## forty

lily ναι μετρανε και τις βραδυνες ωρες σαν αποχη.Συνηθως αρχιζουν το πρωτο γευμα στις 12-1 το μεσημερι και τρωνε 3-4 γευματα μεχρι τις 10 το βραδυ

agelika εγω δεν πεινουσα καθολου,φαντασου οτι απο τις 11 που εφαγα το πρωτο γευμα,ολα τα αλλα τα εφαγα χωρις καθολου να πειναω και αισθανομουν συνεχεια χωρτασμενη,αν ομως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα υπερφαγειας φανταζομαι οτι αυτο το μοντελο διατροφης δεν ειναι το καλυτερο,αν σε κανει να πεφτεις με τα μουτρα στο φαγητο καλυτερα να μην το δοκιμασεις.

erfolg πιστεψεμε οι 5 ωρες νηστειας που υπολειπονται κανουν διαφορα  :Big Grin: 

Σημερα ειμαι 400 γρ κατω και φανταζομαι οτι ειναι γιατι αδειαζει το γλυκογονο οπως γινεται οταν ερχεται η κετωση,χθες το βραδυ δυσκολευτηκα στον υπνο,ειχα ριγη και ξυπνησα το πρωι στις 5,30 πολυ ξεκουραστη,μαλλον απορυθμιστηκε ο οργανισμος γιατι βγηκε απο το συνηθισμενο ωραριο φαγητου.Τωρα το πρωι δεν πειναω καθολου αλλα το στομαχι εχει κολλησει στην πλατη  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> Το IF (διαλλειματικη νηστεια) δεν ειναι καποια διαιτα αλλα ενας τροπος να βαλουμε σε ενα χρονικο πλαισιο τα γευματα μας.
> 
> Εγω ξεκινησα αυτο που κανεις νηστεια 16 ωρες.Αρχισα το πρωι στις 11 το πρωτο γευμα και το τελευταιο στις 7 το απογευμα.Σιγα σιγα θελω να το αλλαξω σε 12-8 και αν τα καταφερω 1-8


 δεν ηξερα οτι εχει ονομα, ναι την εχω δοκιμασει αλλα τρωγοντας 9 πρωι - 18 απογευμα. ειχα χασει πολλα κιλα. οσο πιο νωρις ειναι το τελευταιο γευμα τοσο πιο ευκολα παει η κοιλιτσα μεσα.
Επισης τοτε ετρωγα ο,τι ηθελα, οχι απεριοριστα αλλα κυριολεκτικα ο,τι ηθελα. οπως πχ με το διαιτολογο. μονο που το τελευταιο γευμα ηταν αυστηρα στις 6. σε λιγες μερες ειχα ξεφουσκωσει σαν μπαλονι κ τοτε ημουν μολις 75 κιλα (κανονικα κιλα για μενα). Αυτο με βοηθουσε κ με τις βραδινες λιγουρες. Απλα δεν αγγιζα τιποτα κ ουτε λιγουρες ειχα ουτε τιποτα.
μια φιλη της μητερας μου εχασε απιστευτα κιλα ετσι κ εγινε αγνωριστη. δε ξερω αν τα ξαναπηρε ομως.

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by angelika_
> εγω και ετσι παχυνα! ολη μερα νηστικη και μετα απο την πεινα ετρωγα οτι εβρισκα


συμφωνω ετσι παχυνα κ γω, αλλα ετρωγα μονο βραδυ ολα τα γευματα μαζεμενα κ επεφτα για υππνο. Οταν ομως ετρωγα ως τις 6 το απογευμα κ μετα το εραβα τοτε εχανα πολλα κιλα. Δεν ξερω τι εννοει η φορτυ αλλα μαλλον εννοει βραδυνη νηστεια κ οχι να τρωμε βραδυ...

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> Το IF (διαλλειματικη νηστεια) δεν ειναι καποια διαιτα αλλα ενας τροπος να βαλουμε σε ενα χρονικο πλαισιο τα γευματα μας.
> 
> ...


Tελεια!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  δεν ξερεις πως μου αναπτερωνεις το ηθικο!!εγω αυτο εκανα για πολλα χρονια αλλα τοτε δεν ειχα επιπλεον κιλα,ουτε εχανα ουτε επαιρνα και ο αντρας μου αυτο κανει και ποτε δεν εχει παχυνει.Πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να κανω κουραγιο μεχρι να συνηθισει το στομαχι μου να τρωω μετα τις 12 το πρωι,τωρα γουργουριζει απιστευτα αλλα κρατιεμαι πολυ καλα!τελικα η πραγματικη πεινα αντεχεται,ενω η αλλη που φανταζομαι την ξερουμε ολοι δεν υποφερεται  :Big Grin:

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angelika_
> εγω και ετσι παχυνα! ολη μερα νηστικη και μετα απο την πεινα ετρωγα οτι εβρισκα
> 
> 
> συμφωνω ετσι παχυνα κ γω, αλλα ετρωγα μονο βραδυ ολα τα γευματα μαζεμενα κ επεφτα για υππνο. Οταν ομως ετρωγα ως τις 6 το απογευμα κ μετα το εραβα τοτε εχανα πολλα κιλα. Δεν ξερω τι εννοει η φορτυ αλλα μαλλον εννοει βραδυνη νηστεια κ οχι να τρωμε βραδυ...


ναι εννοω να τρωμε ολα τα γευματα μεσα σε ενα 7ωρο η 8ωρο το πολυ και τις αλλες ωρες μονο υγρα χωρις ζαχαρη,οχι ολα μονοκοπανια σε ενα γευμα.

----------


## badgirl

φορτυ κ οχι το βραδυ φανταζομαι σωστα? εννοω να ειναι οι βραδινες ωρες μεσα στις ωρες νηστειας...να τρωμε μερα

----------


## forty

Ναι οι βραδυνες ωρες ειναι μεσα στις ωρες νηστειας.Φαντασου σαν ενα παραθυρο που το ανοιγεις 8 ωρες και τις υπολοιπες ειναι κλειστο. 
Δεν εχει σημασια ποιες ωρες θα διαλεξεις,εξαρταται απο τον τροπο ζωης σου και απο τις ωρες που δουλευεις.Εγω εχω διαλεξει να φτασω το 12-8 γιατι γυρω στις 3 παω γυμναστηριο και θελω να εχω κανει δυο γευματα πριν και να προλαβω και 2 μετα.

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by forty_
> agelika εγω δεν πεινουσα καθολου,φαντασου οτι απο τις 11 που εφαγα το πρωτο γευμα,ολα τα αλλα τα εφαγα χωρις καθολου να πειναω και αισθανομουν συνεχεια χωρτασμενη,αν ομως υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα υπερφαγειας φανταζομαι οτι αυτο το μοντελο διατροφης δεν ειναι το καλυτερο,αν σε κανει να πεφτεις με τα μουτρα στο φαγητο καλυτερα να μην το δοκιμασεις.


εγω πανα ειχα προβλμα υπερφαγιας αλλα παρολαυτα μου ταιριαξε. για την ακριβεια το εκανα χωρις να ξερω οτι ειναι διαιτα. απλα ειχα αποφασισει να τρωω τελευταιο γευμα πριν σκοτεινιασει κ μετα το εραβα. πολλες φορες επειδη ξυπννουσα αργα τοτε ετρωγα μονο 12-6 ή 3-9. Πιο σπανια 9-6. παντως ετρωγα, εχανα, διαβαζα παραλληλα, λιγο υπνηλια μου εφερνε αφου ετρωγα πολλα μαζεμενα αλλα το βραδυ που κυριως διαβαζα ημουν αναλαφρη κ χορτατη κ χωρις το λιπος να καθεται στο σωμα μου. Τωρα που εχω αλλους ρυθμους δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να το κανω. καλοκαιρι σιγουρα οχι λογω 18ωρης δουλειας. Χειμωνα πιστευω ανετα λογω 8ωρου.

Και νομιζετε, τελικα μεσα σε 6 ωρες δε θα τρωτε πολλα, στην αρχη ισως ναι, μετα δε θα σας κανει αισθηση.

----------


## natallia

συγγνωμη για να καταλάβω και εγώ τι παίζει..... 
λέμε οτι ξεκινάω και τρώω το πρώτο μου γεύμα στις 11 το πρωι ή και 12, μπορώ να τρώω ότι θέλω μέχρι τις 6-7 το απογευμα και μετά τίποτα ? αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω μόνο τις καθημερινές τα σ/κ ή έστω ένα βράδυ θέλω να τρώω με τους φίλους μου.
ερώτηση ούτε αλκοολ μετα τις 6?

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by forty_
> lily ναι μετρανε και τις βραδυνες ωρες σαν αποχη.Συνηθως αρχιζουν το πρωτο γευμα στις 12-1 το μεσημερι και τρωνε 3-4 γευματα μεχρι τις 10 το βραδυ
> 
> 
> Σημερα ειμαι 400 γρ κατω και φανταζομαι οτι ειναι γιατι αδειαζει το γλυκογονο οπως γινεται οταν ερχεται η κετωση,χθες το βραδυ δυσκολευτηκα στον υπνο,ειχα ριγη και ξυπνησα το πρωι στις 5,30 πολυ ξεκουραστη,μαλλον απορυθμιστηκε ο οργανισμος γιατι βγηκε απο το συνηθισμενο ωραριο φαγητου.Τωρα το πρωι δεν πειναω καθολου αλλα το στομαχι εχει κολλησει στην πλατη


ωραία, τότε αυτό είναι πανεύκολο για μένα, αθελά μου σχεδόν έτσι τρώω! π.χ. ξεκινώ το πρωινό μου γύρω στις 10 και τελειώνω με το βραδυνό γύρω στις 8-9 που και πάλι δεν είναι σχεδόν ποτέ μαγειρευτό, συνήθως είναι γιαούρτι με φρούτα η μέλι, πως το βλέπεις το ωράριο μου?

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by natallia_
> συγγνωμη για να καταλάβω και εγώ τι παίζει..... 
> λέμε οτι ξεκινάω και τρώω το πρώτο μου γεύμα στις 11 το πρωι ή και 12, μπορώ να τρώω ότι θέλω μέχρι τις 6-7 το απογευμα και μετά τίποτα ? αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω μόνο τις καθημερινές τα σ/κ ή έστω ένα βράδυ θέλω να τρώω με τους φίλους μου.
> ερώτηση ούτε αλκοολ μετα τις 6?


αυτη η διατροφη λεγεται οτι κανει πολυ καλο στον οργανισμο οποτε ναι μπορεις να τρως οτι θελεις μεχρι το απογευμα οταν συντηρεις τα κιλα σου,αν ομως θελεις να χασεις κιλα,πρεπει απαραιτητα οι θερμιδες που παιρνεις να ειναι λιγοτερες απο αυτες που καις.Αλκοολ οχι μολις κλεισει το "παραθυρο" οι ωρες δηλαδη που εχεις εσυ αποφασισει οτι τοτε θελεις να τρως.Τις ωρες της νηστειας απαγορευεται οτιδηποτε φαγητο και ολα τα ποτα που περιεχουν θερμιδες,ζαχαρη κλπ.Μονο τσαι,καφε χωρις ζαχαρη και αφεψηματα επιτρεπονται

----------


## badgirl

σημερα επειδη εφαγα τελειως παχυντικα απο δω κ περα δε θα φαω τιποτε.
Τελευταιο γευμα λοιπον στις 14:00

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

και πως θα αντεξεις???

----------


## teti_ed

Λοιπον σημερα εφαγα το πρωινο μου γυρω στις 11 (αντι για 9) και θα προσπαθησω να εχω φαει το βραδινο μου μεχρι τις 7.30, αντε 8 το αργοτερο (καλα δεν ειναι για πρωτη φορα?).
Θα το δοκιμασω αυτο το συστημα..να δω πως δουλευει σε μενα.

----------


## badgirl

οχι μονο για σημερα αλλα για οποτε το κανεις ειναι καλες ωρες αυτες! (και δοκιμασμενες απο εμενα αφου αυτες κανω συνηθως!)

ομως παιζει ρολο τι ωρα θα φας αυριο, αν φας το πρωτο γευμα 15 ωρες μετα το βραδυνο σου τοτε εχεις κανει 15 ωρη νηστεια! τοσο απλα. Δεν χρειαζεται να το κανεις κ μεθαυριο αν κατι σου τυχει κ φας αργοτερα, εσυ καθοριζεις το ποτε κ το πως.

Διαβασε τα πρωτα ποστ της forty, εχει ολοκληρο βιβλιο για το fast-5, εσυ εφαρμοζεις τα ιδια ακριβως για οποιο φαστ κανεις, (αν τρως τα παντα μεσα σε 8 ωρες κανεις φαστ8, αν μεσα σε εννια ωρες κανεις φαστ 9...)

Τις ωρες που δεν τρως μπορεις να πιεις ροφηματα, καφε σκετο, οποιοδηποτε υγρο χωρις θερμιδες, θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ στο να αποτοξινωθεις,,,

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> και πως θα αντεξεις???


δες τι εφαγα, μουρχεται να κανω εμετο...ασε που επεσα σε ληθαργο μολις τα εφαγα...κ νιωθω σαν αρρωστη  :Frown: 



> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> τσααααα τσικνοπεμπτη! τσικνισαμε τσικνισαμε?
> Τσικνισα μονη κ περασα υπερροχα! 
> 
> ~πρωι 2 φ. ψωμι τοστ σικαλεως, 2 φ. μιλνερ, μαρμελαδα με ζαχαρη πανω στο τοστ
> ~μεσημερι (πριν λιγο)
> 1 μεριδα γυρο κοτοπουλο εξτρα λαρτζ (σως πατατες πιτες κτλ)
> 1 παγωτο σκανταλ 200 mL
> 1 λακτα μικρη (~300 θερμιδες)
> ...


απο αυριο θα τρωω νορμαλ γιατι 3 μερες τρωω βλακειες κ εχει χαλασει το στομαχι μου....κ αρχιζω κ νηστειες βραδυνες . + _

----------


## teti_ed

Λοιπον τελικα νομιζω οτι κατι γινεται με αυτο το συστημα ρε παιδια...στην ουσια μονο μια μερα το τηρησα κατα γραμμα (χθες ξεκινησα στις 11.30 και τελειωσα στις 19.30) και σημερα το πρωι με εδειξε η ζυγαρια σχεδον μισο κιλο κατω.
Βρε λες?

----------


## badgirl

μια χαρα τετι, παιζει κ ρρολο τι διατροφη κανεις αυτες τις ωρες, μπραβο σου παντως, μισο κιλο ειναι μια χαρα...πες μας για σενα οποτε εχεις διαθεση...εγω αρχισα απο τα 103 κ ειμαι 83-84 κιλα (1.63 υψος). Αλλαξα ομως ζυγαρια...
Αρχισα κ γω νηστειες απο εχθες, ομως οχι σωστη διατροφη...ακομη βλακειες τρωω  :Big Grin:  παρολαυτα ημουν μισο κιλο κατω!
σημερα αδιαθετησα κιολα οποτε χαλαλι οι τσικνοπεμπτες! (μια ηταν¨? 3 φορες τη γιορτασα  :Big Grin: )

----------


## badgirl

Λοιπον 1η μερα νηστειας εχθες κ παροτι εφαγα λαθος κ πολυ ενιωθα αναλαφρη σημερα. 
Αποψε τελευταιο γευμα στις 9 (σε λιγο) κ μετα ραψιμο.
Απο αυριο αρχιζω κ διαιτα γιατι το παρακανα! φιλουπες

----------


## teti_ed

badgirl μου νομιζω εχουμε ξανασυστηθει...κι εγω 1.63 υψος και ξεκινησα με 97 κιλα μετα απο δυο εγκυμοσυνες.
Μην φανταστεις οτι εχω χασει τιποτα ιδιαιτερο, τωρα ειμαι 94,5, δηλαδη ακομη στην αρχη.
Πρεπει να κατεβω στα 70 για να νιωσω καλα με τον εαυτο μου...για να τον ξαναβρω θα ελεγα καλυτερα.
Παντως λεω να το συνεχισω αυτο με το τελευταιο γευμα στις 7.30 με 8. Πραγματικα νιωθεις αναλαφρη το πρωι.

----------


## badgirl

Καθε αρχη και δυσκολη! οντως τετη, καλωσηρθες κ στην παρεα μας!

Στην αρχη δυσκολευτηκα τρομερα για να παω απο 103 στα 97...δε μπορουσα να ελαττωσω το φαγητο με τιποτε...αν βαλεις μεσα κι εκεινη την περιοδο τοτε κανω περιπου 1 χρονο προσπαθεια να χασω βαρος...οποτε μη λες οτι ειναι ευκολα τα πρωτα κιλα...ισα ισα! εκει πρεπει να αλλαξεις διατροφικη συμπεριφορα κ ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο...

ευτυχως σταδιακα εκλεισε καπως το στομαχι κ μετα το Σεπτεμβρη πηρα εμπρος...μετα βρηκα κ το φορουμ κ εχασα 10 κιλα!
Να χαιρεσαι ξανα τα παιδακια σου κ μη σε νοιαζει τιποτε...ολα τα αλλα θα τα φτιαξεις!

----------


## teti_ed

Σ' ευχαριστω badgirl να εισαι καλα.
Εγω απλα το μονο που θελω ειναι να βλεπω αποτελεσματα κι ας μου παρει χρονο να χασω τα κιλα μου.
Μονο να μην βλεπω την ζυγαρια μονιμως κολλημενη, γιατι ξερεις πως ειναι να προσπαθεις και η ρημαδα να σε δειχνει συνεχεια στα ιδια κιλα...πεφτεις ψυχολογικα.

----------


## badgirl

με τη νηστεια δεν μου εχει κολλησει ποτε, ο,τι διαιτα κανω αποδιδει...μαλιστα ακομα κ οταν τρωω παραπανω (οπως τις τελευταιες μερες που εχω ξεπατωθει) κανω νηστεια κ ετσι δε βαζω κιλα ευκολα...
αν θες γραφε τι τρως στο αντιστοιχο τοπικ κ βαλε κ ενα τικερακι με τα κιλα σου να ξερεις τι σου γινεται...
α μου επιταχυνει επισης παρα πολυ την απωλεια βαρους...

----------


## teti_ed

Τωρα που ειπες για τικερακι, μπορω να σε ρωτησω κατι?
Προσπαθησα να το φτιαξω χθες αλλα ρε γμτ μου περανει μονο στρογγυλο τον αριθμο των κιλων, εκει που γραφεις το βαρος σου, πχ το 95 το περναγε, το 94.5 ομως δεν το περναγε, γιατι αραγε, μηπως κανω κατι εγω λαθος?

----------


## badgirl

balto san 95 κ μετα αφου κ το δεχτει θα πας κ θα το αλλαξεις να το κανεις οσο θελεις

----------


## teti_ed

Πω πω απ' οτι βλεπω απο το δικο σου, εχεις χασει 17 κιλα, μπραβο σου, εγω ορισμενες φορες οταν σκεφτομαι ποσα πρεπει να χασω με πιανει πανικος, προσπαθω να το ξεχνας και οτι γινει..
Απλα για την ωρα εχω βαλει σαν στοχο μεχρι το Πασχα να εχω πεσει απο τα 90...και ο καλος θεουλης ας βαλει το χερακι του!

----------


## BaD

kala αλλο κ τουτο...δε δεχεται τον κωδικο μου...αναγκαστικα να αλλαξω νικ για να μπω...

----------


## BaD

eleos de me vazei me to allo...

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by teti_
> Πω πω απ' οτι βλεπω απο το δικο σου, εχεις χασει 17 κιλα, μπραβο σου, εγω ορισμενες φορες οταν σκεφτομαι ποσα πρεπει να χασω με πιανει πανικος, προσπαθω να το ξεχνας και οτι γινει..
> Απλα για την ωρα εχω βαλει σαν στοχο μεχρι το Πασχα να εχω πεσει απο τα 90...και ο καλος θεουλης ας βαλει το χερακι του!


μια χαρα θα εισαι αν χανεις 1% του βαρους σου/ βδομαδα. Θαναι κ λιπος, αρκει να τρεφεσαι σωστα... εφτιαξες τικερακι? αναγκαστικα κ αλλαξα νικ κ τα ξαναφτιαξα...δε με εβαζε!

----------


## BaD

ωραιο αρθρακι για τη διατροφη που κανουμε εδω: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1943&page=2

----------


## teti_ed

Εφτιαξα αλλα δεν μου το κανει copy paste στο κουτακι της υπογραφης στο control panel, πανω δεξια.

----------


## BaD

περιεργο!
καλα το εκανα τοσες φορες σημερα που εγινα εξπερ...ο,τι βοηθεια θελησεις σφυρα!

----------


## BaD

τελευταιο γευμα 18:00

----------


## teti_ed

...test...test...

----------


## teti_ed

yeeeeeeeeeeees!
Ετοιμο το τικερακι μου, πως με βρισκεις?
Αργησα αλλα τα καταφερα...

----------


## BaD

ονειρεμενο  :Smile:

----------


## teti_ed

thanks καλη μου!

----------


## BaD

forty που χαθηκες? μια ερωτηση, ο πρωινος καπουτσινο (με γαλα χτυπημενο αποπανω) σπαει τη νηστεια? (σκετος χωρις ζαχαρη)

----------


## teti_ed

Κι εγω την ιδια απορια εχω, ποιος θα μας την λυσει, και οχι μονο για τον καπουτσινο, αλλα για τον καφε γενικα το πρωι με λιγο γαλατακι και λιγη ζαχαριτσα...αντε εστω ζαχαρινη..

----------


## BaD

βασικα αν διαβασεις το ebook για το φαστ-5 που εχει στο πρωτο πρωτο μηνυμα θα δεις οτι επιτρεπονται μονο ροφηματα χωρις θερμιδες...αρα μαλλον κ οι δυο μας την σπασαμε  :Big Grin: 
παντως καπου διαβασα οτι για τις γυναικες ειναι αρκετες 14 ωρες νηστεια, ισως δοκιμασω κ αυτο...

----------


## teti_ed

Εγω δεν την εσπασα, απλα επειδη παντα ξυπναω αρκετα πρωι, μου μυριζει λιγο καφεδακι μεχρι να παει η ωρα 11 και κατι για να φαω το πρωινο μου. Εχω μεγαλη δυσκολια στο να τον πιω σκετο, γι αυτο αναρωτιωμουν για την ζαχαρινη.

----------


## BaD

βασικα μπορεις να τρως νωρις το βραδυνο ωστε να παιρνεις νωρις κ το πρωινο...αλλωστε δε χρειαζεται καθε μερα να το κανεις...καποιες φορες τη βδομαδα αρκει

----------


## enjoy80

Πρώτη φορά διαβάζω γιαυτή τη 'δίαιτα' αλλα θυμήθηκα παλιά όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια έτσι είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά. Έκοψα το βραδινό αλλά έτρωγα ότι ήθελα μέχρι τις 6 και περπατούσα. Μου βάλατε ιδέες τώρα να το δοκιμάσω και γω...

----------


## teti_ed

Παντως εμενα εχει αρχισει και συνηθιζει το στομαχι μου και δεν πειναω καθολου τα βραδια, δηλ μετα το τελευταιο γευμα που ειναι στις 7,30.
Τωρα η ζυγαρια δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι με το μερος μου, αυτο θα το διαπιστωσω την Παρασκευη που εχω ζυγισμα.

----------


## BaD

μια απο τα ιδια, σαν φοιτητρια την εκανα εν αγνοια μου κ ειχα χασει πολλα κιλα...
Δαλεξε ενα παραθυρο να τρως πχ 10-6 ή 7 ή οποιες ωρες θελεις αρκει να τρως για 8-9 ωρες κ μετα να κανεις νηστεια...καλο ειναι να συμπεριλαβεις τις βραδυνες ωρες στη νηστεια...θα δεις τα κιλα να πεφτουν βροχη...  :Smile: 
θελει ομως να τρως κ σωστα τις ωρες που τρεφεσαι, τελευταιο γευμα να ειναι κατι αργης καυσης κ θρεπτικο, οχι να πεινας...νηστεια δε σημαινει πεινα (εκτος απο τις πρωτες ισως ημερες)

----------


## BaD

διαβασε το ebook που δινει η forty στο πρωτο πρωτο μηνυμα, αν τοχεις το αγγλικο, κ ο,τι θελεις εδω ειμαστε... δες κ εδω ειναι πολυ σημαντικο


πολυ πολυ ενδιαφερον δειτε εδω για διαλειματικη νηστεια (IF διατροφη)
http://www.bodybuilders.gr/data/main...TOPIC_ID=13557

το αποπανω ειναι στα Ελληνικα κ ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστικο!

ενδεικτικα:


"Τεχνική ανάλυση της μεθόδου:

Με τη μέθοδο ΙF τις πρώτες 16 ώρες δεν κατάναλώνουμε τπτ εκτός απο ροφήματα τα οποία δεν περιέχουν θερμίδες πχ καφε,τσαικτλ(Μετά τις 16 ώρες το υπατικό γλυκογόνο μειώνεται υπερβολικά και εξαντλέιται γύρω στις 24 ώρες).Τις επόμενες 8 ώρες καταναλώνουμε κανονικά τα γεύματά μας τα οποία μπορεί να είναι 2 ή 3 ανάλογα με το πως βολεύει τον καθένα,αρκέι να φτανει ς ημερήσιες θερμιδικές του ανάγκες.Τις ημέρες προπόνησης το ένα γεύμα είναι preworkout και τα υπόλοιπα postworkout.Tις ημέρες που δεν έχουμε προπόνηση μειώνουμε τους υδατάνθρακες καθώς δεν έχουμε τόσες πολλές ενεργειακές απαιτήσεις και αυξάνουμε τα καλά λιπαρά.Βασιζόμαστε κυρίως σε στερεά τροφή και όχι τόσο σε συμπληρώματα.

Tα πλεονεκτήματα αυτής της μεθόδου:

H μέθοδος αυτή μαζί με μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή αυξάνει την αντίσταση στις ασθένειες,προάγει τη μακροζωία,και βοηθάει στην εγκεφαλική υγεία διεγείρωντας την παραγωγή νευρώνων από τα βλαστοκύτταρα."

----------


## BaD

Χθες μονο 13 ωρες νηστεια.

----------


## natallia

παμε γερα γερα !!

----------


## BaD

πως πας ναταλακι? σκεφτομαι για 14 ωρες νηστεια οχι 16. καπου διαβασα οτι για γυναικες ειναι καλυτερο 14 ωρες,,,

----------


## natallia

ε κοιτα γενικα την τελευταια εβδομαδα ξεφυγα λιγο διατροφικα, αλλα δοκιμαζω οπως σου ειπα το 24 fasting και προσπαθω τις υπολοιπες μερες να τρωω νωρις το βραδυ. υπαρχει και το σχετικο βιβλιο stop eat stop, η αληθεια ειναι οτι το 24 με βοηθησε αρκετα. εσυ βλεπω πας τελεια μπραβο θα εισαι κουκλα στο γαμο σου

----------


## BaD

δες το λινκ που εδωσα πανω, εεχει τελεις συμβουλες για φαστινγκ διαφορων ειδων
δεν το κανω για το γαμο, αλλα δε με χαλαει ναμαι καρακουκλαρα χαχαχαχχα νασαι καλα κ να προσεχεις με το 24ωρο...αχ ποσο το φοβαμαι αυτο!

----------


## natallia

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> δες το λινκ που εδωσα πανω, εεχει τελεις συμβουλες για φαστινγκ διαφορων ειδων
> δεν το κανω για το γαμο, αλλα δε με χαλαει ναμαι καρακουκλαρα χαχαχαχχα νασαι καλα κ να προσεχεις με το 24ωρο...αχ ποσο το φοβαμαι αυτο!


μη το φοβασαι δε θα συμβει κατι κακο, απλα τη μια μερα σταματαω να τρωω στις 6 και ξανατρωω την αλλη μερα παλι στις 6. αυτο το κανω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα, κατεληξα οτι αυτη η μορφη fasting με βολευει, τις αλλες μερες τρωω κανονικα.

----------


## teti_ed

Γεια διαφωτιστε με λιγο βρε κοριτσια...δλδ με το 24 δεν τρως για ενα ολοκληρο 24ωρο?
Και γιατι η 14ωρη νηστεια ειναι καλυτερη στις γυναικες, απο ποια αποψη?
Εγω κανω την 15 με 16 ωρες αλλα δεν εχω ανεβει ακομη ζυγαρια..κατα βαθος φοβαμαι μην απογοητευτω αν με δειξει τα ιδια...

----------


## natallia

> _Originally posted by teti_
> Γεια διαφωτιστε με λιγο βρε κοριτσια...δλδ με το 24 δεν τρως για ενα ολοκληρο 24ωρο?
> Και γιατι η 14ωρη νηστεια ειναι καλυτερη στις γυναικες, απο ποια αποψη?
> Εγω κανω την 15 με 16 ωρες αλλα δεν εχω ανεβει ακομη ζυγαρια..κατα βαθος φοβαμαι μην απογοητευτω αν με δειξει τα ιδια...


βασικα ναι, εγω ξεκινησα σιγα σιγα, δοκιμασα διαφορα δηλαδη την πρωτη μερα εφαγα πρωινο στις 12, μετα στις 1 και μετα ετρωγα 5-10 το βραδυ (αυτο δε μου ταιριαζε), μετα δικομασα το 12-8μμ, και μετα αποφασισα 24ωρα δυο φορες μονο την εβδομαδα. με λιγα λογια δεν υπαρχει κανενας σωστος τροπος να γινει , δοκιμαζεις και διαλεγεις, αν αποφασισεις να κανεις fasting.

----------


## teti_ed

Εμενα με βολευει αυτο που κανω απο αποψη ωραριου δλδ πρωτο γευμα 11 με 11,30 και τελευταιο γυρω στις 7 με 7,30.
Απο την αρχη με βολεψε ετσι.
Το θεμα ειναι να εχω και αποτελεσμα...για να δουμε...θα δειξει την Παρασκευη.

----------


## BaD

φυσικα κ θα εχεις μη το φοβασαι καθολου! ειναι σα να τρως πολυ νωρις το βραδυνο σου, τι καλυτερο! δεν αποθηκευεις λιπος τις ωρες που ο οργανισμος κανει χαμηλες καυσεις (βραδυ) κ τρεφεσαι κ υγιεινα κ σωστα (ελπιζω να το κανεις αυτο) κ χορταινεις κιολα.

----------


## teti_ed

Προσπαθω να τα κανω ολα αυτα που λες...σημερα μονο τα #@$#ωσα.
Ναι μεν τελειωσα 6.30 το τελευταιο γευμα, αλλα εφαγα μακαρονια, ενω προσπαθω να τα αποφευγω.
Το μεσημερι βεβαια την εβγαλα με γιαουρτι και φρουτα.

----------


## BaD

μια χαρα εισαι, εγω κ οταν "γουρουνιαζω" οταν φαω το τελευταιο γευμα νωρις δε παιρνω γραμμαριο, χανω κιολα!
Οσο για τα μακαρονια μα χαρα γευμα ειναι κ δεν ειναι πολυ αργα στις 6!

----------


## teti_ed

Πες μου τη γνωμη σου σε κατι, με βαση αυτα που εχεις μαθει τοσο καιρο περι διατροφης (γιατι σιγουρα ξερεις περισσσοτερα, εγω ειμαι σκραπα)...πιστευεις οτι ειναι too much μεσα σε μια μερα να φας ας πουμε το πρωι δυο φετες ψωμι του τοστ με τυρι και σαν βραδινο ενα κανονικο τοστ (εννοω με τυρι,γαλοπουλα,ντοματα,πιπ ρια).
Μηπως ειναι πολλα τα...ψωμια?

----------


## BaD

εμενα κ οταν ημουν στα κιλα σου αλλα κ προσφατα ο διαιτολογο ςμου τα εβαζε.
Για την ακριβεια το πρωι ελεγε 1 τοστ (2 φ. ψωμι τοστ λευκο ή ο,τι θες + 2 φ. λαιτ τυρι ή 1 φ. τυρι 1 φ. γαλοπουλα βραστη ή κ παριζα)
Βραδυ σαν εναλλακτικη μεταξυ αλλων παλι τοστ αλλα σκετο κ το πρωι κ το βραδυ. εγω δεν το προτιμουσα γιατι μετα πεινουσα πιο πολυ. Δοκιμασε με μαυρο ψωμι ή πολυσπορο, φερνει λιγοτερη πεινα μετα. Το ψωμι με το τυρι δεν ειναι διολου ισογλυκαιμικα κ σκαμπανεβαζουν το σακχαρο κ πεινας μετα.
Δεν ξερω πιο πολλα απο σενα. Κ γω τωρα αρχισα να ασχολουμαι που καηκα χαχαχαχα πριν δε χαμπαριαζα!

----------


## teti_ed

Και μονο που μιλας για ισογλυκαιμικα και ολα τα σχετικα, ξερεις περισσοτερα απο εσενα, πιστεψε με.
Εγω ολα στην τυχη τα κανω, εχω αγνοια κινδυνου! χεχε

----------


## natallia

τελειωσα σημερα το φαγητο μου στις 5,55μμ ! εφαγα κοτοπουλο στηθος με μανιταρια και μια σαλατα με μαρουλι απλο και σγουρο ντοματινια και ραπανακια μια φετα ψωμι, ενα σοκολατακι και ενα ποτηρακι λευκο κρασι. θα ξαναφαω αυριο στις 6.

----------


## BaD

ασε οσο πιο πολυ τα ψαχνεις τοσο πιο κακο ειναι!
μαρεσει που τα λεμε σε 2 τοπικ μαζι!
εχεις μηνυμα  :Big Grin:

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by natallia_
> τελειωσα σημερα το φαγητο μου στις 5,55μμ ! εφαγα κοτοπουλο στηθος με μανιταρια και μια σαλατα με μαρουλι απλο και σγουρο ντοματινια και ραπανακια μια φετα ψωμι, ενα σοκολατακι και ενα ποτηρακι λευκο κρασι. θα ξαναφαω αυριο στις 6.


pssssssss ακριβεια ομως το ναταλακι! 5 κ 55 κυριες μου, οχι 6! ολε!
παρεπιπτοντως να πω κ γω: τελευταιο γευμα στις 7 κ 30 (τελευταια μπουκια ακρως ωραια, μαρμελαδα με βουτυρο κ ψωμι  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## natallia

και τωρα ραψιμο, τσαγακια, νερακι με λεμονακι, διαλογισμος , σεξ , λατρα στο σπιτι , διαδρομο, τηλεοραση, κτλ, οτι δεν εχει θερμιδες.

----------


## BaD

αυτες τις μερες δεν κανω απολυτως τιποτε το βραδυ, απλα χαζευω στο πισι...αυριο πρωι πρωι σηκωνομαι να κανω διαδρομο κ μπανιο, μεχρι κ μπανιο βαριεμαι να κανω η βρωμιαρ.α...

----------


## teti_ed

Ζυγιστικα σημερα το πρωι....-1 κιλακιιι!
Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ζυγιστω αυριο, γιατι και την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα Σαββατο ειχα ζυγιστει, οποτε θα ζυγιστω και αυριο για να αλλαξω και το τικερακι μου!
Συνολο απωλειας με την IF, 1,5 κιλο....δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημα.
Ειμαι συγκρατημενα αισιοδοξη..

----------


## BaD

να εισαι ασυγκρατητα αισιοδοξη!
το οτι εχασες σημαινει οτι τρως οντως σωστα
αν δεν ειχες κανει διαιτα πριν (προσφατα) τοτε ενα ποσοστο ττου κιλου που εχασες ειναι κ υγρα
Πιστεψε οτι το να τρως νωρις βραδυνο θα αλλαξει το σωμα σου κ το σωμα σου θα το κανει!
Τις μερες που δεν κανεις νηστεια παροτι μπορει να τρως νορμαλ κ να μη ξεφευγεις πολυ, θα παρατηρησεις οτι την επομενη θα εισαι βαρυτερη, μην αγχωθεις, μολις ξαναφας νωρις το βραδυνο θα επανελθεις...

----------


## teti_ed

Πρωτη φορα μετα απο πολυ πολυ καιρο και αρχιζω να βλεπω τα πραγματα πιο θετικα σχετικα με το θεμα "βαρος"...
Πραγματικα μου ευχομαι να συνεχισω ετσι!

----------


## BaD

οταν το πιστεψεις οτι μπορεις να το κανεις τοτε θα το κανεις κ θα γινει...ολα απο εμας εξαρτωνται, απτο μυαλουδακι μας, θα δεις ολα καλα θα πανε αρκει να μην εγκαταλειψεις την προσπαθεια ακομα κ οταν θα φας παραπανω ή λαθος...ποτε μην εγκαταλειπεις κατι γιατι τοτε θα σε αφησει κι εκεινο

----------


## BaD

ταχω περασει πολυ προσφατα γιαυτο στα λεω...συγνωμη αν ακουγονται σαν ξερολα λογια αλλα ειναι εκ πειρας...

----------


## teti_ed

Thanks BaD! (τελικα ακομη δεν μου εχεις πει το ονομα σου  :Smile: )
Δεν φαινεσαι ξερολας μην ανησυχεις.
Ισα ισα ειναι καλυτερα ν ακουω συμβουλες απο ατομο που τα εχει περασει.
Καταλαβαινω τι θες να μου πεις..

----------


## teti_ed

Καλα σημερα πεταω!
Ζυγιστικα (σημερα ειναι το επισημο ζυγισμα) και ειμαι ακομη 500γρ κατω σε σχεση με χθες.
Μιλαμε τι επιτυχια ειναι αυτη (φτου φτου μην το ματιασω).
Συνολο απωλειας μεσα σε 8 ημερες = 2 κιλα!!!
Πετυχε και σε μενα...δεν περιμενα να πετυχει και πολυ επειδη δεν γυμναζομαι...κι ομως..
Ειμαι χαρουμενη και συνεχιζω!

----------


## BaD

μπραβο καλη μου! ειδες...πεταααααααααααας ετσι ετσι τρως κ σωστα απο,τι βλεπω στο αλλο τοπικ, νηστευεις τωρα (σαρακοστιανη νηστεια εννοω)?
προσεχε οταν κανεις το πρωτο γευμα σου να τρως πρωτεινη...καλο ειναι οταν κανειις νηστεια το πρωτο γευμα να εχει πρωτεινηη...
Απο κανονικη νηστεια δεν ξερω, δεν νηστευω, αλλα απο πλευρα της ΙΦ μιλαω...

----------


## teti_ed

Οχι ΒaD μου δεν νυστευω, στη φαση που ειμαι τωρα ειναι καλυτερα για μενα να τρωω κρεατακι..
Ασε που με την νηστεια την σαρακοστη καμια φορα βαζεις κιλα.
Δεν ειμαστε για τετοια τωρα..

----------


## BaD

εμ βεβαια ολο υδατανθρακες...αυτο δεν ειναι νηστεια αλλα τρωω ο,τι βρω εκτος απο κρεας,..αν ειναι να νηστεψω ποτε θα γινει σωστα, νηστεια = πεινα αλλιως αμα τρωω ψωμια χαιρετα μου τον πλατανο...

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σε όλους....!!!

πρωτη φορα μπαινω σε αυτό το κομματι του forum και εχω μερικες αποριες....
Τι ακριβως ειναι το πρόγραμμα νυστειας? Δηλαδη ακολουθεις προγραμμα διατοφης μεν αλλα σε συγκεκριμενο ωραριο?
και ποια ειναι τα ωραρια που μπορουν να ακολοθηθουν?
αποτελεσμα εχετε δει επειδη δεν τρωτε βραδυ, ή επειδη κανετε διατροφη?

τις υπόλοιπες ωρες δεν τρως τιποτα?
σε γενικα πλαισια δεν τρως ή τρως κανονικα?
ποσο διαστημα μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο το προγραμμα?
τρως ενα γευμα πρωι και ενα βραδυ ή γενικα οοοτι γραΦΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ?

ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων....

γενικα ξερω πως

----------


## teti_ed

Γεια σου mtsek.
Δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις καποια συγκρκριμενη διαιτα, απλα κανεις τα γευματα σου μεσα σε συγκεκριμενο χρονικο οριο μεσα στο 24ωρο, το οποιο θα επιλεξεις εσυ και τις υπολοιπες ωρες κανεις νηστεια, οπου μπορεις να καταναλωνεις νερο, αφεψηματα χωρις ζαχαρη και καφε σκετο χωρις γαλα.
Για παραδειγμα εγω κανω την 16ωρη νηστεια, δηλαδη ξεκινω το πρωινο μου στις 11 με 11.30 και φροντιζω μεχρι τις 7 με 7.30 (δλδ μεσα σε 8 ωρες) να εχω φαει το βραδινο μου. Απο εκει και επειτα μονο νερο η κανενα τσαγακι, μεχρι να παω για υπνο. Την επομενη μερα παλι πρωινο στις 11 με 11.30 και παει λεγοντας... 
Υπαρχει και η 14ωρη νηστεια, η 15ωρη, ακομη και η 19ωρη. 
Εγω 19ωρη δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να κανω, αλλα μεχρι τωρα με την 16ωρη τα καταφερνω μια χαρα.
Οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε...

----------


## mtsek85

σε ευχαριστω πολυ τετι για τις πληροφορίες. Λεω να το ακολουθησω.. αν δε θελει και διαιτα, αλλα απλα να προσεχεις, ειναι πολυ ευκολο να γινει.....!!!! Θα με βολευε κ εμενα το ωραριο που εχεις επιλεξει.. δλδ 11-11,30 μεχριτ ις 7.... χαλαρα!!!!

εσυ συνηθως πως τρεφεσαι? εχεις δει αποτελεσμα? αν ναι ποσο και σε ποσο καιρο?

εγω πχ χθες εφαγα απο τις 11 ενα τοστ μαυρο γαλοπουλα-τυρο-ντοματα, μεσημερι κοτοπουλο με πατατες τηγανιτες και κατι μπισκοτα (3) το αργοτερο απο τα γευματα μου ηταν στις 6.... πιανεται σα νηστεια? θα γινει δουλεια? ή επειδη εφαγα σχετικα παχυντικα (τις πατατες δλδ) δε πιανεται? επισης εκανα και γυμναστικη 1μιση ωρα, δε βοηθα αυτο?

επισης θα ηθελα να ρωτησω... αν εχω φαει κατι που εχει πχ 600 θερμιδες (πχ πατατες τηγανιτες) και μετα κανω γυμναστικη και βαση των μετρητων που έχουν τα οργανα καψω 600 θερμίδες, θα έχω αποτελεσμα ή επειδη η τροφη ηταν παχυντική την πατησα....?

----------


## BaD

kalws ti! mtsek νηστεια ειναι οταν φας τελευταιο γευμα οποια ωρα θες αλλα μετα για συγκεκριμενες ωρες δεν φας αλλο. Αποκει κ περα το τι θα φας ειναι δικια σου επιλογη.

Πιο συγκεκριμενα γιαυτα που εκανες χθες, νομιζω μια χαρα εισαι αφου εκανες κ γυμναστικη. Καλο θαταν να μη μετρας ποσες θερμιδες καις στη γυμναστικη αφου σπανια λεει τις σωστες το μηχανημα...

Παντως η νηστεια εχει ακριβως αυτο το νοημα, τρως οτιδηποτε θελεις αλλα μετα...ραψιμο.

Προσωπικα ακομα κ τελειως λαθος να τρωω (γλυκα παχυντικα κτλ) αποδιδει. Γενικα πρεπει να εχεις ισορροπημενη διατροφη αλλα κ ανθρωπινη, λογικο να ξεφευγεις...

αν εχεις βουλιμικες τασεις προσεξε παρα πολυ, εμενα με βοηθησε κ τις ξεπερασα, ομως με πολλη σωστη διατροφη κ πολυ σκεψη πριν φαω κ γιατι θα φαω κατι (πχ τελευταιο γευμα κατι πολυ θρεπτικο που να αργει να μεταβολιστει ωστε να μη πειναω μετα). 
Δεν ξερω σε αλλον βουλιμικο πως θα λειτουργησει.
Εγω ελεγα πχ σημερα στις 8 ραψιμο κ μετα ο,τι κι αν κατεβαζαν οι γυρω μου δεν αγγιζα...
κ με βοηθησε πολυ αυτο αφου...οταν δοκιμαζα κατι μετα δεν το ετρωγα ολο εξω (σε εξοδο) λογω ντροπης.,,ομως στο σπιτι ξεσπουσα στο ψυγειο...
Πλεον οπου κι αν ειμαι, οταν θελω να κανω νηστεια, ψαχνω να βρω ενα ισοορροπημενο τελευταιο γευμα κ μετα το ραβω. Ετσι εμαθα κ να τρωω ομορφα παντου. Ασε που δεν ντρεπομαι κ ουτε τυψεις νιωθω αφου ξερω οτι μετα δε θα φαω τιποτα...
Συγνωμη που τα λεω βιαστικα. φευγω τωρα απο δουλεια, ταλεμε αργοτερα ο,τι θελεις. Εδω κ στο τι εφαγα σημερρα θα με βρεις...να γυρουλιαζω!

----------


## mtsek85

σε ευχαριστω BAD! οταν λες ομως οτι εχεις αποτελεσμα, τι εχεις χασει δλδ και σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα? κοιτα, σε γενικα πλαισια προσεχω τη διατροφη μου, δε τρωω ακρως παχυντικα, αλλα μπορει να ξεφυγω σε καποια φαση.... Οπως πχ χθες με τις πατατες...

θα το ακολουθησω παντως, να δω τι αποτελευσμα θα εχουμε...!

----------


## BARB3

κοριτσια, δηλαδη η νηστεια ειναι για οσο νομιζεις? δηλαδη μπορω να εφαρμοσω νηστεια 15ωρων ας πουμε? αν δεν τρωω απο τις 23 μεχρι τις 14 την αλλη μερα ειναι οκ? τσαι πρασινο στο ενδιαμεσο δεν δημιουργει προβλημα ε?

και δε μου λετε, αν τρωω στις υπολοιπες ωρες οτι αναφερει μια διαιτα θα δω καλυτερο αποτελεσμα κατα τη γνωμη σας?

οσο για τις θερμιδες που καιγονται στα μηχανηματα, Bad μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο. ποτε δεν μετρανε σωστα.

----------


## teti_ed

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> αν εχεις βουλιμικες τασεις προσεξε παρα πολυ, εμενα με βοηθησε κ τις ξεπερασα, ομως με πολλη σωστη διατροφη κ πολυ σκεψη πριν φαω κ γιατι θα φαω κατι (πχ τελευταιο γευμα κατι πολυ θρεπτικο που να αργει να μεταβολιστει ωστε να μη πειναω μετα). 
> Δεν ξερω σε αλλον βουλιμικο πως θα λειτουργησει.



Και σε μενα λειτουργησε σωστα αυτο τελικα... κι εγω ειχα βουλιμικες τασεις πριν ακολουθησω την if και πραγματικα απο την ημερα που αρχισα να την εφαρμοζω με εχει βοηθησει, πραγμα που δεν περιμενα με τιποτα να συμβει!
Ελεγα οτι αποκλειεται να αντεξω απο τις 7 το απογευμα που τελειωνω το βραδινο μου μεχρι τις 12 που συνηθως παω για υπνο...κι ομως οτι και να φαω πια χορταινω και μετα δεν με ενδιαφερει να φαω οτιδηποτε αλλο.
Κανω μια ισσοροπημενη διατροφη, με πολλα σαλατικα φρουτα, κρεατακι κτλ, δεν νιωθω να στερουμαι κατι και το γλυκακι μου εχω φαει και απ ολα.
Μεσα σε 8 ημερες ειχα χασει ηδη 2 κιλα και απλα δεν το πιστευα..κι ακομη μην νομιζετε οτι το εχω χωνεψει...νομιζω οτι οταν θα ξανανεβω στην ζυγαρια θα την δω παλι κολλημενη!
Τωρα ειμαι με περιοδο απο χθες βραδι και νομιζω οτι αν ζυγιστω το Σαββατο που ζυγιζομαι παντα, δεν θα δω και σπουδαια αποτελεσματα..αλλα ελπιζω να ειναι παροδικο...παρ'ολα αυτα ακομα και τωρα που εχω περιοδο αισθανομαι μια χαρα, καμια σχεση με αλλες φορες, δεν νιωθω καθολου πρησμενη.
Λετε η if να επιδρα και σ αυτον τον τομεα? :P

----------


## teti_ed

> _Originally posted by BARB3_
> κοριτσια, δηλαδη η νηστεια ειναι για οσο νομιζεις? δηλαδη μπορω να εφαρμοσω νηστεια 15ωρων ας πουμε? αν δεν τρωω απο τις 23 μεχρι τις 14 την αλλη μερα ειναι οκ? τσαι πρασινο στο ενδιαμεσο δεν δημιουργει προβλημα ε?
> 
> και δε μου λετε, αν τρωω στις υπολοιπες ωρες οτι αναφερει μια διαιτα θα δω καλυτερο αποτελεσμα κατα τη γνωμη σας?



Μια χαρα ειναι και η 15ωρη νηστεια barb.
Κι εγω τσαγακια πινω συνηθως τα βραδια αφου τελειωσω και το τελευταιο μου γευμα (εννοειται χωρις ζαχαρη, με λιγο λεμονι).
Γνωμη μου οτι αν ακολουθεις και μια συγκεκριμενη διαιτα τις ωρες που πρεπει να φας, ειναι πιο αμεση η "κατηφορα" στα κιλα, ποσο μαλλον αν κανεις και γυμναστικη.
Εγω γυμναστικη δεν κανω αλλα και παλι ευχαριστημενη ειμαι με το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## mtsek85

μακαρι να υπάρχει αποτελεσμα... τετι εσυ ειχες! συνεχιζεις τωρα? ή ειναι για καποιο διαστημα η ολη διαδικασια? σημερα εφαγα στις 11 ενα τοστακι, μεσημερι μακαρονια με κυμα, 2 κουλουρακια και τελος! αυριο παλι! θα παω κ γυμναστηριο μετα... για να δουμε, πως θα παει....

----------


## natallia

θα παει μια χαρα, εγω τα χριστουγεννα λογω των κοινωνικων υποχρεωσεων -δειπνα με φιλους- ειχα παραθυρο 5 ωρων το βραδυ - οχι ολες τις μερες και εφαγα χωρις να σκεφτομαι συνεχως τι και πως και δεν εβαλα ουτε γραμμαριο. 
βεβαια εμενα το παραθυρο το νυχτερινο δε μου ταιριαζει. αλλα ενα παραθυρο 1-7 ειναι τελειο!!

----------


## teti_ed

Συνεχιζω δυναμικα mtsek!
Εχω βαλει στοχο να με βρει το Πασχα κατω απο τα 90...καλε μου θεουλη ακους? :P

----------


## mtsek85

μεχρι το Πασχα θελω να εχω φτασει τουλαχιστον 85........... γινεται???????????????

----------


## teti_ed

Εγω υποσχομαι!
Εστω και 89,9...αρκει να μην δειχνει το 9ρακι μπροστα!

----------


## mtsek85

επισης, εχω μια ακομα απορια....

μετα το "κλεισιμο" του παραθυρου, που λετε να πινουμε υγρα, τσαγια κλπ.... κανει να πιεις χυμο πορτοκαλι (να τον στιψω εγω, χωρις ζαχαρι κλπ...)

επειδη πινω πολυ φυσικο χυμο.... και τσαι δε μπορω χωρις ζαχαρι.. οποτε ακυρο το τσαι για μετα...

εμενα το προγραμμα θα ειναι 11-6  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

στο ευχομαι ολοψτχα να παει απο κει που ηρθε το 9 σου τετακι!!!!!
φτανεις σιγα σιγα!!!! αφου κανεις κ διατροφη μια χαρα θα παει...




> _Originally posted by teti_
> Εγω υποσχομαι!
> Εστω και 89,9...αρκει να μην δειχνει το 9ρακι μπροστα!

----------


## teti_ed

Να σαι καλα mtsek μου.
Μακαρι.
Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και σε σενα!

----------


## mtsek85

αντε να δουμε.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τεικα το χυμο θα τον πιουμε????  :Smile:  ή δεν κανει???

----------


## teti_ed

Δεν κανει χυμος δυστυχως.
Εχεις δοκιμασει ομως τσαγακια σε διαφορες γευσεις?
Εγω παιρνω το βανιλια-καραμελα και το μηλο-κανελα και ειναι πολυ ωραια!
Κι εγω στο παρελθον δεν ηθελα ουτα να τα βλεπω τα τσαγια.
Αλλα δοκιμασα αυτα και ειδα οτι μου αρεσουν...σταζω και λιγο λεμονακι μεσα και γινονται ακομη καλυτερα.
Κανε μια δοκιμη.

----------


## mtsek85

πινω πααααρα πολυ τσαι μωρε, αλλα βαζω ζαχαρι μεσα
μια κουταλιτσα εστω...
σκετα δε μπορω...
αλλα γενικα πινω παρα πολυ

αλλα ζαχαριτσα κανει...? μπα ε................?
οι χυμοι μηπως δεν κανει να πινουμε αυτους που ειναι συσκευασμενοι....?

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> σε ευχαριστω BAD! οταν λες ομως οτι εχεις αποτελεσμα, τι εχεις χασει δλδ και σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα? κοιτα, σε γενικα πλαισια προσεχω τη διατροφη μου, δε τρωω ακρως παχυντικα, αλλα μπορει να ξεφυγω σε καποια φαση.... Οπως πχ χθες με τις πατατες...
> 
> θα το ακολουθησω παντως, να δω τι αποτελευσμα θα εχουμε...!


γενικα εχω παει απο 99 κιλα το σεπτεμβρη στα 83+.
Την νηστεια δες πανω ποτε την αρχισα απο αλλα μηνυματα μου...δεν ειμαι σιγουρη,,,
Πριν τις γιορτες παντως που εχασα κ τα πολλα κιλα εκανα σιγουρα.
Δεν κανω καθε μερα, οποτε με βολευει...οταν τρωω σπιτι ή δουλεια...




> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> μακαρι να υπάρχει αποτελεσμα... τετι εσυ ειχες! συνεχιζεις τωρα? ή ειναι για καποιο διαστημα η ολη διαδικασια? σημερα εφαγα στις 11 ενα τοστακι, μεσημερι μακαρονια με κυμα, 2 κουλουρακια και τελος! αυριο παλι! θα παω κ γυμναστηριο μετα... για να δουμε, πως θα παει....


καλο ειναι να τρως σωωστα ομως ετσι? σαλατα, φρουτα, ινες
Ειδικα το τελευταιο σου γευμα πρεπει να ειναι ικανο να σε κρατησει χωρις να πεινας...νηστεια δε σημαινει πεινα. τρως ο,τι θες αλλα οχι οποτε θεσ...




> _Originally posted by BARB3_
> κοριτσια, δηλαδη η νηστεια ειναι για οσο νομιζεις? δηλαδη μπορω να εφαρμοσω νηστεια 15ωρων ας πουμε? αν δεν τρωω απο τις 23 μεχρι τις 14 την αλλη μερα ειναι οκ? τσαι πρασινο στο ενδιαμεσο δεν δημιουργει προβλημα ε?
> 
> και δε μου λετε, αν τρωω στις υπολοιπες ωρες οτι αναφερει μια διαιτα θα δω καλυτερο αποτελεσμα κατα τη γνωμη σας?
> 
> οσο για τις θερμιδες που καιγονται στα μηχανηματα, Bad μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο. ποτε δεν μετρανε σωστα.


η νηστεια μπορει να ειναι μονο οπως λεει η φορτυ στο πρωτο πρωτο μηνυμα σαυτο το τοπικ...νομιζω ειναι 15ωρη, 16ωρη και αυτη που κανει το ναταλακι, αν δεν απατωμαι 24ωρη.

Δες τα πιο αναλυτικα στο πρωτο μηνυμα.
επιλεγεις ποιες ωρες σε βολευει να τρεφεσαι πχ 11-7 βραδυ ή 8 βραδυ κ βρισκεις την αντιστοιχη νηστεια (νηστεια = απο την ωρα που εφαγες ελευταια μπουκια εως την πρωτη μπουκια την επομενη μερα)

Θα εχεις τελειο αποτελεσμα αν τρως με βαση καποια σωστη διαιτα διατροφη κ αν τρως τελευταιο γευμα ικανο να σε κρατησει ποιοτικα ως το πρωι.
Οι ωρες που λες, 23 με 14 απο αποψη ωρων ειναι οκ, ναι ειναι νηστεια, προσωπικα ομως θα προτεινα να τρως νωρις πρωινο κ νωρις βραδυνο, αλλα αν σου πετυχαινει κανενα προβλημα!
Νομιζω οτι οταν τρωμε νωρις πρωινο ο οργανισμος παιρνει το μηνυμα ναρχισει να καιει, επισης νωρις βραδυνο = οχι αποθηκευση λιπους.

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by teti_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BaD_
> αν εχεις βουλιμικες τασεις προσεξε παρα πολυ, εμενα με βοηθησε κ τις ξεπερασα, ομως με πολλη σωστη διατροφη κ πολυ σκεψη πριν φαω κ γιατι θα φαω κατι (πχ τελευταιο γευμα κατι πολυ θρεπτικο που να αργει να μεταβολιστει ωστε να μη πειναω μετα). 
> Δεν ξερω σε αλλον βουλιμικο πως θα λειτουργησει.
> 
> ...


στανταρ! στην περιοδο μου τρωω ο,τι βλακεια μπορειτε να φανταστειτε, μετα κανω νηστεια κ το πρωι ειμαι ξεφουσκωτη! γενικα περασα ενα διαστημα που ετρωγα χαλια (τωρα τελευταια) κ παρολαυτα εχανα με τη νηστεια!

----------


## BaD

Τετη οσο για σενα, απλα συγχαρητηρια! μπραβο κοπελαρα μου!

με ανεβαζεις κι εμενα κ προσπαθω να ξαναρχισω νηστειες πιο εντατικα...ουτε τη διαιτα του διαιτολογου μου δεν κανω πλεον. 
Και αυτο γιατι του ζητησα λεει αυστηρη διαιτα αλλα δε μπορω να τη κανω...παρολαυτα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι αν κανω νηστεια αποψε κ αυριο, μεθαυριο που εχω ζυγισμα θαμαι κατω!
Το καλο ειναι οτι αρχισα κ γυμναζομαι σουπερ εντατικα κ δε με πολυνοιαζει τι τρωω ή τι χανω...το βλεπω! μολις σταματησω τα βαρη θα χασω πιο γρηγορα...αλλα δε θελω! κερδιζω σε ποντους...

----------


## mtsek85

ελα να ανεβαινει η ομαδα λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!!!!
απο αυριο μπαινουμε πολυ δυναμικα ΒΑD οκκκ??? εγω εκανα την αρχη σημερα




> _Originally posted by BaD_
> Τετη οσο για σενα, απλα συγχαρητηρια! μπραβο κοπελαρα μου!
> 
> με ανεβαζεις κι εμενα κ προσπαθω να ξαναρχισω νηστειες πιο εντατικα...ουτε τη διαιτα του διαιτολογου μου δεν κανω πλεον. 
> Και αυτο γιατι του ζητησα λεει αυστηρη διαιτα αλλα δε μπορω να τη κανω...παρολαυτα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι αν κανω νηστεια αποψε κ αυριο, μεθαυριο που εχω ζυγισμα θαμαι κατω!
> Το καλο ειναι οτι αρχισα κ γυμναζομαι σουπερ εντατικα κ δε με πολυνοιαζει τι τρωω ή τι χανω...το βλεπω! μολις σταματησω τα βαρη θα χασω πιο γρηγορα...αλλα δε θελω! κερδιζω σε ποντους...

----------


## BaD

ελα κ γω μολις τωρα τρωω βραδυνο!
μετα εχω καποιες υποχρεωσεις κ θα φυγω απο δουλεια...κ ηθελα να φαω τωρα βραδυνο...

τελευταιο γευμα στις 7¨30 να καταγραφει παρακαλω!

----------


## mtsek85

σημειωθηκεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεε

 :Smile:

----------


## BaD

αχ αχ αχ αχ αχ ποσο θαθελα τωρα ναδειασω ολα τα βαζα με γλυκο!!!

ακομα κ κρεας με ρυζι νατρωγα παλι θα μου αρκουσε,,,αρκει να ετρωγα!

ομως οχι δε θα σπασω τη νηστεια...καθαρα για ψυχολογικους λογους,..πρεπει να μπω παλι σε ρυθμο! 
παω σπιτι να κανω μπανιο να κοιμηθω...αφου δε πειναω λιγουρα ειναι γαμωτο!!! ουφφφφφφφφ

----------


## natallia

μη το κανεις !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## teti_ed

Thanks BaD για τα καλα σου λογια!
Παντως εγω ενα εχω να πω...παντα πριν την περιοδο και κατα την διαρκεια σαβουριαζα οτι σοκολατοειδες υπηρχε γυρω μου.
Απο αυτο καταλαβαινα οτι θα μου ερθει.
Τωρα τιποτα!ΘΑΥΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ??

----------


## mtsek85

κρατησουυυυυυυ!!!!
εγω για πρωτη μερα τα εχω καταφερει ως τωρα!!!

εφτιαξα τελικα κ ενα κοκκινο τσαι χωρις ζαχαρι.. οκ πινεται.... ουφφφφφφφ

----------


## BaD

χαχαχα απιστευτο τωρα εφτιαχνα ροφημα στην δουλεια...αν θες με την φιλη την irenevaladia ολο ροφηματα πινουμε...να σου πουμε μαρκες...

----------


## teti_ed

Κι εγω θελω μαρκες ε?
Πηρα απο καφεκοπτειο αποψε κατι τσαγακια με κατι γευσεις σουπερ!
Πες βρε BaD να εχουμε ποικιλια!

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by teti_
> Thanks BaD για τα καλα σου λογια!
> Παντως εγω ενα εχω να πω...παντα πριν την περιοδο και κατα την διαρκεια σαβουριαζα οτι σοκολατοειδες υπηρχε γυρω μου.
> Απο αυτο καταλαβαινα οτι θα μου ερθει.
> Τωρα τιποτα!ΘΑΥΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ??


Καλα τετη δε παιζεσαι σου λεω! σουχει κατσει πολυ καλα η λογικη της νηστειας κ χαιρομαι απιστευταα,..ετσι κ μενα εξαρχης...δεν ειχα ανγκη να φαω, ημουν πληρης...ετρωγα ολα τα διαιτητικα μαζι κ στουμπωνα χαχαχχα

Τωρα εχω καιρο να κανω (λιγες μερες αλλα μου φαινονται αιωνες) κ μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολο η αληθεια ειναι...κ χωρις να εχω πολλους πειρασμους τριγυρω οπως παλια...

----------


## BaD

ε αμα εχετε απο καφεκοπτειο εσεις να πειτε σε μενα αν κανει αποστολες!!! χαχαχαχα
κοριτσια της λιπτονν παιρνουμε με την ιρενε, εχει ενα ετσι κι ετσι αλλα χωρις καφεινη, με γευση μηλο κανελα.
Εγω πινω τωρα ενα για ησυχο υπνο με διαφορα μεσα
Αλλα εχει κ πολυ ωραια τσαγακια, ομως βραδυ δεν πινω τσαι...

Αθηνα που ημουν πηρα του δρ. Γκατσος διαφορα ροφηματα με βοτανα απο καταστημα με βιολογικα.
Γευστικα ηταν οκ, ομως βρωμανε απισστευτα...ομως ελεγε ενα απο αυτα που ηταν για αδυνατισμα οτι χανεις βαρος...δοκιμασττε τα να δειτε...
εμενα γκρινιαζουν οι δικοι μου οτι βρωμανε χαχαχαχ α κ λεει να πινεις πολλα...κ ποιοσ πινει!!!

Εσεις τι πινετε>?

----------


## teti_ed

Κι εγω το μηλο-κανελα επινα μεχρι τωρα και επισης το βανιλια καραμελα.
Σημερα πηρα τον "πρασινο δρακο" απο καφεκοπτειο, "τον μυρωμενο θαμνο" και τα "4 κοκκινα φρουτα"...χαχαχ, μη με ρωτησετε τι εχουν μεσα, οτι μου χτυπουσε ωραια στη μυτη επαιρνα...τωρα πινω τον πρασινο δρακο...αμα δεν δωσω το παρον αυριο να ξερετε που οφειλεται....

----------


## mtsek85

εγω γενικα πινω πολυ τσαι αλλα παντα το επινα με ζαχαρι η με μελι....

παιρνω λεμονι, κοκκινο τσαι, λευκο, πρασινο, με κανελα και μηλο, ροδακινο, forest fruit, φραουλα, μαυρο, με μπαχαρικα... εχω πααααρα πολλες γευσεις σπιτι

 :Smile:

----------


## BaD

χχαχαχα μια χαρα! ωρραιες ιδεες...βρε μτσεκ βαζε μελακι, 1-2 κ.γ. τη μερα ειναι λογικη ποσοτητα...οχι την ωρ ανηστειας ομως γιατι θα καις μελι αντι για λιπος...

----------


## teti_ed

Να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο βρε κοριτσια?
Τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα (εννοω μανγκο παπαγιες ακτινιδιο φραουλες κτλ) εχουν ζαχαρη ναι η οχι?
Εχω μπερδευτει.

----------


## mtsek85

θα κρατησω χαρακτηρα και θα βαζω τις ωρες που ειμαι ελευθερη!!! παντω ενα ειναι σιγουρο... πως το τσαγακι θελει το κατι γλυκο μεσα...!!!  :Smile: 

παντως για πρωτη μερα δε νιωθω πεινα, ενω πχ χθες τετοια ωρα ετρωγα βραδυνο... αλλα με εχει πιασει εντονη λυγουρα και ζηλια σε οτι εχω μεσα στο σπιτι... γιαυτο κ εγω, πηρα το laptop ξαπλωσα στο κρεβατακι μου κ ειπα τελοςςςςςςςςςςςς για σημερα

απο τις 6 που εφαγα το τελευταιο κουλουρακι δεν εχω αγγιξει τιποτα!!!!! και νιωθω περιφανη για τον εαυτο μου!!!

σχετικα με τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα, εννοεις σα λυχουδια ή μεσα στο τσαι πχ?

εχουν θερμιδες οπως κ ναχει, αλλα στο τσαι οχι...  :Smile:

----------


## teti_ed

Νομιζω πεταει η ομαδα mtsek, μεχρι το Πασχα θα φυσαμε!
Αντε ολες μαζι ειναι πιο ευκολο ρε κοριτσια δεν νομιζετε?

----------


## mtsek85

επισης συμβουλη της ημερας... επειδη εχω εντονο πρηξιμο στην (αποτι μου ειπε μια φιλη μου που ειναι παθολογος ειναι απο οωριξια) με συμβουλευσε αποτοξηνωση με βραστες πατατες. Τις ωρες δλδ που εχω ωρισει να να τρωω (εχω βαλει τελικα 11-6 καλα δεν ειναι?) να φαω στο συνολο 3 πατατες, οχι με πολλα αλατια ή λαδια, με ενα δειγμα ας πουμε και ετσι θα καθαρησει ο οργανισμος.. αυτο μου ειπε το μεγιστο το κανεις 3 μερες. λιγο σκληρο, αλλα αδειαζεις...

----------


## BaD

μτσεκ προσοχη σαυτα που λεγαμε για βουλιμικα ετσι>? αμα δεις οτι στο επομενο πρωτο γευμα πεφτεις με τα μουτρα θα πει οτι θα φερεις αντιθετα αποτελεσματα...

Βεβαια καλο ειναι απλα να δωσεις χρονο στον εαυτο σου να συνηθισει...κ συ βρε παιδι μου τι παραθυρο ειναι αυτο που διαλεξες πρωτη μερα! τελευταιο γευμα 6 δεν ειναι πολυ βαρβαρο?


Τετη δεν ξερω αλλα ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια γι ανα μην εχουν ζαχαρη...

----------


## teti_ed

Κι εγω ξερω μια σουπερ αποτοξινωση, ειδικα μετα απο περιοδο, μου την εχει δωσει η ενδοκρινολογος μου.
Ειναι για τις δυσκολες περιοδους που η ζυγαρια κολλαει.
Ειναι αυστηρα 4ημερη, απαγορευεται να την κανεις παραπανω και βεβαια οχι πολυ συχνα μια στο τοσο.
Οποτε θελετε πειτε μου.

----------


## BaD

πες μας κ μας τετη!
μτσεκ η πατατα εχει καλιο κ ξεπρηζει, μια χαρα ειναι, μπορεις κ μαρουλοσαλατα μαζι. Εχω αντιστοιχη απο διαιτολογο...αν θες την ψαχνω

Οσο για το 11-6 λιγο ειναι για αρχη νομιζω...παω να δω να σου πω εγγυρα

----------


## mtsek85

βασικα.. εχω μια απορια (αλλη μια για σημερα), ποιος θεωρηται βουλιμικος? μπερδευομαι με αυτο τον ορο...

θελω να βαλω μεγαλο πηχη και να πετυχω.... αυτη τη φορα πιστευω σεμενα και θελω να πετυχω..

βασικα, αυτο εκανα και πριν χρονια.. και ετσι ειχα χασει.. ηρθε η ωρα ξανα.... και βλεπουμε.. ουσιαστικα μεχρι 7 λεει αλλα σημερα 6 τελειωσα... 

για αυριο το πρωι, σαν πρωινο ας πουμε, εχω παρει λαλαγκια (ειναι κατι κουλουρακια που φτιαχνουν στην Καλαματα τα οποια ειναι διαιτης και χωρις ζαχαρη). σε μεγεθος ειναι σα να τρωω 2 μικρα κουλουρια θεσσαλονικης. καλο θεωρω για πρωι και σε κρατανε... μετα μεσημερι, μαλλον θα κανω καμια βραστη πατατα (απο αυτες που ελεγα πριν)

θα δουμε πωωωωως θα ξυπνησουμε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> Το IF (διαλλειματικη νηστεια) δεν ειναι καποια διαιτα αλλα ενας τροπος να βαλουμε σε ενα χρονικο πλαισιο τα γευματα μας.
> 
> υπαρχουν διαφορα μοντελα IF ....19 ωρες νηστεια + 5 ωρες γευματα ....16 ωρες νηστεια + 8 ωρες γευματα....15 ωρες νηστεια + 9 ωρες γευματα.
> 
> Εγω ξεκινησα αυτο που κανεις νηστεια 16 ωρες.Αρχισα το πρωι στις 11 το πρωτο γευμα και το τελευταιο στις 7 το απογευμα.Σιγα σιγα θελω να το αλλαξω σε 12-8 και αν τα καταφερω 1-8


δες τι λεει η φορτυ μας, οτι το αλλαξε σταδιακα...επισης δες τα παραθυρα. εχει ενα που λεει 9 ωρες γευματα, αυτο νομιζω για αρχη ειναι πιο ηπιο...πχ τρως 10-7 ή 11-8. Βασικα μπορεις να επιλεξεις τις ωρες που σε βολευουν, καλο ειναι να σου βγαινει φυσικα κ να μη δυσανασχετεις κ να λες ωχ γαμωτο πρεπει να φαω τωρα...να μοιαζει με την τωρινη διατροφη σου...(σε συνδιασμο με δουλεια, ωραρια κτλ)

----------


## teti_ed

Λοιπον 4ημερη αποτοξινωση:
Πρωινο 1 αβγο βραστο + 1 ντοματα
Μεσημερι 1 πιατο ρυζι νεροβραστο + 1 γιαουρτι
Βραδι Ψαρι ψητο φιλετο + πρασινη σαλατα χωρις λαδι αλλα με μπολικο λεμονι (πρασινη σαλατα εννοουμε και το μπροκολο)

----------


## mtsek85

ΒΑD μου καποια στιγμη θα με ενδιεφερε να μου πεις τα μυστηκα του διαιτολογου!!!! Οταν θα βρεις χρονο!!! σε ευχαριστω που το ανεφερες!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## teti_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> θα δουμε πωωωωως θα ξυπνησουμε!!!




θα ξυπνησεις και θα νιωθεις τελεια πιστεψε με!

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by teti_
> Λοιπον 4ημερη αποτοξινωση:
> Πρωινο 1 αβγο βραστο + 1 ντοματα
> Μεσημερι 1 πιατο ρυζι νεροβραστο + 1 γιαουρτι
> Βραδι Ψαρι ψητο φιλετο + πρασινη σαλατα χωρις λαδι αλλα με μπολικο λεμονι (πρασινη σαλατα εννοουμε και το μπροκολο)


θρεπτικοτατη μου φαινεται...σαββατο αρχιζω διαιτολογο + επισημα νηστειες, μολις βαρεθω του διαιτολογου θα την κανω την αποτοξινωση στην αθηνα...
Αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν εχω κανει καθολου του διαιτολογου αφου του ζητησα το ζωον αυστηρη κ παιδια ειναι τοσο αυστηρη που δεν μπορω να την κρατησω χαχαχαχα

Εννοειται ο,τι κολπο θελετε ρωτατε...τα ξερω απεξω τα περισσοτερα...τοσα χρονια φουρναρης! (εκανα πολλες προσπαθειες να μη παχυνω κ ναδυνατισω αλλα δε το ειχα παρει αποφαση τοτε)

----------


## mtsek85

βασικα, με βολευει το 11 για αρχη, γιατι τοτε παραγγελνουν ολοι στη δουλεια κ ειναι σα να λεμε η ωρα του πρωινου... απο την αλλη 4 ή 5 σχολαω, οποτε ιναι η ωρα μου για μεσημεριανο... απο εκεινη την ωρα κ μετα ομως που ειμαι σπιτι θα εχω συνεχως κατι να ψαχνω να φαω... κατι να τσιμπισω... κατι να πινω... οποτε ειναι πιο καλο να ορισω πως τοτε ΤΕΛΟΣ για να μπω σε προγραμμα.... αλλιως δε με βλεπω... ειναι καπως βαρβαρο και η αληθεια ειναι πως ξεκινησα σημερα που λειπει και ο αντρας μου.. απο αυριο που γυριζει θα με παρασερνει παλι αλλα θα του κανω μια ξιγουλα πως πλεον ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΖΟΥΜΕΕΕΕΕ. 

επισης εγω παω γυμναστηριο 8 ή 9 το βραδυ, οποτε δε μπορω να φαω αργοτερα... μετα αναγκαστικα θα πρεπει να φαω μετα τις 11 το βραδυ (κατι που εκανα μεχρι σημερα...)

αυτο που θελω να πετυχω ειναι να βαλω ενα μετρο, να μην τρωω συνεχως και να κοψω τα περιτα....




> _Originally posted by BaD_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> Το IF (διαλλειματικη νηστεια) δεν ειναι καποια διαιτα αλλα ενας τροπος να βαλουμε σε ενα χρονικο πλαισιο τα γευματα μας.
> 
> ...

----------


## BaD

> _Originally posted by teti_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> θα δουμε πωωωωως θα ξυπνησουμε!!! 
> 
> 
> ...


καλα η φορτυ αν διαβασατε ξυπνησε με κολλημενο στομαχι τις πρωτες μερες...κ ενιωθε ριγη τα βραδυα κ δε μπορουσε να κοιμηθει...
εμενα παλι ειτε την εκανα ειτε οχι δεν ενιωθα χαλια ποτε...ουτε καν στην αρχη...εξαρχης μου καθισε τελεια. χαλια ενιωθα οταν ανοιγα το ψυγειο κ ετρωγα ο,τι ναναι το βραδυ...

----------


## mtsek85

το ελπιζω καλη μου....!

 :Smile: 




> _Originally posted by teti_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> θα δουμε πωωωωως θα ξυπνησουμε!!! 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## teti_ed

> _Originally posted by BaD_
> Εννοειται ο,τι κολπο θελετε ρωτατε...τα ξερω απεξω τα περισσοτερα...τοσα χρονια φουρναρης! (εκανα πολλες προσπαθειες να μη παχυνω κ ναδυνατισω αλλα δε το ειχα παρει αποφαση τοτε)



Φουρναρης αλλα κομψος φουρναρης...αντε να δουμε ποτε θα σε φτασουμε κι εμεις τα καημενα...καλα η mtsek θα σε φτασει γρηγορα...εγω το καημενο τελευταιο και καταιδρωμενο  :Frown:

----------


## mtsek85

το κακο με εμενα ειναι οτι δεν εχω τη διαθεση να αμγειρευω περιπλοκα ή διαιτητικα.... ουτε να εχω στανταρ γευματα... το στανταρ πρωι-δεκατιανο-μεσημερι-απογευματινο-βραδυ δεν υπαρχει.. εχω αστατα γευματα, μεγαλα και παχυντικα.... και γλυκους πειρασμους... αυτα θελω να περιορισω...

----------


## BaD

giati νομιζεις απεχει πολυ το 93 απο το 88? κοριτσια ειλικρινα νουμερα ειναι κ αλλαζουν αρκει να αλλαξει το μυαλο μας κ να κανει κλικ...εσενα Τετη μου τι σε φοβιζει!!!! εσενα εχει κανει τοσο κλικ που παρακινει κ το δικο μου!

----------


## koralaki

καλα κ πως κανεις διατροφη χαμηλων υδατανθρακων?
εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να μενει ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης σταθερος εκει,
δηλαδη να τρως συχνα,
ektow ki an einai mono η south beach που εκανα εγω ετσι.
μη κανεις χαζα, πρεπει να τρως σωστα.
αυτο το "το κανω κ εγω ουτως η αλλως" δεν εχει νοημα,
πολλα κανουμε ετσι ή αλλιως, το θεμα ειναι το πως...
σημερα συνειδητοποιησα οτι τοσο καιρο δεν γυμναζα τα χεριαμου αρκετα! αλλα νομιζα οτι γυμναζονταν ουτως ή αλλως...

----------


## LaLuna

τωρα που εχω ξεκινησει διαιτα τρωω 2 φορες τη μερα γι αυτο.....επειδη κανω ατκινς δεν βρισκω τπτ να φαω για σνακ...
βεβαια απο αυριο(μαλλον) ξεκιναω κυκλικη

ρε κοραλακι λες γι αυτο να μην χανω με την ατκινς,επειδη δεν τρωω συχνα?

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> καλα κ πως κανεις διατροφη χαμηλων υδατανθρακων?
> εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να μενει ο γλυκαιμικος δεικτης σταθερος εκει,
> δηλαδη να τρως συχνα,
> ektow ki an einai mono η south beach που εκανα εγω ετσι.
> μη κανεις χαζα, πρεπει να τρως σωστα.
> αυτο το "το κανω κ εγω ουτως η αλλως" δεν εχει νοημα,
> πολλα κανουμε ετσι ή αλλιως, το θεμα ειναι το πως...


ναι ο σταθερος γλυκαιμικος δεικτης παιζει ρολο στη south beach,στη zone και σε τετοιου ειδους διαιτες,ενω στην ατκινς παιζει ρολο η κετοση

LaLuna και εγω ειχα κανει ατκινς και δεν εχανα,εκτος που δεν την θεωρω καθολου σωστη διατροφη πιστευω οτι και οι τοξινες απο τα κρεατα μπλοκαρουν τον οργανισμο.ενας γιατρος μου ειχε πει οτι τα πολλα λαχανικα εξισοροπουν και βοηθανε τον οργανισμο οταν τρως πολυ κρεας,στην ατκινς ομως εχει πολυ λιγα λαχανικα σε σχεση με το κρεας και αυτο φερνει ανισοροπια με ολες τις συνεπειες για τον οργανισμο

----------


## koralaki

δεν ξερω, νομιζω εχω αρκετη διατροφικη διαταραχη για να διαταραξω τον οργανισμο μου κ με κετωση ξεκετωση.
επικυνδινα μου ακουγονται ολα αυτα,
οσο για γλυκαιμικο δεικτη ξερω οτι ειναι η πιο σωστη διαιτα, (και των διαβητικων)
αλλα ποιος την κανει!
αποψε αποφασισα να η κανω νηστεια ωστε να βγω για ποτο,
μετα τα ποτα αλλα κ πριν εφαγα το συμπαν ολο.
το πριν ηταν απο πεινα.
τ ομετα βουλιμικο.
εκτος κι αν 3 διαφορετικα φαγητα + γλυκα στις 1 το βραδυ ειναι συνηθες...
χωρις να θελω να με τιμωρησω, επειδη ξερω οτι αυριο θα με σιχαινομαι κ δε θα θελω να παω για μπανιο μετα τη δουλεια,
θα κρατησω 15ωρη νηστεια ή 16.
κ αυτο ωστε να μη σταματησω τη διαιτα μου κ να συνεχισω μετα τη νηστεια mου χωρις τυψεις κ χωρις εξτρα βαρος!
Θεε της ΙΦ σωσε με για αλλη μια φορα πλιζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ  :Frown:

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 5+

----------


## badgirl11

χθες δεν κρατησα νηστεια τελικα λογω βραδυνης πεινας,
οπου δεν εκανα βουλιμικο αντιθετα εφαγα ομορφα.
σημερα ηθελα απαγορευμενα ετσι κ εκανα.
γυρο + χαλβαδοπιτα κ γλυκακια
ομως θελω να κανω μια βαρβατη νηστεια να αποτοξινωθω ωστε να βοηθηθω να τηρω τη διαιτα μου,
ετσι τελευταιο γευμα 1 κ μιση.
παω δηλαδη για 20ωρη νηστεια, ισως 19,
(σιγουρα πανω απο 16!)
νιωθω πρησμενη, ασχημα,
με τρελη κατακρατηση κ σκεφτομαι οτι θα βοηθησει κ παλι η ΙΦ

----------


## forgetful

Καθως ολα τα αλλα μου πανε στραβα κι αναποδα, νομιζω πως το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι ΙΦ μπας και στρωσω λιγο. Στοχος ειναι να κραταω νηστεια 18-19 ωρων καθε μερα, ηδη εχω κρατησει 19 ωρων σημερα και νιωθω καπως λιγοτερο φουσκωμενη. Αντε γιατι με ολα τα αλλα προκοπη δε βλεπω και η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χειροτερη απο ποτε.

----------


## badgirl11

κανε ΙΦ να μη παχυνεις τουλαχιστο, κ ισως χασεις κιολα,
19,16 ή 15 κανε
δεν υπαρχει αλλο νουμερο...
16 δουλευει, στο λεω εκ πειρας...
ελα υπομονη ολα θα περασουν!
κανω 13αρες νηστειες (που δεν νηστειες, γιαυτο δε τις καταγραφω)

----------


## wellnessCoach

_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## forty

Ολες αυτες οι μελετες ειναι κατευθυνομενες απο τις εταιριες,δυο φιλοι εχουν χρησιμοποιησει τα συγκεκριμενα υποκαταστατα γευματων της herbalife και δεν εχασαν απολυτως τιποτα.Την πρωτη βδομαδα φανηκε οτι εχασαν ενα κιλο αλλα το πηραν αμεσως.
Εγω εχω δοκιμασει παλιοτερα αλλη μαρκα και ηταν η ιδια ακριβως αποτυχια!!Πεταμενα λεφτα κατα τη γνωμη μου

----------


## Constance

Report λεμε.

----------


## badgirl11

κανε καμμια νηστεια να στρωσεις γουελνες αντι για διαφημιση...
θα μου πεις χρημα δεν φερνει αλλα χαρα σιγουρα!
τελευταιο γευμα 5 (λουκουλειο!) ετσι γραφεται οεο?  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

χθες οχι νηστεια, τελικα χωνεψα κ πεινουσα,
σημερα νηστεια μετα το βραδυνο
καπου 8-9
φιλουπες

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> χθες οχι νηστεια, τελικα χωνεψα κ πεινουσα,
> σημερα νηστεια μετα το βραδυνο
> καπου 8-9
> φιλουπες


τελευταιο γευμα 6 κ 30!
προλαβαινω ακομα να φαω για 8'!!!!
ναι τοση λυσσα...

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 5, θα κρατησω 15ωρη ή 16ωρη νηστεια
αν πεινασω μονο το προβλεπομενο ρβαδυνο θα καταναλωσω (γαλα κριτσινια) κ τελος.
ομως το πιθανοτερο να κρατησω τη νηστεια να αποτοξινωθω, 2 μερες τρωω...

----------


## badgirl11

τελικα δεν κρατησα, εφαγα μπαμιες 12 το βραδυ
κ μετα κρεπα αλμυρη
τι να πω δηλαδη με τα χαλια μου,
να μου ελειπαν οι μπαμιες!  :Big Grin: D
αρχιζω διαιτα με θερμιδες αφου απετυχε το πρωτο σχεδιο διαιτα διαιτολογου.
βεβαια τα του διαιτολογου θα κανω αλλα "εμπλουτισμενα" ή αλλαγμενα οοπως ηδη κανω αλλα παραλληλα θερμιδομετρουμενα!
θες κρεπα κυρια μου? δες αν σου περισεψαν θερμιδες...

το πρωι χτυπησα κρουσανακια κ δεν θαναι καλη ουτε η σημερινη μερα!
αλλα θα στρωσω που θα παει.
θαρχισω να γραφω στο τευτερι οπως παλια

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα σημερα μεχρι τις 8
ψαρι ψητο με ο,τι αλλο υπαρχει (στης μανουλας μου)

----------


## badgirl11

μετα εφαγα κμια λουκουμαδες με μερεντα κ διαφορα αλλα σπιτι,
κ ολα αυτα επειδη πηρα αργα βραδυνο κ λυσσαξα μετα.
σημερα τελευταιο γευμα 2+
νηστεια
κ αποαυριο επιστροφη στην πιο σωστη εκδοχη μου διατροφικα!

----------


## badgirl11

ασε που να δεις τι εφαγα χθες προχθες αλλα δυστηχως απο στεναχωρια κ οχι επειδη ετσι μουρθε...
τωρα αρχισα τα λιποτοξ χαπια + σκονες,
ειδα την απαντηση σου στο αλλο θεμα γιαυτα, σευχαριστω!
δεν ειχες χασει τιποτε? πιστευω ειναι τοσο υποθερμιδικη που θα χασω εστω τα υγρα κ θα κλεισει αναποφευκτα το στομαχι

----------


## sasa14

μπαντ μια μέρα αν δεν κάνεις παρασπανδία θα στρώσεις ...τωρα ως προς τα lipotox υπερβολική σε βρίσκω για 3 κιλά τόση πείνα!!!
μπορείς να το στρώσεις μόνη σου το θέμα!

----------


## badgirl11

αυτα τα 3 -4 κιλα ειναι το θεμα σασα μου,
μετα το γαμο μου το βαρος μου εχει αυξηθει ακριβως τοσα κιλα,
εαν επανελθω εκει που ημουν κ δε νιωθω κοντα στα 90 αλλα στα 80 οπως πριν,
θα νιωθω πολυ πιο δυνατη να παλεψω για -10 που δεν ξερω απο ποτε εχω να δω τετοιο νουμερο...
οχι δεν μπορω μονη,
3 μερες κανω του διαιτολογου κ 4 μερες τρωω λουκουμαδες παγωτα κ σουβλακια...

ΥΓ γιατι 3? ποσο καιρο διαρκει η αγωγη? δεν βρισκω το κουτακι/χαρτακι  :Frown:  ελπιζω οχι πολυ

----------


## sasa14

εμέβνα ρωτάς γιατί 3 κιλά?????
εμ πόσα έχεις πάρει???

τι να σου πω κούκλα μου την άποψη μου λέω....να μου πεις ότι θα κάνεις νηστείες να πω ναι , οκ έτσι νοιώθει ο οργανισμός αυτός ότι χάνει...
αλλά να κάνεις lipotox με μια κουπα σαλάτα για μεσημεριανό και βραστά κολοκύθια για βραδινό και χωρίς τα φακελάκια θα έχανες 20 κιλά με αυτή την διατροφή!!
εκτός αν σε κάνει ν αμην πεινάς 
η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τα έχω πάρει ποτέ!!

----------


## sasa14

εμέβνα ρωτάς γιατί 3 κιλά?????
εμ πόσα έχεις πάρει???

τι να σου πω κούκλα μου την άποψη μου λέω....να μου πεις ότι θα κάνεις νηστείες να πω ναι , οκ έτσι νοιώθει ο οργανισμός αυτός ότι χάνει...
αλλά να κάνεις lipotox με μια κουπα σαλάτα για μεσημεριανό και βραστά κολοκύθια για βραδινό και χωρίς τα φακελάκια θα έχανες 20 κιλά με αυτή την διατροφή!!
εκτός αν σε κάνει ν αμην πεινάς 
η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τα έχω πάρει ποτέ!!

----------


## fuxia

δλδ κατα καιρούς που έχανα κιλά έκανα αυτό το IF χωρίς να το ξέρω? όσες μέρες δεν έκανα βουλιμικά, έτρωγα μέχρι τις 5-7 το πολυ κι ένιωθα τέλεια ! εδώ και καιρό το συνήθισα... Τώρα θα το κάνω πιο πιστά :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

ουτε μια μερα δεν τα εκανα σασα μου,
ξαναρχιζω τις νηστειες μου κ σωστη διατροφη οσο μπορω κ οποτε μπορω.
ελπιζω να επανελθω στα 80+ κ οχι στα 90 παρα...

----------


## koralaki

σημερα θα προσπαθησω για νηστεια, γιατι γυριζω απο τη δουλεια 1-2 το πρωι κ τρωω, εστω μια γρανιτα αλλα τρωω,
κ φοβαμαι η γρανιτα μη γινει οικογενειακο παγωτο  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

η γρανιτα εγινε ταχινι με μελι, σοκολατα κ παστελι
οποτε χθες οχι νηστεια.
απο σημερα μπηκα σε ρυθμο,
εφοσον ειχα χορτασει το μεσημερι μεταγυμναστηριακα πηρα το τελευταιο μου γευμα,
αυριο παλι,
ελπιζω να κ 85 αντι για 86 αυριο, αν κ με την γυμναστικη δεν δειχνει η ζυγαρια ευκολα πιφ
παντως νηστεια θα κρατησω κυριως γι ανα μη φαω βλακειες αποψε...

----------


## koralaki

αισθητα ξεφουσκωτη κ αναλαφρη παω για δευτερη νηστεια, αν δε προκυψει εξοδος,
τελευταιο γευμα 5
σημερα πηρ αμονο 2 γευματα, προ γυμναστηριακο κ μετα,
αλλα ξυπνησα πολυ αργα κ δεν πειναω αλλο...

----------


## koralaki

τσα!
αυτο ηταν, η κατασταση με την καταναλωση τροφης τα βραδυα εχει φτασει στο απροχωρητο,
ειτε 1 παγωτο 0% ειτε 1 λιτρο το θεμα ειναι οτι με εμαθα παλι κ τρωω βραδυ,
ετσι καθε βραδυ ολο κ κατι ζητω να φαω ενω θα επρεπε να εχω φαει ηδη καλα κ να κοιμαμαι.
γιαυτο λοιπον τερμα τα ημιμετρα, ξαναρχιζω τις νηστειες μου,
προοδευτικα θα φερνω το βραδυνο ολο κ πιο νωρις μεχρι να χειμωνιασει κ να το φτασω 7-8 ηωρα.

τελευταιο γευμα αποψε στις 21:30 το αργοτερο κ θα κρατησω 15ωρη νηστεια.

----------


## natallia

ΙF για εμένα η καλύτερη διαιτα που υπάρχει ever :roll:

----------


## koralaki

καλως το ναταλακι,
ναι δεν υπαρχει

IF υπαρχει Θεος  :Smile: 

χθες σπαζοκεφαλιαζα τι να κανω να λυτρωθω απο τις λιγουρες τις βραδυνες...
την ειχα ξεχασει!
πως πας ναταλακι? εισαι σε καλυτερη φαση απο τοτε που εχουμε να τα πουμε?
φιλια πολλα,
εγω θαναφερω εδω νηστειες ωστε να τις κρατησω, ελπιζω να τα λεμε!

----------


## natallia

καλά είμαι, γενικά προσπαθώ δηλαδή να είμαι αισιόδοξη και να μην σκέπτομαι αυτά που με στεναχωρούν.  :Smile: 
κατά τα άλλα τα διατροφικά τώρα με την ιφ διατροφή τα πάω καλά, δε με απασχολεί πια το θέμα του τι θα φάω και τι δε θα φάω. σκέφτομαι να γραφτώ γυμναστήριο και να κάνω κάτι που δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ στη ζωή μου, να πλακωθώ στα βάρη να δούμε αν θα έχω τα αποτελέσματα που επιθυμώ.!!! θα γίνω fit και όχι ψοφίτ :lol:

----------


## koralaki

φυσικα κ να πας!
θα γραμμωσεις κ θα εχεις σουπερ σωμα!
οσο για τη διαθεση θα φτασει στα υψη!
ασε που θαα μαθεις κ να τρως γυρω απο τις ωρες που γυμναζεσαι ωστε ναχεις ενεργεια!
με τον καιρο θα πορωνεσια ολο κ πιο πολυ αρκει να το παρεις σιγα σιγα με καλο γυμναστη.
οσο για την ιφ δεν ξερω τι να πω,
ηδη νιωθω τοσο σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερω αλλη μια φορα μαζι της.
την ειχα ξεχασει...ντροπη μου κ φτου μου

----------


## Ανδρέας Ζ.

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> φυσικα κ να πας!
> θα γραμμωσεις κ θα εχεις σουπερ σωμα!
> οσο για τη διαθεση θα φτασει στα υψη!
> ασε που θαα μαθεις κ να τρως γυρω απο τις ωρες που γυμναζεσαι ωστε ναχεις ενεργεια!


:thumbup:

----------


## koralaki

γεια σου ανδρεα, η badgirl ειμαι  :Smile: 
ολα καλα?
φιλια

----------


## koralaki

teleytaio γευμα 10:15
συνολο σημερα 1200 θερμιδες
κ νηστεια θα κανω κ αρκετα υποθερμιδικη ειμαι,
ελπιζω σε αμεσο ξεφουσκωμα λοιπον!
εφαγα κ πολυ καλα κ ειμαι χορτατη κ ευχαριστημενη, γιατι χθες ηταν χαλια μερα

----------


## koralaki

χθες δεν καταφερα νηστεια,
ξυπνησα κ πηγα σαν υπνωτισμενη στο ψευγειο,
λογω αγχους φυσικα.
ξεπατωθηκα στο αεροβικο σημερα κ νιωωθω χαλαρη κ οκ.
ελπιζω το βραδυ να μη ξυπνησω, αυριο εχουμε ενα δικστηριο κ εχω τρομερο αγχος.
οσο για τη νηστεια αποψε θα γινει 15 ωρη,
πρεπει να σταματησει το μεταμεσονυχτιο μασουλημα,
παει στραφι το γυμναστηριο κ δεν βλεπω απωλεια.

τελευταιο γευμα 9
επομενο γευμα πριν το γυμναστηριο αυριο πρωι
15ωρη νηστεια κ ΔΕΝ θα ξυπνησω το βραδυ

----------


## koralaki

14ωρη γιατι ηπια ενα γαλα μετα,
το θεμα δεν ειναι τοσο η νηστεια αλλα το να μη φαω το βραδυ. για να δουμε. ουφ.
παντως μια καλη νηστεια την χρειαζομαι να αναζωογωνηθω

----------


## koralaki

ολα οκ εχθες, ουτε καν ξυπνησα,
δηλαδη ξυπνησα καπως αλλα δεν πεταχτηκα πανω,
ηξερα μεσα μου οτι δε θα με αφησω να φαω κ ετσι δεν μπηκα καν στον κοπο να σηκωθω.

η νηστεια με εσωσε αλλη μια φορα, 2-3 μερες να καταφερω να μην φαω κ θα επανελθω.
αποψε νεα νηστεια, τελευταιο γευμα 9 αυστηρα.
το τι θα φαω ειναι αλλο πονεμενο θεμα αφου θα ειμαι στη δουλεια.

----------


## koralaki

χαχαχα οχι ρεσυ, διαφορετικα σωματα ναι,
προσωπα τα ιδια (παλι καλα που εχω κ συμπαθητικο προσωπο αφου δεν αλλαζει :P)
πως πας ελενιτσα?
σευχαριστω, νιωθω καλα παροτι πολυ στρεσογονα περιοδος 
(ολη η χρονια χεσε μεσα ηταν τι να πω)

οσο για το κοραλακι ηταν το καλοκαιρινο μου νικ,
ειπα νανανεωθω :P

----------


## koralaki

μπορεις να εισαι εκει κ να στηριζεις τους δικους σου,
να τους αλλαξεις μυαλα δεν μπορεις ελενη μου,
οποτε μη στεναχωριεσαι,
αλλωστε εχεις κ εσενα να φροντιζεις.
ο γυμνααστης μου ειπε θα "στρωσω" τον ανδρα μου που παροτι πρωην ποδοσφαιριστης τρωει ο,τι ναναι κ δεν γυμναζεται διολου πια.
κ του ειπα δεν μπορω,
εχω να στρωσω εμενα,
αν παραδειγματιστει καλως, 

δεν μπορω να σκαω πια, εκανα βουλιμικα απτη στεναχωωρια μου...

οσο για την φαση που περνας μια απο τα ιδια, διαθεση γιογιο
τουλαχιστο αρχισα σταθερα γυμναστικη κ το σωμα θελει δε θελει συνηθιζει παλι κ αρχισε να αλλαζει,
κ ας μην εχω σταθερη διατροφη...

----------


## koralaki

ελενη μου εχεις δικιο,
θα δειξει...
δεν λεω μεγαλα λογια γιατι απτη μια στην αλλη οι ζωες ανατρεπονται

χθες παροτι εφαγα 1 το βραδυ τελευταιο γευμα
εχω κρατησει νηστεια αθελα μου αφου λογω στεναχωριας κοιμομουν ολη μερα...
διαθεση να φαω δεν εχω ακομη,
εχω ηδη κλεισει 15 ωρες νηστεια

----------


## koralaki

μετα απο 16 ωρη νηστεια εφαγα 1 μεριδα φαγητο, χωρις σαλατα ομως.
σχεδον με το ζορι ωστε να κανω γευμα.
δεν εχω διαθεση να φαω τιποτε, μηπως εχω πυρετο κ δεν το ξερω?
περιεεργα πραγματα.
δε θα πιεστω ν φαωτο βραδυ ωστε να παρω καλο πρωινο αυριο.
οποτε τελευταιο γευμα 5
εκτος αν προκυψει ορεξη για κατι ελαφρυ το βραδυ
που κ παλι θα κρατησω νηστεια μετα 15ωρη.

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> μετα απο 16 ωρη νηστεια εφαγα 1 μεριδα φαγητο, χωρις σαλατα ομως.
> σχεδον με το ζορι ωστε να κανω γευμα.
> δεν εχω διαθεση να φαω τιποτε, μηπως εχω πυρετο κ δεν το ξερω?
> περιεεργα πραγματα.
> δε θα πιεστω ν φαωτο βραδυ ωστε να παρω καλο πρωινο αυριο.
> οποτε τελευταιο γευμα 5
> εκτος αν προκυψει ορεξη για κατι ελαφρυ το βραδυ
> που κ παλι θα κρατησω νηστεια μετα 15ωρη.


τελικα εφαγα κανονικα το βραδυ οποτε ειμαι ετοιμη για 15ωρη νηστεια κ επομενο γευμα στις 2μιση το μεσημερι.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> που κ παλι θα κρατησω νηστεια μετα 15ωρη.


τελικα εφαγα κανονικα το βραδυ οποτε ειμαι ετοιμη για 15ωρη νηστεια κ επομενο γευμα στις 2μιση το μεσημερι. [/quote]

ακούγεται λίγο ταλαιπωρία!!! 15 ώρες χωρίς φαγητό!!! μετά δεν πέφτεις με τα μούτρα?

----------


## koralaki

οχι το αντιθετο, απλα το βλεπω σαν ενα διαλειμμα στο φαγητο.
μολις περασει κανω κανονικα το οποιο διαιτολογιο ακολουθω...

----------


## Marry Poppins

α οκ!! άμα αντέχεις τόσες ώρες χωρίς φαϊ... εγώ δε νομίζω να αντέχω γι'αυτό μου φένεται λίγο ακατόρθωτο!! και όσες φορές έτυχε να προσπεράσω γεύμα μετά έτρωγα σαν λύκος!!

----------


## koralaki

μα δεν χανω γευματα,
απλα τρωω ολα τα γευματα μου μεσα σε καποιες ωρες κ μετα δεν συνεχιζω να τρωω.
ετσι ξεπερνω κ τα βουλιμικα.
επισης ειναι προγραμμα που για να το ακολουθησεις πρεπει να τρεφεσαι σωστα πριν σταματησεις να τρως,
δεν λες απλα δεν τρωω τιποτε για 15 ωρες ενω εχεις φαει μονο ενα παγωτο.
εν ολιγοις για να την κανεις σωστα πρεπει να εχεις ηδη πριν φαει σωστα,
αρα φτιαχνεις κ την διατροφη σου μεσα στις ωρες που τρως.
αποψε ηθελα να φαω γαριδακια αλλα ειπα οχι αφου ηθελα να κανω νηστεια, προτιμησα πρωτεινη που θα με κρατησει χορτατη.

----------


## marinamam

καλησπερα! λεω να το δοκιμασω και εγω, τι εχω να χασω. ασε που εμενα μαλλον το βραδυνο με χαλαει, προσεχω ολη μερα και το βραδυ λυσαω στην πεινα.:saint:

----------


## koralaki

μια απο τα ιδια, τα βραδυα ηταν παντα το προβλημα, προσεχα δε προσεχα την ημερα.
διαβασε το πρωτο πρωτο μηνυμα σαυτο το τοπικ,
απο την forty
εχει το βιβλιο της ΙΦ κ τους κανονες.
οτι δεν καταλαβεις εδω ειμαστε,
χμ οκ μονη μεχουν αφησει οι κυριες,
αδυνατισαν κ μας ξεχνανε που κ που αλλα οκ τις συγχωρω :P




> _Originally posted by forty_
> Το ξεκινησα χθες με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα που ελπιζω να συνεχιστουν!δεν εχω πεινασει καθολου και πηρα ολη την ημερα 1200 θερμιδες.
> 
> Το IF (διαλλειματικη νηστεια) δεν ειναι καποια διαιτα αλλα ενας τροπος να βαλουμε σε ενα χρονικο πλαισιο τα γευματα μας.
> 
> υπαρχουν διαφορα μοντελα IF ....19 ωρες νηστεια + 5 ωρες γευματα ....16 ωρες νηστεια + 8 ωρες γευματα....15 ωρες νηστεια + 9 ωρες γευματα.
> 
> Εγω ξεκινησα αυτο που κανεις νηστεια 16 ωρες.Αρχισα το πρωι στις 11 το πρωτο γευμα και το τελευταιο στις 7 το απογευμα.Σιγα σιγα θελω να το αλλαξω σε 12-8 και αν τα καταφερω 1-8
> 
> ...

----------


## marinamam

απο οτι καταλαβα οσες περισσοτερες ωρες αντεξεις με υγρα, τοσο το καλυτερο. και στο διαλειμμα σου τρως σωστα. σωστα?

----------


## koralaki

οι ωρες δεν ειναι τυχαιες,
ή κανεις αυτα που λεει ή οχι.
διαλεγεις πχ για 15 ωρες να μη φας τιποτε
πχ 8 το βραδυ με 11 το πρωι.
μετα τρεφεσαι σωστα, αν δε σου χωρανε ολα τα γευματα παραλειπεις καποιο μικρο, δε θα στουμπωθεις για να βγαλεις το διαιτολογιο σου.
ομως οπωσδηποτε θα παρεις καλο τελευταιο γευμα αν θες να ξανακανεις νηστεια.
οσο για τα ειδη νηστειας τα εβαλα αποπανω στο μηνυμα της φορτυ. το ειδες?
τα υγρα πρεπει να ειναι μη θερμιδογονα, οχι χυμους κτλ.
κ απαγορευεται να φας οτιδηποτε με θερμιδες,
το νοημα ειναι πληρης αποχη απο οτιδηποτε θερμιδογονο ωστε να κινητοποιηθουν αλλοι μηχανισμοι.
ψαχνω λινκ να σου δωσω να διαβασεις σε αλλο σαιτ γιατι αυτο που εχει η φορτυ δεν λειτουργει πια.

----------


## marinamam

σε ευχαριστω πολυ! νομιζω οτι θα το κανω, απο αυριο κιολας!:yes:

----------


## koralaki

http://www.bodybuilders.gr/forum/sho...ittent+fasting

εδω

----------


## koralaki

νασαι καλα, τιποτα, εμενα με εσωσε κυριολεκτικα,
κ μετα τον γαμο μου οταν επανηλθα σε διατροφικο χαος κ βραδυνες λιγουρες λογω συγκατοικησης με ενα "παμφαγο"
καταλαβα οτι παλι η βραδυνη νηστεια θα με σωσει.
ασε που μπορεις να επιλεξεις να τρως βραδυ εσυ,
γιαυτο σου λεω διαβασε προσεκτικα κ σκεψου πρωτα τι θα σου ταιριαζε.
μετα δοκιμαζεις προσαρμοζεις κ κρινεις.
αν ομως τρως σωστα μεσα στις προβλεπομενες ωρες (απο ολες τις ομαδες τροφιμων κ ειδικα χορταστικο με ποιοτικες τροφες τελευταιο γευμα)
αλλα μετα πεφτεις με τα μουτρα στο πρωτο γευμα,
τοτε να διακοψεις με τη μια!

βεβαια τις πρωτες μερες καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι περιεργ αμεχρι να προσαρμοστεις,
εγω δεν βιωσα τιποτε τετοιο,
απευθειας λειτουργησε κ εχασα πολλαπλασια κιλα απο οσα υποσχοταν οδιαιτολογος τοτε...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> http://www.bodybuilders.gr/forum/sho...ittent+fasting
> 
> εδω


α εδω να σημειωθει οτι τα παιδια ειναι μποντιμπιλντερ κ καταναλωνουν περισσοτερες θερμιδες ωστε να βαλουν ογκο,
οποτε διαβασε μονο τα πρωτα ποστ,
τα αλλα εχουν σχεση με BB.
αν θες επειδη θα τα ξαναδιαβασω τωρα σου βαζω τα βασικα σημεια εδω...

----------


## marinamam

θα το κανω! λαιτ αναψυκτικα αραγε μπορω να πινω στο διαστημα της νηστειας?

----------


## marinamam

:question:

----------


## marinamam

ολοι εχουν παει για υπνο μαλλον...

----------


## koralaki

εγω δεν καταναλωνω τιποτε εκτος απο νερο το καλοκαιρι
κ τον χειμωνα τσαι ή χαμομηλο, γενικα αψεφηματα
τι να σου κανει το αναψυκτικο που ιεναι τιγκα στην ψευτικη ζαχαρη, εστω κ θερμιδες να μην εχει θα σου φερει πεινα λογικα.
δεν εχω διαβασει κατι αντιστοιχο,
*θα μας πει η forty αμα ξαναμπει*

δες εδω 

Intermittent Fasting - Mια ʼλλη Προσέγγιση.

Ήθελα καιρό να γράψω κάτι γι'αυτό το θέμα καθώς και για τις υπάρχουσες αντιλήψεις που μπορεί να έχουμε όλοι πάνω στο θέμα της διατροφής και κυρίως του χρονισμού των γευμάτων.

Όλοι μας ξέρουμε και έχουμε διαβάσει ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος-αν όχι ο μοναδικός- για να τρεφόμαστε είναι μικρά γεύματα ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα(2,5-3ώρες)είτε θέλουμε να αποκτήσουμε μυική μάζα ή να χάσουμε λίπος.Όλοι μας έχουμε ένα συνεχές άγχος ότι χάνουμε μυικό ιστό αν παραλείψουμε ένα γεύμα ή ότι επιβραδύνουμε τον μεταβολικό μας ρυθμό.Έτσι υιοθετούμε πολλές φορές καταναγκαστικές διατροφικές συνήθειες τρώγοντας ενώ δεν πεινάμε,κουβαλώντας γεύματα μαζί μας κτλ...Τίποτα από όλα αυτά όμως δεν ισχύει(κατα ένα βαθμό)...
Η μέθοδος ΙF(intermittent fasting-διαλλειματική νηστεία) δεν είναι μια δίαιτα αλλά ένας άλλος τρόπος χρονισμός των γευμάτων.Ουσιαστικά κάνουμε μια ΄΄νηστεία΄΄(δεν καταναλώνουμε τπτ)για 16ώρες(θα αναλύσω αργότερα γιατί μόνο 16 ώρες και όχι παραπάνω) και έχουμε ένα παράθυρο 8 ωρών για να καταναλώσουμε την τροφή μας.Υπάρχουν και άλλα παρόμοια πρωτόκολα όπως η δίαιτα του πολεμιστή(warrior's diet)και άλλα πιο extreme όπως το eat/stop.Μιας και μιλάμε όμως για bbing εμφανίζουν πρακτικές δυσκολίες και δε θα αναφερθούμε εδώ σε αυτά.

Τεχνική ανάλυση της μεθόδου:

*Με τη μέθοδο ΙF τις πρώτες 16 ώρες δεν κατάναλώνουμε τπτ εκτός απο ροφήματα τα οποία δεν περιέχουν θερμίδες πχ καφε,τσαικτλ* (Μετά τις 16 ώρες το υπατικό γλυκογόνο μειώνεται υπερβολικά και εξαντλέιται γύρω στις 24 ώρες).Τις επόμενες 8 ώρες καταναλώνουμε κανονικά τα γεύματά μας τα οποία μπορεί να είναι 2 ή 3 ανάλογα με το πως βολεύει τον καθένα,αρκέι να φτανει ς ημερήσιες θερμιδικές του ανάγκες.Τις ημέρες προπόνησης το ένα γεύμα είναι preworkout και τα υπόλοιπα postworkout.Tις ημέρες που δεν έχουμε προπόνηση μειώνουμε τους υδατάνθρακες καθώς δεν έχουμε τόσες πολλές ενεργειακές απαιτήσεις και αυξάνουμε τα καλά λιπαρά.Βασιζόμαστε κυρίως σε στερεά τροφή και όχι τόσο σε συμπληρώματα.

Tα πλεονεκτήματα αυτής της μεθόδου:

H μέθοδος αυτή μαζί με μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή αυξάνει την αντίσταση στις ασθένειες,προάγει τη μακροζωία,και βοηθάει στην εγκεφαλική υγεία διεγείρωντας την παραγωγή νευρώνων από τα βλαστοκύτταρα.

Πολλοί έχουμε την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι αν δεν ακολουθούμε συχνά μικρά γεύματα έχουμε πτώση στο μεταβολισμό μας.Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει και μάλιστα μέσα από έρευνες,μικρής διάρκειας νηστεια(<72ώρες) δεν οδηγεί σε μείωση του μεταβολικού ρυθμού/θερμοκρασία σώματος στους ανθρώπους.Η υψηλή συχνότητα γευμάτων δεν αυξάνει το μεταβολισμό,ούτε η μικρή συχνότητα τον μειώνει.Ερευνητές έβαλαν ανθρώπους να νηστέψουν για 72 ώρες,χωρίς να βρούνε καμία διαφορά(πτώση) στο μεταβολικό ρυθμό ύστερα από 12 και 72 ώρες.Οι 72 ώρες είναι 3 μέρες!χωρίς φαγητό και πάλι δε βρήκαν καμία πτώση στο μεταβολισμό.Αντίθετα βρήκαν μια ελαφρά αύξηση κατά τις αρχικές 36ώρες,η οποία ίσως οφείλεται στην νορεπινεφρίνη καθώς το σώμα κινητοποιεί extra ενέργεια όταν η τροφή είναι σπάνια.Αυτό ίσως αποτελεί και εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου ανάμεσα στους αιώνες.Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τον άνθρωπο των σπηλαίων να είναι ληθαργικός και αργός ένώ ψάχνει να βρει φαγητό για να μην πεθάνει?
Κάποιες από τις σχετικές έρευνες-θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες πιο κάτω:
http://journals.cambridge.org/action...ne&aid=1812308
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/71/6/1511

Tα οφέλη αυτής της μεθόδου σε συνδιασμό με άσκηση:
-Αυξημένη ινσουλινοευαισθησία και καλύτερη απορρόφηση θρεπτικών συστατικών σε συγκριση με περισσότερα γεύματα.Ο bigsteve είχα διαβάσει σε ένα post του αν θυμάμαι καλά ότι πρότεινε κάποιες μέρες μικρότερη λήψη πρωτείνης καθώς και κυκλική λήψη της για να ξεγελάμε τον οργανισμό και να έχει καλύτερη απορρόφηση.Πότε μας φαίνεται πιο πιθανό ο οργάνισμός να απορροφήσει κάτι καλύτερα?όταν αυτο του παρέχεται συνεχώς η όταν του το στερούμε για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα και ύστερα του το προσφέρουμε?
Επιπλέον οφέλη στην υγεία τα οποία ανέφερα πιο πάνω καθώς και στα λιπίδια του αίματος(επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμένα)
-Πιθανότητα μείωσης του σωματικού λίπους και αύξησης της μυικής μάζας μέσω της κυκλικής λήψης θερμίδων.
-Αυξημένη συγκέντρωση,ενέργεια και παραγωγικότητα κατά τη διάρκεια της νηστείας
-Αυξημένος μεταβολικός ρυθμός.Σε αντίθεση με ότι πιστεύουν οι περισσότεροι
-Μειωμένη διάθεση για φαγητό.Ιδιαίτερα καλό αν κάποιος έχει πρωταρχικό στόχο την απώλεια λίπους

Σχετικές έρευνες και βιβλιογραφία:http://www.pnas.org/content/100/10/6216.full#ref-6

H μέθοδος αυτή δεν είναι η απόλυτη λύση για απόκτηση μυικής μάζας ή απώλεια λίπους.Όπως κάποιοι προτιμούν δίαιτα υψηλών υδατανθράκων και άλλοι χαμηλών,έτσι και κάποιοι προτιμούν μικρότερα και συχνότερα γευματα και άλλοι λιγότερα.Και εδώ οι θερμίδες ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ.

----------


## koralaki

τι λέει ο martin berkhan που θα βγάλει βιβλίο πάνω σε αυτή την προσέγγιση-με τη συμμετοχή του lyle mcdonald- :

-Στις γυναίκες προτείνει μικρότερο παράθυρο νηστείας 14 ωρών και 10 ώρες περιθώριο για τα γεύματα
*-Στις μέρες που έχεις προπόνηση σπας τη νηστεία με κρέας,λαχανικά και ένα φρούτο.Μπορείς να προσθέσεις και μια μικρή ποσότητα υδατανθ΄ρακων όπως πατατα,ρύζι,ψωμί ολικής άλεσης κτλ.Προπονείσαι μετά από κανένα 2-3ωρο και αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση τρως το μεγαλύτερο γεύμα.Αυτό θα έχι περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες και μπορείς να φας ακόμα και ένα επιδόρπιο αρκεί να μην είναι υψηλό σε λίπη.Πχ παγωτό χαμηλων λιπαρών,sorbet φρούτων κτλ.
Το επόμενο γεύμα-γεύματα έχουν μηδενικούς σχεδόν υδατάνθρακες εκτός από τα λαχανικά.*
-Τις μέρες ξεκούρασης καταναλώνεις λιγότερες θερμίδες κόβωντας κυριως τους υδατάνθρακες έχοντας ως βάση στην διαροφή σου άπαχα κρέατα και γαλακτοκομικά,λαχανικά και φρούτα.Το πρώτο γεύμα της μέρας πρέπει να περιέχει τις περισσότερες θερμίδες.Περίπου το 40% της ημερήσιας θερμιδικής πρόσληψης με βαση την πρωτείνη(κρέας,άπαχα γαλακτοκομικά).Ο σολωμός καθώς και το κόκκινο κρέας αποτελούν εξαιρετικές επιλογές.Για το τελευταίο γεύμα της μέρας είναι καλό να φας πρωτεινη αργής απορόφησης όπω cottage cheese.

Αυτά σε γενικές γραμμές.Ότι άλλο θέλεις εδώ είμαστε και μπραβο για τη προσπάθεια.

----------


## marinamam

εγω δυστηχως δεν ειμαι φιλος της γυμναστικης, δεν αθλουμαι καθολου, αν εξαιρεσεις το τρεξιμο μεσα στο σπιτι. αρα προσπαθω μονο με διατροφη..

----------


## koralaki

κ γω τοτε μολις ειχα αρχισει την γυμναστικη κ τα ιδια ελεγα...
ασχετα με τη γυμναστικη αν διαβασεις οσα σου εβαλα παραπανω σε καλυπτουν,
ειτε γυμναζεσαι ειτε οχι.
αν γυμναζεσαι ενας λογος παραπανω.
οσο για τη νηστεια την κανεις οσες φορες θες, μην παραδειγματιστεις απο μενα που θα την προσπαθω καθε μερα ωστε να σταματησω τις βραδυνες κρεπαλες...

----------


## marinamam

λοιπον απο σημερα να ξερεις οτι εχεις παρεα, θα το κανω και εγω. καιρο ψαχνω κατι δραστικο να κανω, και ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιη οτι το βρηκα. θελω να χασω τα παραπανησια κιλα μου και ειναι μπολικα.

----------


## marinamam

με ποναει και το σκασμενο το δοντι μου, εχω παρει τεσσερα παυσιπονα απο το πρωι και δεν μου κανουν τιποτα. να αρχιζω τα ουζα?

----------


## koralaki

να θυμασαι παντα οτι ειναι χρονικος περιορισμος, οχι ποσοτικος.
πρεπει να τρως σωστα ωστε να το κανεις χωρις πεινα,
εαν πεινασεις δεν το κανεις σωστα, εκτος ισως απο τις πρωτες μερες.
στη διαρκεια της νηστειας δεν πεινας καθολου, αντιθετα εχεις φοβερη ενεργητκοτητα,
αναλαφρο σωμα, καθαρο μυαλο.
να προσεχεις το πρωτο κ το τελευταιο γευμα, ειναι τα πιο σημαντικα.
στο τελευταιο θες κατι αργης καυσης, πχ πρωτεινη, κοττατζ, κοτοπουλο
στο πρωτο θες φρουτακια για αμεση ενεργεια.
πανω στο σωμα σου θα δεις τι χρειαζεσαι, ωστε να μη πεινας.
θα μου πεις κ τι θα κερδισεις...
καποιες ωρες που ΔΕΝ θα σκεφτεσαι τι θα φας,
ποσο θα φας, αν πρεπει να φας,
γιατι πολυ απλα θα ειναι ωρες ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ.
εχεις τοσες αλλες να τρως αλλωστε εμσα στο 24ωρο...

ευχομαι να σου κατσει καλα, εμενα τοτε μου ειχε κατσει ιδανικα κ ειχα χασει 2-3 κιλα αμεσα κ γλυκαθηκα  :Big Grin: 

ακολουθεις καποια διαιτα?
δεν ειναι διαιτα, θα πρεπει να ξερεις τι τρως...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by marinamam_
> με ποναει και το σκασμενο το δοντι μου, εχω παρει τεσσερα παυσιπονα απο το πρωι και δεν μου κανουν τιποτα. να αρχιζω τα ουζα?


ευκαιρια για νηστεια :P

----------


## marinamam

τελεια. αν υποθεσουμε οτι στις 23.00 εφαγα κορν φλεικς με γαλα, φανταζομαι οτι θα μπορω να το ξεκινησω αυριο μμμμμμ ασ πουμε 11.οο το πρωτο γευμα και τελευταιο στις 19.οο... μπα δεν γινεται .... σχολαω στις 20.00 αρα το τελευταιο πρεπει να γινει γυρω στισ 21.00 αρα το πρωτο στις 13.00? στις 13.00 θα παρω πρωινο?

----------


## marinamam

μπερδευτικα λιγο. μαλλον πρεπει να παω για υπνο, θα ξυπνησει ο μπομπιρας το πρωι και εγω θα σερνομαι. εχω και μαγειρεμα και σιδερο αυριο.... ουφ.... σ΄ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες, περασα πολυ ωραια. καληνυχτα:blush::blush::blush:

----------


## alexandrita

πολύ ενδιαφέρον...συνειδητοποιώ όμως ότι έτσι τρέφομαι,χωρίς να έχω ιδέα για το if φυσικά... πχ σήμερα έφαγα στις 13.00 3 ακτινίδια,μετά στις 16.30 κοτοπουλο-σαλατα-γιαουρτι,10.30-12.00 γυμναστηριο και θα φαω παλι αυριο καποια στιγμη μετα τις 11...ετσι δε δουλευει το if η κανω λάθος?
τσίχλες μπορούμε να τρώμε στη νηστεία?

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by marinamam_
> μπερδευτικα λιγο. μαλλον πρεπει να παω για υπνο, θα ξυπνησει ο μπομπιρας το πρωι και εγω θα σερνομαι. εχω και μαγειρεμα και σιδερο αυριο.... ουφ.... σ΄ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες, περασα πολυ ωραια. καληνυχτα:blush::blush::blush:


ayrio tanalyoyme
τα ιδια εχω χωρις μπομπιρα :P

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> πολύ ενδιαφέρον...συνειδητοποιώ όμως ότι έτσι τρέφομαι,χωρίς να έχω ιδέα για το if φυσικά... πχ σήμερα έφαγα στις 13.00 3 ακτινίδια,μετά στις 16.30 κοτοπουλο-σαλατα-γιαουρτι,10.30-12.00 γυμναστηριο και θα φαω παλι αυριο καποια στιγμη μετα τις 11...ετσι δε δουλευει το if η κανω λάθος?
> τσίχλες μπορούμε να τρώμε στη νηστεία?


δεν καταλαβα ποτε πηρες τελευταιο γευμα για σημερα?
αν απο αυτο κ μετα δεν φας για 15 ωρες κανεις νηστεια.
γιατι να φας τσιχλα? ναι μπορεις αλλα ξεγελα τον οργανισμο να εκκρινει σαλιο γιατι νομιζει οτι τρωει.
ετσι θα σου τρεχουν τα σαλια αλλα τροφη δε θα παρεις.
μην κανετε τη ζωη σας δυσκολη.
αν την κανετε απλα δεν τρωτε τιποτε.
δεν ειναι τοσο φοβερο να μη φας για 15 ωρες αρκει να σε βολευουν σαν ωραριο/.

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες!!!

τελευταίο γεύμα χτες στις 16.30.....
και από τότε μέχρι σήμερα χαμομήλι με λεμόνι,2 τσίχλες και τώρα το πρωί έναν καφέ...

αυτό ειναι και το πρόγραμμα διατροφής που ακολουθώ γενικά...

----------


## bouliana

για τις γυναίκες το if πρέπει ναναι μάξιμουμ 15 ώρες νηστείας.κ όχι σε περιπτώσεις διατροφικών διαταραχών.αλλά αν είναι να σαι βοηθήσει ναχεις λιγότερες ενοχές !

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 
> και από τότε μέχρι σήμερα χαμομήλι με λεμόνι,2 τσίχλες και τώρα το πρωί έναν καφέ...


καλέ?!? μετράνε και οι τσίχλες?????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexandrita

δεν ξερω,απλως το αναφερω!τις θερμιδες τους τις εχουν παντως, και ας ειναι χωρις ζαχαρη... επισης στον καφε βαζω και γαλα.... 
μμμμ.... εγω ειμαι στις 20 ωρες νηστειας τις περισσοτερες φορες στις οποιες περιλαμβανεται και ενα δυωρο γυμναστικης....

----------


## alexandrita

για σιγουρια ας μας πει το κοραλακι αν ειμαι οντως στη λογικη του if....
αν ναι τοτε το συνιστω ανεπιφυλακτα!!!!!!!!!!
εμενα μου ταιριαζει γαντι παντως,ποτε δεν ετρωγα το πρωι,απο μικρο παιδακι,επρεπε παντα να περασει ενα τετραωρο απο τη στιγμη που θα ξυπνουσα για να κατεβει κατι κατω...

----------


## Marry Poppins

έχουν και αυτές που είναι χωρίς ζάχαρη?? ωχ!!! όλη μέρα με μια τσίχλα στο στόμα είμαι!!! 
και με αυτό το πρόγραμμα βρε alexandrita μου δεν εξαντλήσε?

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> για τις γυναίκες το if πρέπει ναναι μάξιμουμ 15 ώρες νηστείας.κ όχι σε περιπτώσεις διατροφικών διαταραχών.αλλά αν είναι να σαι βοηθήσει ναχεις λιγότερες ενοχές !


boulianaki δεν ηξερα καν για το if... χτες εριξα μια ματια και συνειδητοποιησα οτι ετσι τρεφομαι τον τελευταιο χρονο οταν γυμναζομαι...
σε περιπτωσεις τραυματισμων οπου κανουν παρτυ τα βουλιμικα και οι εμετοι εννοειται οτι ολα αυτα δεν γινονται...
οπως επισης και σε πριοδους ανορεξιας,οι ωρες νηστειας μπορει να ηταν και 48,ισως και παραπανω(μαζι με γυμναστικη)

σκεφτεσαι να το δοκιμασεις?

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> έχουν και αυτές που είναι χωρίς ζάχαρη?? ωχ!!! όλη μέρα με μια τσίχλα στο στόμα είμαι!!! 
> και με αυτό το πρόγραμμα βρε alexandrita μου δεν εξαντλήσε?


σκεψου οτι εχουν γυρω στις 150 θερμιδες τα 100 γρ και ενα πακετακι ειναι 30 γρ συνηθως... ελαχιστες ειναι αλλα δεν ξερω πως λειτουργει το if...

δεν θα ελεγα οτι εξαντλουμαι, το εχω συνηθισει ισως και πανω απο ολα μου ταιριαζει...
βασικα σκεψου οτι και να πειναω πριν παω γυμναστηριο, μετα δεν κατεβαινει τιποτα... δεν ξερω γιατι. ενω στους περισσοτερους ανοιγει η ορεξη με τη γυμναστικη εμενα μου κλεινει :starhit:

----------


## Marry Poppins

ναι συνήθως ανοίγει η όρεξη!! αυτό είναι το σωστό να βρει ο καθένας μας τι του ταιριάζει για να μπορεί να το εφαρμόζει γαι πάντα!!

----------


## bouliana

το έχω δοκιμάσει alejandrita. πρώτον δεν έχασα κιλά,δεύτερον κατέληγα σε χειρότερα βουλιμικά πάρτυ από τη στέρηση. το σωστό είναι να τρως κάθε τρεις ώρες και να μη φουσκώνεις το στομάχι σου μια κ καλή. κ τρίτον μου έπεσε ο σίδερος κ από τους πολλούς καφέδες έχω αφόρητες ξινίλες.

πάντως για να κάνεις σωστά την if πρέπει να αφήνεις το πολύ 14 ώρες να περνάνε.επίσης όταν γυμνάζεσαι πρέπει ναναι στο παράθυρο που τρως. δηλαδή προτείνεται στη συγκεκριμένη διατροφή να τρως πρωτείνη μετά τη γυμναστική για να μη χάνεις μυικό ιστό κ πριν τη γυμναστική ένα 20 λεπτο πριν φρούτο.΄καλά με τρέλανες που ανέφερες κάτι για τραυματισμούς. άμα δεν τρως κάθε τρεις ώρες, τρέχεις σαν το χάμστερ,μετά μένεις 20 ώρες νηστική, το αποτέλεσμα θα ναι ναχεις καινούριο βουλιμικό επεισόδιο.

----------


## alexandrita

δεν θα αντεξω να κανω και αλλο βουλιμικο,αληθεια!!! ειμαι 9 ημερες χωρις καν υπερφαγικο...

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> δεν θα αντεξω να κανω και αλλο βουλιμικο,αληθεια!!! ειμαι 9 ημερες χωρις καν υπερφαγικο...


δε θα κάνεις μη φοβάσαι!!!!!!!! 1χαρα τα πήγες μέχρι τώρα και έτσι προσπάθησε να συνεχήσεις!!!!!!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> δεν θα αντεξω να κανω και αλλο βουλιμικο,αληθεια!!! ειμαι 9 ημερες χωρις καν υπερφαγικο...
> 
> 
> δε θα κάνεις μη φοβάσαι!!!!!!!! 1χαρα τα πήγες μέχρι τώρα και έτσι προσπάθησε να συνεχήσεις!!!!!!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την εμψυχωση!!!!
επρεπε να παω νοσοκομειο με μια οδοντοβουρτσα στο στομαχι μου φαινεται για να βαλω μυαλο...

----------


## bouliana

ναι εντάξει.μπράβο πιστεύω οτι έχεις αφήσει πίσω σου ένα τρόπο αποβολής του φαγητού
.αλλά άμα αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου ατάιστο δεν θα αντιδράσει? τρώγε κ σταμάτα να γυμνάζεσαι.η γυμνάσου σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια.τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα από μισή ώρα.πόσα κιλά είσαι?

----------


## alexandrita

ακριβως δε μπορω να σου πω γιατι πλεον δε ζυγιζομαι για πολλους λογους.
αλλα καταλαβαινω απο το πως φαινεται το σωμα μου,τα ρουχα κτλ. 
πρεπει να παιζω γυρω στα 52 και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενη...

----------


## bouliana

με ύψος?

----------


## alexandrita

1.73

----------


## bouliana

ναι θα πρεπε να σαι ικανοποιημένη σίγουρα.

----------


## herts

συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά 52 κιλά με ύψος 1,73 δεν είναι πολύ λίγο το βάρος?

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by herts_
> συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά 52 κιλά με ύψος 1,73 δεν είναι πολύ λίγο το βάρος?


ειναι πως φαινεται το σωμα,
το ποσα κιλα ειναι καποιος δε λεει σχεδον τιποτα...

----------


## marinamam

καλημερα, εγω νομιζω οτι δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να ειμαι 52 κιλα.. σιγουρα ημουν καποτε αλλα τα προσπερασα τοσο γρηγορα που δεν το θυμαμαι...:bouncing:

----------


## bouliana

είναι πως βλέπεις το ΄σώμα όχι πως είναι. σίγουρα έχεις περιθώρια να βάλεις κιλά ενώ δεν έχεις περιθώρια να χάσεις.αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε τώρα.σημασία έχει οτι είσαι ικανοποιημένη με το τωρινό σου βάρος.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> ειναι πως φαινεται το σωμα,
> το ποσα κιλα ειναι καποιος δε λεει σχεδον τιποτα...


σωστά!!!:thumbup:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by herts_
> συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά 52 κιλά με ύψος 1,73 δεν είναι πολύ λίγο το βάρος?


Οντως ειναι ελλειποβαρης.Αλλα ο καθενας αποφασιζει για το σωμα του.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> είναι πως βλέπεις το ΄σώμα όχι πως είναι. σίγουρα έχεις περιθώρια να βάλεις κιλά ενώ δεν έχεις περιθώρια να χάσεις.αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε τώρα.σημασία έχει οτι είσαι ικανοποιημένη με το τωρινό σου βάρος.


αν ειχα και περιοδο βεβαια θα ημουν πιο ικανοποιημενη....

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> ειναι πως φαινεται το σωμα,
> το ποσα κιλα ειναι καποιος δε λεει σχεδον τιποτα...
> 
> ...


να συμφωνησω σε αυτο που λες.. εγω εχω κανει επεμβαση απο τα 120 σχεδον εφτασα σε αυτα που ειμαι.. θελω να φτασω 70 αλλα πελον δυσκολευομαι πολυ σα να εχει κολησει οργανισμος μου και αν αρνειται να χασει αλλο.. ελπιζω με το γυμανστηριο να χασω..

που λες για τα κιλα τωρα.. οταν στο γιατρο ειπα πως θελω να παω 70 μου ειπε οχι..
το πολυ μεχρι 78 αντε 75 με χιλαι ζορια.. σημασια μου ειπε εχει πως ειναι το σωμα σου και οχι τι δειχνει η ζυγαρια..

το θεμα ειναι πως αισθανεσαι εσυ .. και ποσο αντεχει το σωμα να χανει.. καθε κιλο που θα χανεις τωρα μου ειπε τοσο πιο χαλαρωση θα εχεις.. δεν το πιστεψα η αληθεια ειναι.. μεχρι που οντος ειδα με 1.5 κιλο κατω διαφορα στο σωμα μου .. αυτο που με ενοχλησε πολυ ειναι στα μπρατσα μου  :Frown:  ..και ταραχτηκα.. γι αυτο και ξεκινησα εντατικη γυμναστικη ..


επομενος ειχε δικιο που μου ελεγε.. προσεχε το σωμα σου ... σου μιλαει ακουσετο .. καθε αλλαγη που κανεις σου δειχνει αν συμφωνει η οχι...

----------


## bouliana

μπορείς με σωστή διατροφή να σου ρθει περίοδος χωρίς να βάλεις κιλά,ή να βάλεις 2-3 μόνο. αλλά με νηστείες κ ιστορίες χειροτερεύουν τα πράματα για την περίοδο.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> προσεχε το σωμα σου ... σου μιλαει ακουσετο .. καθε αλλαγη που κανεις σου δειχνει αν συμφωνει η οχι...


:thumbup:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> 
> .. προσεχε το σωμα σου ... σου μιλαει ακουσετο .. καθε αλλαγη που κανεις σου δειχνει αν συμφωνει η οχι...


απίστευτο!!!! είναι τόσο αληθινή αυτή η συμβουλή!!!! και εμείς αντι να το ακούμε το ταλαιπωρούμε!!!! ντροπή μας δεν του αξιζει κάτι τέτοιο!! πρέπει να νοιαζόμαστε και να το φροντίζουμε και αυτό με τη σειρά του θα μας ανταμοίβει καθημερινά!!!

----------


## alexandrita

μην παρεξηγηθω, δε λεω οτι δεν ειμαι αδυνατη.φυσικα και ειμαι.αλλα οχι αντιαισθητικα,δεν ειμαι για κανενα λογο κοκαλιαρα.
το να διατηρηθω εδω ειναι παρα πολυ δυσκολο,ακριβως γιατι ειναι λιγα τα κιλα και η υπερφαγια και η βουλιμια δεν βοηθανε.το παλευω ομως.περυσι τετοια εποχη που ειχα ανορεξια-καταθλιψη ημουν 47,εκει ημουν τερας,αποκρουστικη,αρρωστη .

----------


## herts

'ειναι πως φαινεται το σωμα,
το ποσα κιλα ειναι καποιος δε λεει σχεδον τιποτα...' 

συγγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω...το θέμα είναι μεν πώς βλέπει κάποιος το σώμα του αλλά και τα κιλά παίζουν ρόλο....
αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε προβλήματα οργανικά από το βάρος μάς..είτε παραπάνω είτε παρακάτω...
αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με την Constance ο καθένας αποφασίζει για το σώμα του..

----------


## Constance

Ακριβως.Οταν ημουν παχυσαρκη μεχρι και το δερμα μου μου το ελεγε, με την απιστευτη ακμη που ειχα.Απο τοτε που εχασα τα κιλα εχω ενα δερμα απιστευτο.Εχω σταματησει να βαζω στοκο το make up.Απο αντοχες,απλα πεταω και δεν κουραζομαι ουτε στις ανηφορες ουτε στις σκαλες.Αυτο με την περιοδο παντως ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα.Η διατροφη μας και τα κιλα μας σχετιζονται με την περιοδο.Μη φτανετε σε επιπεδα υπερβολικης αδυναμιας γιατι ειναι λογικο οτι η περιοδος θα διαταραχθει και θα εχετε καθυστερησεις.Αν θελετε με ακουτε βεβαια.Ουτε ειδικος ειμαι, ουτε βιβλια συμβουλευτικης εχω διαβασει(νομιζω δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο για να εκφρασω την αποψη μου σε ενα φορουμ), ουτε τιποτα.

----------


## marinamam

www.ticker.7910.org/eng][/url]

----------


## marinamam

τα καταφερα το εβαλα το σχεδιακι! τωρα θα μπαινει μονο του καθε φορα η θα πρεπει να δω πως ξαναμπαινει?

----------


## marinamam

δεν ξαναμπαινει μονο του  :Frown:  τι κριμα... εγω σημερα ξεκινησα την if διατροφη, και θελω να πιστευω οτι θα αντεξω, για να δουμε...
http://www.ticker.7910.org/eng][img]http://www.ticker.7910.org/wa__86__02ax00...[/url]

----------


## alexandrita

εχετε απολυτο δικιο,και σας ευχαριστω και για το ενδιαφερον και για τις συμβουλες...
απλως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι και τοσο απλα,στην περιπτωση μου.ειμαι και off topic τωρα,συγγνωμη.
αλλα σκεφτειτε το ιστορικο μου... ανορεξια,μετα βουλιμια,μεσα σε αυτα βαλτε και την καταθλιψη...
πρωτα απ'ολα πρεπει να φτιαξω την ψυχολογια μου γιατι μονο νιωθοντας καλα με μενα θα με φροντισω.
το πρωτο βημα ειναι να κοψω τους εμετους,τα βουλιμικα-υπερφαγικα για να ισορροπησω.επιπλεον πρεπει να συμφιλιωθω με το φαγητο,να μη νιωθω ενοχες καθε φορα που τρωω-χρησιμοποιω τη γυμναστικη γι αυτο το σκοπο.
επισης,οταν εχουμε συνιθισει τον εαυτο μας πολυ αδυνατο,συνιθιζουμε αυτην την εικονα του και δε θελουμε να παχυνουμε.με τα χιλια ζορια εχω αφησει πισω μου την εμμονη να ειμαι κατω απο 50,και αν την εχω αφησει...

----------


## Constance

alexandrita σιγουρα το προβλημα σου ειναι συνθετο, και δε μπορει κανεις μας να ξερει ετσι online το ιστορικο σου.Καλυτερα να βοηθηθεις απο γιατρο ή καποιον ειδικο τελοσπαντων.Καλη δυναμη. :Smile:

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by herts_
> 'ειναι πως φαινεται το σωμα,
> το ποσα κιλα ειναι καποιος δε λεει σχεδον τιποτα...' 
> 
> συγγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω...το θέμα είναι μεν πώς βλέπει κάποιος το σώμα του αλλά και τα κιλά παίζουν ρόλο....
> αλλιώς δεν θα είχαμε προβλήματα οργανικά από το βάρος μάς..είτε παραπάνω είτε παρακάτω...
> αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με την Constance ο καθένας αποφασίζει για το σώμα του..


φυσικα herts!!! αλλά δεν αναφερομουν τοσο σε αυτοαπλως μπορει δυο ατομα να φορανε το ιδιο νουμερο παντελονι και να εχουν και 5 κιλα διαφορα!το καλυτερο ειναι να κοιταμε δμσ και ποντους.

----------


## marinamam

ο καθενας ειναι καλα στα κιλα που νιωθει καλα και οχι σε οτι του λενε οι αλλοι. το θεμα ειναι πως βλεπεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου, ετσι καταφερνεις μετα να εκπεμπεις αυτο που νιωθεις. ειναι η αυρα που σε περιβαλλει οταν νιωθεις καλα, που πιστεψε με την εχω δει σε καποιους ανθρωπους και ειναι σκετη μαγεια... ουτε τα κιλα τους βλεπεις ουτε το υψος τους... και αυτο γιατι οι ιδιοι νιωθουν καλα με τον ευατο τους. αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο.

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> δεν θα αντεξω να κανω και αλλο βουλιμικο,αληθεια!!! ειμαι 9 ημερες χωρις καν υπερφαγικο...


*oxi IF οταν καποιος εχει βουλιμια!!!!* το εγραφε και το βιβλιο που ειχα βαλει στο πρωτο ποστ και τωρα δεν φαινεται,και το ειχαμε γραψει και σε προηγουμενα ποστ!Για εναν ανθρωπο που κανει βουλιμικα δεν ειναι σωστη διατροφη γιατι μπορει να τον οδηγησει σε περισσοτερα επεισοδια.Δεν συμβαινει σε ολους αλλα γιατι να το ρισκαρεις?

Αυτο το μοντελο διατροφης ειναι για να αποτοξινωθει ο οργανισμος και πρεπει να προσεχεις τι τρως,να ειναι υγειινες οι τροφες,οχι χημικα ...αναψυκτικα λαιτ κλπ,οχι τεραστια γευματα γιατι τοτε κουραζεις τον οργανισμο και αν οι ωρες που δεν τρως ειναι αρκετες δεν πρεπει να το κανεις για πολυ καιρο.

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by marinamam_
> ο καθενας ειναι καλα στα κιλα που νιωθει καλα και οχι σε οτι του λενε οι αλλοι. το θεμα ειναι πως βλεπεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου, ετσι καταφερνεις μετα να εκπεμπεις αυτο που νιωθεις. ειναι η αυρα που σε περιβαλλει οταν νιωθεις καλα, που πιστεψε με την εχω δει σε καποιους ανθρωπους και ειναι σκετη μαγεια... ουτε τα κιλα τους βλεπεις ουτε το υψος τους... και αυτο γιατι οι ιδιοι νιωθουν καλα με τον ευατο τους. αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο.


:thumbup:

αυτο ακριβως!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> δεν θα αντεξω να κανω και αλλο βουλιμικο,αληθεια!!! ειμαι 9 ημερες χωρις καν υπερφαγικο...
> 
> 
> ...


Μπραβο forty που το διευκρινιζεις.Για εχω δει ατομα εδω μεσα που κανουν if και ειναι και βουλιμικοι.

----------


## alexandrita

ωχ... λετε αυτο να επαιξε ρολο στη βουλιμια?
γιατι σας ειπα,απλως συνειδητοποιησα χτες οτι εκανα αυτο το πραγμα χωρις να ξερω για το if η να εχω διαβασει κατι σχετικο...

----------


## marinamam

αυτο το σχεδιακι που βαζετε απο κατω, πως γινεται να μπαινει καθε φορα, γιατι μαλλον την πρωτη το εκανα κατα λαθως και τωρα δεν μπορω να το ξαναβαλω...

----------


## bouliana

πάντως έχεις επίγνωση της κατάστασής σου.αυτό είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση.εγώ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό ούτε ήξερα τι μου γινότανε.τώρα μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά κ πάλι έχω πολλά κενά

----------


## Constance

bouliana κακα τα ψεματα.Κανενας δε μπορει να εχει πληρη επιγνωση της καταστασης του.Και επισης κανενας δε μπορει να κανει αυτοδιαγνωση.Βλεπω πολλες φορες εδω μεσα ατομα να λενε, εχω βουλιμια ή οχι εχω υπερφαγια κλπ και λεω πως ειναι δυνατον να ειναι καποιος σε θεση να γνωριζει μετα βεβαιοτητος κατι τετοιο απο μονος του.Δυσκολο το βλεπω.
marinamam εχουν μπει απειρα τοπικς για το πως βαζεις τικερακι.Πρεπει να κανεις paste το τικερ στην υπογραφη σου και οχι στο ποστ που κανεις εδω. http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1967&page=1

----------


## forty

@alexandrita 
Αν συνηθιζες να κανεις βουλιμικα επεισοδια μετα απο ωρες αφαγιας σιγουρα αυτο επαιξε ρολο.Την IF την κανουν συνηθως ανθρωποι που γυμναζονται,που κρατανε ενα προγραμμα στο φαγητο και στην ωρα και στις ποσοτητες και τους βοηθαει ακομα περισσοτερο.Δηλαδη πρεπει να μπορεις να αντισταθεις και να διαλλεγεις τι θα φας την ωρα που πεινας,αλλιως οταν αρχισει η πραγματικη πεινα μετα απο τοσες ωρες στερησης εισαι πολυ περισσοτερο επιρεπης να φας μεγαλες ποσοτητες.

Εγω οταν την κανω ξυπναω το πρωι και δεν πειναω καθολου,ομως μολις αρχισω και τρωω,μετα απο λιγες μπουκιες λες και ανοιγει η ορεξη και θελω να φαω μεγαλη ποσοτητα και γιαυτο το λογο δεν τρωω ποτε ορθια,παντα βαζω στο πιατο την ποσοτητα που εχω κανονισει απο πριν οτι θα φαω και τελος!

----------


## marinamam

:smilegrin:

----------


## Constance

forty ασχετο, αλλα βλεπω εχεις φτασει στο στοχο σου εδω και 2 χρονια και διατηρεισαι?Αν δεν κανω λαθος απο το τικερακι σου.Μπραβο!
Και να διευκρινησω για το παραπανω μου ποστ.Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εχει καποιος πληρη επιγνωση μιας καταστασης πολυπαραγοντικης οπως ειναι πχ η βουλιμια.Πρεπει ολοι να ψαχνομαστε και να μη κανουμε οτι βρουμε μπροστα μας αν δε εχουμε ρωτησει τους καταλληλους ανθρωπους.

----------


## koralaki

forty μου ελειψες! !
τι κανεις καλη μου?

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> forty ασχετο, αλλα βλεπω εχεις φτασει στο στοχο σου εδω και 2 χρονια και διατηρεισαι?Αν δεν κανω λαθος απο το τικερακι σου.Μπραβο!
> .


ναι τα διατηρω αλλα παντα προσεχω γιατι αλλιως αμεσως παιρνουν την ανηφορα :saint:




> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> forty μου ελειψες! !
> τι κανεις καλη μου?


ειμαι μια χαρα :smilegrin: μπαινω και σας διαβαζω, αλλα δεν ειχα κατι να γραψω γιαυτο δεν εβλεπες ποστ μου 
φιλια!

----------


## koralaki

σχετικα με τη δικια μου νηστεια,
την εκανα 14ωρη σημερα γι ανα προλαβω να παω γυμναστηριο φαγωμενη με πρωινο

forty τι παραθυρο κανεις?

----------


## Constance

Kαλα αυτο ξαναπεστο!Συγχαρητήρια και παλι. :Smile:  Και στα δικα μας.χιχι!:P

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> forty μου ελειψες! !
> τι κανεις καλη μου?


ειμαι μια χαρα :smilegrin: μπαινω και σας διαβαζω, αλλα δεν ειχα κατι να γραψω γιαυτο δεν εβλεπες ποστ μου 
φιλια! [/quote]
λεω να εφαρμοσω τις συμβουλες του peterxls απο το αλλο σαιτ για την ιφ (που τις εβαλα σε προηγουμενο ποστ ξανα)
το προπονητικο κ το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα κτλ...
προς το παρον ανοιξα το παραθυρο μου με γιαουρτι με φρουτα
θα το μελετησω ναρχισω απο αυριο κατι πιο συγκροτημενο,
εχεις βρει κατι επιπλεον σχετικα με ανοιγμα παραθυρου κ προγυμναστηριακο γευμα κτλ?
φιλια πολλα!!!!!!!!!!!!
κ μη χανεσαι καλε!

----------


## koralaki

παει μας αφησε η φορτυ ουααααααααααααααααα  :Big Grin: 
εφυγα κουκλα φιλια πολλα κ ευχομαι να μπαινεις συχνοτερα!
αν βρεις κανενα νεο λινκ πες κ σε μας!

----------


## bouliana

εγώ πιστεύω οτι η if είναι μια χαζομάρα κ μισή κ καλύτερα να μην την κάνει κανείς.τώρα όσοι επιμένουν εγώ δεν μπορώ να τους αλλάξω γνώμη. 
constance πιστεύω όμως ότι πρέπει να ψάχνεσαι κ μόνος σου ,γιατί δεν είναι όλοι οι ειδικοί ικανοί να σε βοηθήσουν,ειδικά στην ελλάδα αλλά κ έξω.έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να κρίνεις τον γιατρό ή να κρίνεις τα ερεθίσματα που λαμβάνεις από το περιβάλλον .
όταν λέω οτι δεν ήξερα τι μου γίνεται κ τώρα ξέρω εννοώ ότι όταν ήμουν στη εφηβεία μου δεν ήξερα καν ότι αυτό που κάνω είναι κακό,αργότερα δεν ήξερα πόσο κακό είναι ,τώρα ξέρω κ τώρα μπορώ κ να απευθυνθώ κ σε ειδικό.η γνώση είναι δύναμη.

----------


## marinamam

γιατι το λες, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι βλαβερο αν τις ωρες που τρως το κανεις ακολουθωντας μια υγιεινη διατροφη...

----------


## bouliana

το λέω γιατί θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητο να τρώμε πρωινό.είναι πολύ σημαντικό.αυτός ο τύπος προσπαθεί να μας πείσει για το αντίθετο.αλλά όλοι οι διατροφολόγοι κ οι γιατροί τονίζουν πόσο καλό μας κάνει να ξεκινάμε τη μέρα μας με ένα καλό πρωινό.
επίσης για να μπορέσω να μείνω νηστική τόσες ώρες έπινα σόδες κ καφέδες με άδειο στομάχι κ τώρα έχω προβλήματα με το στομάχι που ήδη ήταν επιβαρυμένο.

----------


## bouliana

τεσπα δεν θέλω να το παίζω πολύξερη.απλά καταθέτω την εμπειρία μου.εσείς διαλέγετε πια είναι η καλύτερη διατροφή κ τι σας ταιριάζει

----------


## marinamam

εσυ θα ξερεις καλυτερα, εγω δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα νομιζω οτι θα με βοηθησει. οχι πως θα καταφερω να μεινω 16 ωρες νηστικη, αλλα 10-14 σιγουρα, και με την προυποθεση οτι την περιοδο νηστειας θα πινω νερακι... και νερακι... και ισως και λιγο νερακι....

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> constance πιστεύω όμως ότι πρέπει να ψάχνεσαι κ μόνος σου ,γιατί δεν είναι όλοι οι ειδικοί ικανοί να σε βοηθήσουν,ειδικά στην ελλάδα αλλά κ έξω.έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να κρίνεις τον γιατρό ή να κρίνεις τα ερεθίσματα που λαμβάνεις από το περιβάλλον .


Iσχυουν αυτα που λες.Δεν ειπα οτι δεν πρεπει να ψαχνομαστε.Αλλα οχι να κανουμε μονοι μας τους γιατρους και τους ψυχολογους, ειναι λαθος.

----------


## bouliana

α όχι σε αυτό συμφωνώ. πρέπει πάντα όταν περνάμε κάτι τέτοιο να ζητάμε την βοήθεια τρίτων κ μάλιστα ειδικών.

----------


## Constance

Και τα λεω εγω αυτα που μεχρι πριν καποιο καιρο ελεγα, α θα περασω τις κρισεις πανικου μονη μου δεν εχω αναγκη κανεναν.Λαθος!

----------


## click

θα συμφωνησω με τη bouliana.
η if εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα επρεπε να ειναι κοκκινο πανι για διατροφικες διαταραχες και ακομα περισσοτερο για βουλημια.

η στερηση κανει πολυ πολυ κακο σε ολους μας γιατι οδηγει σε υπερφαγικα. και μπορει καλλιστα να οδηγησει και σε προβληματα στο στομαχι.
ενα καλο προγραμμα, με πλουσιο πρωινο βοηθαει πολυ.

να προσεχετε

forty, τελεια η υπογραφη σου

----------


## MKEH78

Εγώ πάντως, άσχετα με την if 
Έχω καταλάβει ότι το σωστό είναι,
να ξεκινάς το πρωινό σου, το πρωί π.χ ~08:00 με 09:00
ή και πιο νωρίς και να τρως 5 γεύματα κάθε 3 ώρες
έτσι ώστε να μην αφήνεις πολύ ώρα το στομάχι σου άδειο
και να κλίνεις τη μέρα σου το βράδυ ~20:00 με 21:00,
με ένα ελαφρύ βραδινό αναλόγως με το τη ώρα έφαγες πρωινό
Δηλ. 5 γεύματα μέσα στο 12ωρο της μέρας
και στο12ωρo κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας τίποτα?.. (κάτι σαν την if)

Όπως το λένε και οι λέξεις 
Το πρωί ?..πρωινό και 
Το βράδυ βραδινό?
Δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουμε τον οργανισμό μας?. Η φύση ξέρει καλυτέρα?

Και μην ξεχνάμε και τις παλιές λαϊκές σοφίες ? παροιμίες
που είναι βγαλμένες από την ζωή?.
Πρωινό σαν βασιλιάς, μεσημεριανό σαν φτωχός και βραδινό σαν ζητιάνος?..
Κάτι ξέρανε και αυτοί που τα λέγανε?. 

Εγώ αυτά προσπαθώ να τηρώ και βλέπω ότι μου βγαίνουν σε καλό?..

----------


## koralaki

σωστη αναλογα τι ωρα ξυπνας παντα

----------


## marinamam

εγω παντως που ξυπναω στις 07.00, πριν τις 10.00-11:00 δεν προλαβαινω να παρω πρωινο:bouncy:

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> Εγώ πάντως, άσχετα με την if 
> Έχω καταλάβει ότι το σωστό είναι,
> να ξεκινάς το πρωινό σου, το πρωί π.χ ~08:00 με 09:00
> ή και πιο νωρίς και να τρως 5 γεύματα κάθε 3 ώρες
> έτσι ώστε να μην αφήνεις πολύ ώρα το στομάχι σου άδειο
> και να κλίνεις τη μέρα σου το βράδυ ~20:00 με 21:00,
> με ένα ελαφρύ βραδινό αναλόγως με το τη ώρα έφαγες πρωινό
> Δηλ. 5 γεύματα μέσα στο 12ωρο της μέρας
> ...

----------


## bouliana

που είναι η απάντησή μου καλέ.τεσπά συμφωνώ απόλυτα.εγώ από τότε που τηρώ τα 5 γεύματα,με τρεις ΄΄ωρες ενδιάμεσα κενό δεν έχω ξανακάνει υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by marinamam_
> εγω παντως που ξυπναω στις 07.00, πριν τις 10.00-11:00 δεν προλαβαινω να παρω πρωινο:bouncy:


προλαβαίνεις να πιεις ένα ποτήρι γάλα κ μια φέτα ψωμί η κάτι τέτοιο.γενικά όταν θέλουμε να χάσουμε κιλά πρέπει να βρούμε χρόνο για να προγραμματίσουμε το τι θα φάμε.δεν χωράνε δικαιολογίες.μέτά απλά δεν χάνεις. κ τελείωσε η υπόθεση.

τώρα αν στη δουλειά η νύχτα σου είναι μέρα,εκεί όλο κ κάποια λύση θα υπάρχει.ένας φίλος μου που δουλεύει βράδυ,τρώει πρωινό πριν κοιμηθεί.4-5 το πρωί. κ όταν ξυπνήσει τρώει κάτι ελαφρύ κ μετά από καμια ώρα το μεσημεριανό του.δεν είναι το καλύτερο αλλά προσπαθεί να κάνει οτιδήποτε μπορεί.γιατί έχει τύχει να πέσει για ύπνο κ 10 το πρωί.πάντως δεν τρώει κατευθείαν μεσημεριανό μπαμ!

----------


## koralaki

τελευταιο γευμα 8.
θα κρατησω 15ωρη νηστεια
ανοιγοντας το παραθυρο μου πολυ καλο πρωινο αφου
αυριο προγραμματιζω να ξυπνησω νωριτερα, ευκαιρια ναλλαξω ωραρια λιγο,
να παω τζιμ
κ στο καπακι θαλασσα που εχω να παω μηνες...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> τελευταιο γευμα 8.
> θα κρατησω 15ωρη νηστεια
> ανοιγοντας το παραθυρο μου πολυ καλο πρωινο αφου
> αυριο προγραμματιζω να ξυπνησω νωριτερα, ευκαιρια ναλλαξω ωραρια λιγο,
> να παω τζιμ
> κ στο καπακι θαλασσα που εχω να παω μηνες...


14ωρη για να προλαβω να παω κ για μπανιο πριν τη δουλεια

----------


## alexandrita

koralaki,τι ακριβως εννοεις με το ανοιγω παραθυρο?

----------


## koralaki

το πρωτο γευμα μου, το πρωινο για μενα.
αλλες κανουν αλλες ωρες νηστεια κ δεν ειναι το πρωινο το πρωτο τους...

παπαρια νηστεια εκανα,
δεν ειχα προσεξει να φαω σωστα μετρωντας θερμιδες κ μαλλον γιαυτο πεινουσα,
φυσικα εφαγα,
αυριο απο περιεργεια θα υπολογισω τις σημερινες θερμιδες μου προ κ μετα σπασιματος νηστειας.
οπως κ ναχει απο αυριο ξανα με τον θερμιδομετρητη στο χερι,
ειπαμε ναδυνατισουμε, οχι να πεινασουμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

teleytaio γευμα 21:00
θα κρατησω 15ωρη νηστεια.
εγερτηριο 8 παρα με δουλειες κ αεροβικη νηστικη στο γυμναστηριο ομως...
μαλλον θα παω 2 φορες αυριο μεσα στο πρωι...

----------


## alexandrita

Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο?Καφέ με ζαχαρίνη και γάλα ελαφρύ επιτρέπεται στη νηστεία?

----------


## koralaki

γαλα δεν επιτρεπεται, ζαχαρινη δεν ξερω, μαλλον επιτρεπεται
αλλα γιατι να βαζεις? 
ειναι false alarm για τον οργανισμο οτι θα φαει κ λογικα θα φερει πεινα...

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο?Καφέ με ζαχαρίνη και γάλα ελαφρύ επιτρέπεται στη νηστεία?


Αλεξανδρίτα(με όλο το θάρρος) ΜΗΝ επηρεάζεσαι απο δίαιτες κ νηστείες εσύ δεν χρειάζεσαι δίαιτα, να βάλεις κανένα κιλό χρειάζεσαι να φτιάξει ο οργανισμός σου.Στο λέω επειδή το παθαίνω κ εγώ, διαβάζω τις προσπάθειες των κοριτσιών κ με πιάνουν πάλι τα ανορεξικά μου.ʼλλο παχύσαρκος, άλλο βουλιμικός, άλλος ανορεκτικός μην τα μπερδεύεις.Εμείς χρειαζόμαστε μια σωστή κ πλήρη διατροφή κ φυσιολογικά κιλά.Διάβασα πριν στο τι έφαγα τα γεύματα των άλλων κοριτσιών κ φρίκαρα απο τις τύψεις που σαβούριασα πάλι σαν ζώον.Μετά θυμήθηκα οτι δν έχω περίοδο τόσο κρο εξαιτείας του ελλειπούς βάρους που είχα..ας μην γίνουμε τελείως εμμονικές...

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα!!!!
απλά δε θεωρώ οτι κάνω δίαιτα ακολουθώντας if,δε μετράω θερμίδες, το βλέπω απλά σαν ένα τρόπο διατροφής που ταιριάζει στον τρόπο ζωής μου... 
το κυριότερο είναι ότι χρειάζομαι να έχω κάποιο πλάνο διατροφής....

----------


## alexandrita

Χτες στο 8ωρο εφαγα 3 γιαουρτια με μελι(αρκετο) και βρωμη, 3 κουπες γαλα με μελι(επισης αρκετο) και βρωμη, 2 μηλα,1 ακτινιδιο,2 βανιλιες,3 φρυγανιες,βραστα κολοκυθακια και βλητα (χωρις λαδι,μονο ξυδι).
πωπω,αποκλειστικα υδατανθρακες!!!!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> γαλα δεν επιτρεπεται, ζαχαρινη δεν ξερω, μαλλον επιτρεπεται
> αλλα γιατι να βαζεις? 
> ειναι false alarm για τον οργανισμο οτι θα φαει κ λογικα θα φερει πεινα...


καφές με άδειο στομάχι είναι ότι χειρότερο για τον οργανισμό.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Χτες στο 8ωρο εφαγα 3 γιαουρτια με μελι(αρκετο) και βρωμη, 3 κουπες γαλα με μελι(επισης αρκετο) και βρωμη, 2 μηλα,1 ακτινιδιο,2 βανιλιες,3 φρυγανιες,βραστα κολοκυθακια και βλητα (χωρις λαδι,μονο ξυδι).
> πωπω,αποκλειστικα υδατανθρακες!!!!


ε εντάξει έφαγες κ γιαούρτι.΄χαίρομαι που κάνεις 16 ωρη νηστεία από εκεί που είχες να φας 20 ώρες αλλά καλύτερα να το μειώσεις στις 14 ώρες.

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Χτες στο 8ωρο εφαγα 3 γιαουρτια με μελι(αρκετο) και βρωμη, 3 κουπες γαλα με μελι(επισης αρκετο) και βρωμη, 2 μηλα,1 ακτινιδιο,2 βανιλιες,3 φρυγανιες,βραστα κολοκυθακια και βλητα (χωρις λαδι,μονο ξυδι).
> πωπω,αποκλειστικα υδατανθρακες!!!!


Δεν ειναι αποκλειστικα υδατανθρακες,ισα ισα,αν εφαγες 3 τοταλ για παραδειγμα ειναι 48gr πρωτεινες + η 32 gr.πρωτεινη απο το γαλα μια χαρα εισαι απο αυτο το θεμα,δεν χρειαζοταν να φας και κρεας γιατι θα ηταν παρα πολυ η πρωτεινη.
Το θεμα ομως ειναι να τρως πιο πολλες ωρες αν παλιοτερα εκανες βουλιμικα γιατι φοβαμαι οτι θα ξαναγυρισουν αν εισαι πολλες ωρες νηστικη.
Το γραφει και στο βιβλιο του αυτος που ανακαλυψε το μοντελο αυτο,δεν κανει για οσους πασχουν απο διατροφικες διαταραχες γιατι μπορει να τους κανει χειροτερα.
Βαλε περισσοτερες σαλατες στη διατροφη σου και ξεκινα πιο νωρις να τρως,νομιζω οτι θα εισαι μια χαρα ετσι,μην μενεις πολλες ωρες νηστικη

----------


## alexandrita

Χτες είχα το τελευταίο γεύμα στις 6-6.30 το απόγευμα και προς το παρόν δεν πεινάω να φάω.
για την ακρίβεια νιώθω ότι δεν έχω χωνέψει τα χθεσινά ακόμα.Λογικά θα φάω κατά τις 4 το απόγευμα. δλδ 22 ώρες νηστεία?πολλές ε?

----------


## alexandrita

εσύ forty μου πόσα κιλά έχασες?είσαι στη συντήρηση τώρα?

----------


## bouliana

εγώ τις λέω υπερβολικά πολλές.

----------


## koralaki

ωχου αρχισαμε παλι?
η νηστεια δεν ειναι οσες ωρες τυχει ή δεν τρωω τιποτα ολη μερα,
οποιος θελει να την κανει να την κανει σωστα,
ανορεξικοι βουλιμικοι μακρυα.
αμαν βρε παιδια μην δειτε καπου μια μεθοδο που θα δικαιολογει πιθανως την οποια διαταραχη εχετε,
αμεσως να την κανετε.
22 ωρες νηστικα αλεξανδριτα ενω απο,τι καταλαβα λενε ταπαιδια δεν χρειαζεσαι διαιτα κ επιπλεον εχεις τασεις ανορεξιας?
ή ηταν ασχετο αυτο που γραφτηκε?
αυτα ειναι επικυνδινα πραγματα
σου λεει η βουλιανα οτι καλυτερα που την κανεις ωστε να τρως πιο συχνα,
ειμαστε σοβαροι?
ανοιξτε τα ματια σας κ τουλαχιστο μη διωχνετε εμας απο το φορουμ
γιατι μολα αυτα μονο τυψεις μπορει να νιωσεικανεις οτι σπρωχνει καποιον σε λαθος δρομο.
μαθετε να διαβαζετε να καταλαβανετε κ να εφαρμοζετε αν θελετε με δικη σας ευθυνη.

----------


## koralaki

σημερα νιωθω αναλαφρη κ τελεια, 15ωρη νηστεια, ισως την κανω 16ωρη, ακομα δε ξεμπερδεψα απο δουλειες,
μετα θανοιξω το παραθυρο μου με ομελετα κ γυμναστηριο!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> ωχου αρχισαμε παλι?
> η νηστεια δεν ειναι οσες ωρες τυχει ή δεν τρωω τιποτα ολη μερα,
> οποιος θελει να την κανει να την κανει σωστα,
> ανορεξικοι βουλιμικοι μακρυα.
> αμαν βρε παιδια μην δειτε καπου μια μεθοδο που θα δικαιολογει πιθανως την οποια διαταραχη εχετε,
> αμεσως να την κανετε.
> 22 ωρες νηστικα αλεξανδριτα ενω απο,τι καταλαβα λενε ταπαιδια δεν χρειαζεσαι διαιτα κ επιπλεον εχεις τασεις ανορεξιας?
> ή ηταν ασχετο αυτο που γραφτηκε?
> ...


μη μου φωναζεις γιατι ειμαι και ευαισθητουλα και τα παιρνω κατακαρδα....

----------


## bouliana

εσύ ρε κοράλι δεν λες κάπου οτι κάνεις βουλιμικά? άρα δεν έχεις κ εσύ διαταραχή?

----------


## alexandrita

εχει δικιο bouliana το koralaki, εγώ φταίω... θα σταματήσω να γράφω στο forum της παχυσαρκίας μιας και δεν έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## koralaki

εσεις ερχεστε κ φωναζετε μεσα εδω ή μαλλον προκαλειτε φωνες με τις συμπεριφορες σας,
δεν κατααβαινω γιατι πρεπει να αναστατωνετε εμας που απλα εφαρμοζουμε κατι που επιλεξαμε.
οποιου δεν του αρεσει/ταιριαζει υπαρχουν κ αλλα τοπικ
αλεξανδριτα δεν ξερω τι παιζει μεσενα απο κιλα κτλ, αλλα επειδη ανησυχω με οσα ειπαν οι κοπελες 
καλυτερα βρες καποια αλλη διαιτα να χασεις τα οσα κιλα θες.
δεν ειναι για βουλιμικους/ανορεξικους
εκτος εξαιρεσεων βουλιμικων που τους βοηθα με σωστα ωραρια διατροφης κ οχι ολη μερα νηστικοι κ μετα πλακωμα στο φαγητο! (αυτη ειμαι εγω)
το οτι με εμαθε να τρωω νωρις βραδυνο κ να μενω νηστικη ως τοπρωινο μου χωρις να ανοιγω το ψυγειο δε σημαινει οτι θα βοηθησει κ εσενα

----------


## koralaki

σου απαντησα ηδη βουλιανα μου χωρις να δω την ερωτηση,
γεια σας τωρα

----------


## bouliana

αν θεωρείς οτι δεν είσαι βουλιμική με την έννοια που είμαστε εμείς κ δεν πρέπει να γράφουμε εδώ κ εσύ δεν πρέπει να γράφεις σε εμάς.δεν κάνω επίθεση σου απαντώ απλά.κατά τάλλα είσαι ευπρόσδεκτη.

κ δεν κατάλαβα δηλαδή όταν κάποιος γράφει μια δίαιτα εδώ δεν πρέπει εμείς να την κριτικάρουμε?δεν μπορούμε ναχουμε άποψη.εγώ σου λέω τη γνώμη μου απλά άμα θες μακούς άμα θες όχι.δεν φωνάζω.

----------


## koralaki

ρε συ εγω μαζι σου ειμαι  :Big Grin:  διαβασε καλυτερα!
απευθυνομουν στην οληκατασταση που επικρατει στο τοπικ εδω κ μερες
εφυγα ta mele!

----------


## Constance

bouliana αστο.Το εχω ξαναπει.Μερικοι μπορουν ανετα να πουν την αποψη τους για τις απωλειες/στοχους/διατροφη των αλλων,αλλα οι ιδιοι δε μπορουν να ακουσουν μια αποψη.Και φυσικα το εξηγησε ξεκαθαρα η forty και το ιδιο προσπαθουσα κι εγω να εξηγησω την τελευταια φορα που εγραψα στο Ημερολογιο μου, οτι αν καποιος ειναι βουλιμικος δεν κανει να κανει if.Τωρα αυτα περι ειδικων κατηγοριων βουλιμικων και συνειδητων υπερφαγικων και ασυνηδητων προσωπικα δε τα καταλαβαινω,και καλυτερα να καταφευγουμε σε ειδικους παρα να κανουμε αυτοδιαγνωση.

----------


## fuxia

να κάνω μια μικρή παρέμβαση μια και ανοίχτηκε αυτή η συζήτηση.. 
εγώ που κατατάσομαι ξεχωρίζει κανεις?
για χρόνια έκανα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια 3-4 φορές το μήνα στην καλύτερη, χωρίς εμετό αλλά τα αναιρούσα(?) με τη γυμναστική, παχύσαρκη δεν είμαι αλλά τα σχόλια λένε πως έχω τα κιλάκια μου και ξέρω πως δυο βδομάδες να μου δώσεις το ελέυθερο μπορώ να βάλω και 10 κιλά!-εύκολα γίνομαι παχουλή τελοσπάντον-
και τέλος ο στόχος μου πλησιάζει τα όρια της ανορεξίας. Έφτασα κάποτε 48 και δεν έδειχνα άρρωστη καθόλου, οπότε υποθέτω και τα 47 είναι ασφαλές βάρος για μένα...Τέλοσπάντον.
Σε όποια κατηγορία και να είμαι,η ΙF που έκανα πολύ καιρό εν αγνοία μου(δεν έτρωγα μετά τις 5) με βοήθησε στο να κόψω βραδυνές κραιπάλες και α ξυπνώ το πρωί με εκείνο το ωραίο αίσθημα του ανάλαφρου στομαχιού :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Constance

fuxia νομιζω ειναι λαθος να σου πει ο οποιοσδηποτε εδω μεσα που κατατασσεσαι.Φορουμ αποψεων ειναι.Δεν πρεπει κανεις να διαβαζει τα ποστ εδω μεσα και να τα τηρει σαν ευαγγελιο.Ο καθενας θα μπει και θα πει οτι θελει.

----------


## bouliana

ρε παιδιά δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε, μια συζήτηση είχαμε,δεν φώναξε κανείς.νιώθω ταραξίας ξαφνικά.εδώ νόμιζα σε ένα άλλο ποστ οτι μου επιτίθετε το κοράλι ενώ μου μιλάει άλλος άνθρωπος.συγγνώμη αν προκάλεσα κάποια αναστάτωση. αλλά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω επίσης οτι η ιφ δεν είναι καλή δίαιτα.αυτό μόνο

----------


## Constance

Oχι μη νιωθεις ταραξιας, αναφερομουν και σε παλαιοτερο μου ποστ σε αλλο τοπικ οπως ειπα.Και ειχες σωστη αποψη.Οσο για την if, εγω νομιζα οτι εκανα if (απλα γιατι ετρωγα βραδυνο 7 το απογευμα και πρωινο την επομενη 9 το πρωι) αλλα διαβαζω διαφορα για παραθυρα κλπ οποτε μαλλον σκατ@ if εκανα αλλα πλεον δε με νοιαζει κιολας εφοσον εχω φτασει ουσιαστικα το στοχο μου.Mη νιωθεις ασχημα παντως εισαι σωστη.

----------


## bouliana

:fake sniffle: ναι κονστάνσ κατάλαβα εσύ τι είπες δεν απαντούσα σε εσένα.αλλά στην bad.ας ελπίσουμε να μην στεναχωρέθηκε καμία γιατί δεν είναι ο σκοπός μου.απλά νομίζω οτι έπρεπε να πω την γνώμη μου.΄δεν κατηγόρισα όποιον την κάνει.τι κακό έχει να τονίσουμε ξανά κ ξανά οτι καλύτερα αυτή τη δίαιτα να μη την κάνουμε άτομα με διατροφικές διαταραχές.

----------


## Constance

Γενικα στο φορουμ αμα ψαξει κανεις επισκεπτης ή μελος βρισκει 100 διαιτες.Οπως επισης και στο ιντερνετ.Το θεμα ειναι να καταλαβουμε ολοι, οτι δεν ακολουθουμε αιντε ετσι την οποια διαιτα βρουμε στο ιντερνετ.
 :Smile:

----------


## fuxia

constance το γνωρίζω δε ζητώ την τέλεια διάγνωση. Απλά ώρες ώρες δεν ξέρω που πατώ και που βρίσκομαι και τί είναι πιο σωστό για μένα... Γιατρό δεν μπορώ να πάω. Ζητώ τη γνώμη κυρίως ατόμων που το παλεύουν χρόνια, κανείς δε με παίρνει στο λαιμό του :Smile:

----------


## bouliana

δεν ξέρω αν έχεις δίαβάσει καθόλου την αρχική σελίδα του eating disorders έχει ένα τεστ φτιαγμένο από ειδικούς που σε βοηθάει ίσως να καταλάβεις αν έχεις διαταραχή κ σε τι βαθμό.

----------


## bouliana

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/content/view/43/55/

----------


## fuxia

το έκανα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι έχω, αν θυμάμαι καλά είχα συγκεντρώσει αρκετά ψηλό βαθμό. όχι όμως συγκεκριμένα. Μάλλον η ισορροπημένη διατροφή "λίγο απ'όλα" είναι απάντηση σε όλες τις διαταραχές.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο?Καφέ με ζαχαρίνη και γάλα ελαφρύ επιτρέπεται στη νηστεία?
> 
> 
> Αλεξανδρίτα(με όλο το θάρρος) ΜΗΝ επηρεάζεσαι απο δίαιτες κ νηστείες εσύ δεν χρειάζεσαι δίαιτα, να βάλεις κανένα κιλό χρειάζεσαι να φτιάξει ο οργανισμός σου.Στο λέω επειδή το παθαίνω κ εγώ, διαβάζω τις προσπάθειες των κοριτσιών κ με πιάνουν πάλι τα ανορεξικά μου.ʼλλο παχύσαρκος, άλλο βουλιμικός, άλλος ανορεκτικός μην τα μπερδεύεις.Εμείς χρειαζόμαστε μια σωστή κ πλήρη διατροφή κ φυσιολογικά κιλά.Διάβασα πριν στο τι έφαγα τα γεύματα των άλλων κοριτσιών κ φρίκαρα απο τις τύψεις που σαβούριασα πάλι σαν ζώον.Μετά θυμήθηκα οτι δν έχω περίοδο τόσο κρο εξαιτείας του ελλειπούς βάρους που είχα..ας μην γίνουμε τελείως εμμονικές...


βρε ΡΟΖ...
τι να πω τωρα???
αμα σου πω οτι μολις διαβασα το ποστ σου μου εμφανιστηκε ενα χαμογελο μεχρι τα αυτια θα με πιστεψεις???

ειλικρινα, αψογο ποστ.
Τρανταχτη αποδειξη οτι ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΣΑΙ και βρισκεις τον εαυτο σου.
Και ειναι πελωρια μαγκια να καταφερεις να ξεφυγεις απο τη νευρικη ανορεξια.
ειναι πανδυσκολο γιατι το κυριο ισως χαρακτηριστικο της ειναι οτι ο ασθενης δεν ξερει οτι πασχει απο αυτην

Χαιρομαι απιστευτα για σενα.

alexandrita προσεχε κοριτσι!
και μην παιρνεις τιποτα κατακαρδα!
α! και να ξεπερασεις τον brian :P :smilegrin:

----------


## POZ

Σευχαριστώ click μου πολύ!Μου δίνουν δύναμη τα λόγια σου!Μην φανταστείς κ εγώ στην προσπάθεια είμαι αλλά δεν θέλω να γυρίσω πίσω στα παλιά, με έχει πιάσει φοβία περισσότερη μη σου πω κ απτο να παχύνω!Θέλει όντως πολύ μαγκιά, ειδικά αν προσπαθεί κάποιος μόνος του, άλλες φορές τα καταφέρνω, άλλες όχι, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχω κατορθώσει να φτάσω κάποια κιλά κ να αρχίζω να με συνηθίζω..κάτι είναι κ αυτό!:blush:

----------


## POZ

Αλεξανδρίτα μου ελπίζω κ εγώ να μην σε στεναχώρησα , δεν είχα σε καμία περίπτωση τέτοια διάθεση , αλλά λόγω του ότι έχουμε πολύ κοινές ιστορίες μπορώ να καταλάβω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ πώς σκέφτεσαι κ ήθελα να σε προλάβω να μην μπεις σε λάθος διαδικασίες.Προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις έναν συγκεκριμένο στόχο, προσαρμοσμένο στις ανάγκες σου κ απο όσα διαβάζεις να κρατάς αυτά που χρειάζονται για εσένα..

----------


## penelope1985

Παντως κοριτσια πραγματικα μ κανει φοβερη εντυπωση το γεγονος οτι ενω ξερετε οτι η μονη διατροφη που πραγματικα δουλευει ειναι αυτη που εχει πολλα χαμηλοθερμιδικα γευματα εσεις συνεχιζετε να κανετε νηστειες κλπ. Αν φας ενα μεγαλο πρωινο, ενα κανονικο γευμα και δυο μικρα γευματα απογευμα και βραδυ πραγματικα δεν χρειαζεται να πεινας τοσες ωρες... 

Καλο κουραγιο σε ολες!

----------


## penelope1985

Παρεπιπτοντωας να πω οτι παλιοτερα εχω κανει και εγω αυτο το πραγμα χωρις να ξερω τοτε οτι εχει ονομα. Εχασα μπαμ μπαμ 5 κιλα και μετα κολησα...

----------


## koralaki

αποψε μετα τη δουλεια (μεσανυχτα)
ημουν σε αναζητηση τροφης, 
κ μια κ δεν εκανα νηστεια αντι να κρυψω την μακαροναδα που περισσεψε στο ψυγειο για αυριο
την εκρυψα στο στομαχι μου!
2000 θερμιδες λοιπον σημερα
στοχος να μην τρωω τοσο αργα το βραδυ
τελευταιο γευμα καθε μερα στη δουλεια 8 με 9 ηωρα το βραδυ κ θα τηρω 15ωρη ή 14ωρη νηστεια

----------


## koralaki

χθες κλεισιμο παραθυρου 9:30 βραδυ
σημερα ανοιγμα 12:30 πρωι

----------


## koralaki

χθες κλεισιμο παραθυρου 23:00
ανοιγμα σημερα 15:30

----------


## koralaki

αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 9 κ 30
θα κρατησω 14ωρη ή 15ωρη

----------


## koralaki

πρωτο γευμα 11 -11:30
κοντα στην 14ωρη νηστεια αλλα οχι τελεια.
τουλαχιστο δεν εφαγα το βραδυ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ παροτι ειχα ξελιγωθει ενω ειχα ηδη εξανλτησει τις θερμιδες που ειχα να φαω!
εφαγα μια σουπερ ομελετα για πρωινο με ασπραδια κ 
ανυπομονω να βραδυασει να κανω κ δευτερη νηστεια.
καθε φορα που δεν ξυπνω το βραδυ να φαω, 
που λιγουρευομαι αλλα δεν τρωω,
που θελω να σπασω τη διαιτα μου αλλα δεν το κανω γινομαι πιο δυνατη!

----------


## koralaki

ολα ΟΚ αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 20:30 κ παω για 14ωρη ή 15

----------


## koralaki

αποψε τελευταιο γευμα καπου 9 (στη δουλεια ή ισως πεταχτω στης μαμας)
θα κρατησω 14ωρη με 15ωρη νηστεια αναλογα που θα βρισκομαι το πρωι...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> αποψε τελευταιο γευμα καπου 9 (στη δουλεια ή ισως πεταχτω στης μαμας)
> θα κρατησω 14ωρη με 15ωρη νηστεια αναλογα που θα βρισκομαι το πρωι...


9:30 εκλεισα το παραθυρο
11:30 το ανοιξα με καφε με 1 γαλατακι
αλλα πρωινο πηρα στις 1
14ωρη λοιπον!

----------


## koralaki

Σημερα τελευταιο γευμα 15:00
θα κρατησω 18ωρη νηστεια +
θα κοιμαμαι δε γινεται νωριτερα!
 :Big Grin: 
ελπιζω να αποτοξινωθω γερα απο τις βαφλες κ την ψησταρια...
ειχα καιρο να φαω κ να πιω τοσο κ απλα δεν παει τιποτε κατω...

----------


## koralaki

Τελικα το βραδυ αργα πεινασα κ εφαγα,
σαλατα τυρι αμυλο κτλ
μετα ομως, καλα να παθω,
ζητουσα γλυκο.
απο χθες ολο γλυκα...ετσι εφαγα παγωτο 0%
απο αυριο ξανα σε σωστη διατροφη γιατι απο χθες το βραδυ το σωμα μου παραφορτωθηκε με τροφη κ υπεφερε.
τωρα νιωθω καλυτερα (εξου κ πεινασα)
αλλα τι να το κανω...
επισης μεχρι την αλλη Δευτερα θα κραταω ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ 14ωρες νηστειες,
το τελευταιο γευμα μου θα ειναι 8 ή 9 το βραδυ κ θα παιρνω πρωινο 10 ή 11 αντιστοιχα ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ.
επανερχομαι στις νηστειες ολικα κ με φορα!

----------


## smart

νηστειες γιατι κανετε?
(ακουγεται λιγο ηλιθια η ερωτηση ε?
αν ομως η ποσοτητα που τρωμε ειναι αυτη που πρεπει στρη διαρκεια της ημερας-24ωρου, γιατι χριεαζεται νηστεια?)

----------


## smart

οκ, διαβασσα την αρχη του τοπικ κ καταλαβα τι παιζει  :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

μα δεν πρεπει να τρως για 24 ωρες/24 ωρο. δατς δε ποιντ.
αλλα αφου το διαβασες οκ.

----------


## koralaki

τελευταιο γευμα 9.

----------


## nevermore_ed

Διάβασα στη wikipedia για αυτή τη μέθοδο και κατάλαβα ότι δεν υπάρχουν επαρκείς έρευνες για να στοιχειοθετήσουν κάποια μεγαλύτερη αποτελεσματικότητα έναντι των κλασικών διαιτών. Γιατί υποβάλλετε τον εαυτό σας σε ένα αμφίβολης αξίας βασανιστήριο;

----------


## koralaki

δυσκολο βραδυ, βγηκα ομως πιο δυνατη κ παρα την παρασπονδια της μιας μπουκιας η νηστεια καλα κρατει!

----------


## nevermore_ed

_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης._

----------


## koralaki

:bouncy:
ετσι ετσι

----------


## ria_ed

ε, μπήκα μόνο και μόνο για το report!!!!!
η δευτερη κάρτα από εμένα δωρο!!
ε, δε παλευεται η κατάσταση εδω μέσα!!!!!!!!!!

κοραλάκι!! φιλάκια!!! τα πήγες περίφημα απόψε!!!!!!!!!
σμουτςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## koralaki

σευχαριστω ρια μου, εσυ γιατι ξενυχτας?
τωρα εκανα ριμπουτ το πισι κ με επιασαν τα μελαγχολικα μου, σκεφτηκα ποσο καλα τα καταφερα κ νιωθω ηδη καλυτερα.
τα υπολοιπα προβληματα θα τα λυσω μερα, δεν εχω αλλα κουραγια τωρα...

----------


## koralaki

πριν λιγο ξυπνησα, το σωμα δεν ξεκολλουσε απο το κρεβατι ουτε στις 8 ουτε στις 10 ουτε στις 12!
νιωθω ξεκουραστη επιτελους, ο υπνος ηταν καλος, επιτελους τα βρηκα μεμενα,
καιρος να τα βρω κ με τους αλλους λοιπον.
εχω να φαω απο χθες στις 9 αλλα δε μου κανει αισθηση,
εκανα τον καφε μου,
θα κανω τη γυμναστικη μου σπιτι, μονο αεροβια γιατι το σωμα ειναι πιασμενο απο τα χθεσινα βαρη.
θα φαω την θεικη μακαροναδα που γλιτωσε χθες αποτ α δοντια μου
κ ο,τι αλλο μου κανει κεφι.
τερμα οι διαιτες,
οταν ταχω καλα μεμενα ξερω τι μου αξιζει να φαω.
ολα ειναι τοσο απλα οταν ξυπνας μεσα στο ληθαργο σου...

----------


## koralaki

χθες κλεισιμο παραθυρου 9, ανοιγμα 15:00 σημερα = 18ωρη
τη μια μπουκια μακαρονια δεν τη μετρω, σα να μην υπηρξε! 
84.0 κιλα φαγωμενη πριν φυγω απο το σπιτι μεσημερι για δουλεια,
αυριο θα ξαναδω λοιπον 83 κ ολα καλα, η προσπαθεια ξαναρχιζει!

----------


## koralaki

χθες κλεισιμο παραθυρου 4 το πρωι 
(με παρεα σπιτι)
ανοιγμα 6 απογευμα
= 14 ωρη IF

----------


## koralaki

κλεισιμο παραθυρου 7-7:30
θα κρατησω 14ωρη

τις τελευταιαες 4 μερες ειμαι πολυ ψηλα σε θερμιδες
χωρις να ξεπερνω της συντηρησης

----------


## koralaki

κλεισιμο παραθυρου 8:30
θα κρατησω 14ωρη νηστεια

----------


## koralaki

χμ νομιζω 8:30 τελευταιο γευμα
θα κρατησω 14ωρη
αφου θα ξυπνησω αργουτσικα!

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 20:45
θα κρατησω 14ωρη!
γουοτ ιφ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

ε δεν την κρατησα ενα βραδυ δε μαφησανε ναγιασω, οχι μονο εφαγα αλλα καπνισα.
παντως δεν εφαγα βλακειες αλλα φαγητο, πχ ανθοτυρο με μαυρο ψωμι κ σαλατα λαχανο
μετα δε θυμαμαι κ τι αλλο εφαγα αλλα δεν αγγιξα γλυκο!
απο σημερα σε προγραμμα τουλαχιστο θερμιδικο κ απο αυριο κανονικη διαιτα κ νηστειες,
αποψε δε θα κανω θα βγουμε για φαγητο στις 11 το βραδυ κ κρασακια.
Θα επανελθω να σταματησω το βραδυνο φαγητο γιατι με σκοτωνει.

----------


## badgirl11

απο αυριο καμμια νηστεια γιατι σημερα ετρωγα μεχρι...τωρα!
υγιεινα μεν, αργα δε!

----------


## moonbear

Πριν από δυο βδομάδες άρχισα την προσπάθειά μου με τη βοήθεια διαιτολόγου και γυμναστή.Έίμαι 34 με πολλά παραπανίσια κιλά,κανένα πρόβλημα υγείας αλλά με ένα ταλαιπωρημένο από τις προσπάθειες οργανισμό.Τα γεύματά μου,5 στον αριθμό,αρχίζουν στις 8.00 το πρωί και τελειώνουν στις 17.00 το απόγευμα.Μπορεί να ακούγεται σκληρό αλλά μετά από τόσα χρόνια είναι το μοναδικό διατροφικό μοντέλο που βοήθησε τον μεταβολισμό μου να ξυπνήσει.Κάποιες φορές,ειδικά στην αρχή,είχα κάποιες λιγούρες το βράδυ αλλά πλέον όχι,νιώθω υπέροχα και το γεγονός ότι έχω χάσει ήδη γύρω στα 4 κιλά με κάνει να προσηλώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο στην προσπάθειά μου...είναι ακόμα αρχή και λογικό είναι να ενθουσιάζομαι με την πρώτη μικρή αλλαγή...αλλά ειλικρινά το να μην τρώω μετά τις 17.00 προσωπικά με βοηθάει πολύ...
badgirl...το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα το είχα κάνει πριν από μερικά χρόνια και πάλι έχασα....αν κι εσύ στο παρελθόν είδες αλλαγή σου συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να το ξαναπροσπαθήσεις...είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## doreta

Το εχω εφαρμοσει κι εγω στο παρελθον αυτο, δηλ το να μην τρωω μετα τις 5-6 το απογευμα. 
Τοτε βεβαια δε γνωριζα καν τι εστι IF. 

Πρεπει να πω οτι ειχε τρομερο αποτελεσμα, το ειχα εφαρμοσει (ενω ειχα ηδη πεσει απο τα 100 στα 80 πολυ σταδιακα) για να πεσω απο τα 80 στα 60, ωστόσο δυστυχως τωρα μου φαινεται ακατορθωτο για μενα να μην τρωω μετα τις 5, ισα ισα που αυτες τις ωρες πειναω πιο πολυ απο οποιαδηποτε στιγμη της ημερας..

----------


## moonbear

Μ?αρέσει doreta αυτό που λες...ζήσε τη ζωούλα σου και μην αγχώνεσαι,πού θα πάνε,θα πέσουν τα ρημάδια...έτσι ακριβώς!!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by moonbear_
> Πριν από δυο βδομάδες άρχισα την προσπάθειά μου με τη βοήθεια διαιτολόγου και γυμναστή.Έίμαι 34 με πολλά παραπανίσια κιλά,κανένα πρόβλημα υγείας αλλά με ένα ταλαιπωρημένο από τις προσπάθειες οργανισμό.Τα γεύματά μου,5 στον αριθμό,αρχίζουν στις 8.00 το πρωί και τελειώνουν στις 17.00 το απόγευμα.Μπορεί να ακούγεται σκληρό αλλά μετά από τόσα χρόνια είναι το μοναδικό διατροφικό μοντέλο που βοήθησε τον μεταβολισμό μου να ξυπνήσει.Κάποιες φορές,ειδικά στην αρχή,είχα κάποιες λιγούρες το βράδυ αλλά πλέον όχι,νιώθω υπέροχα και το γεγονός ότι έχω χάσει ήδη γύρω στα 4 κιλά με κάνει να προσηλώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο στην προσπάθειά μου...είναι ακόμα αρχή και λογικό είναι να ενθουσιάζομαι με την πρώτη μικρή αλλαγή...αλλά ειλικρινά το να μην τρώω μετά τις 17.00 προσωπικά με βοηθάει πολύ...
> badgirl...το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα το είχα κάνει πριν από μερικά χρόνια και πάλι έχασα....αν κι εσύ στο παρελθόν είδες αλλαγή σου συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να το ξαναπροσπαθήσεις...είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.



συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια κ για τα αποτελεσματα  :Smile: 
εντυπωση μου κανει παντως που λες οτι κανεις τετοιου ειδους προσπαθεια υπο την καθοδηγηση διαιτολογου :S
υποθετω οτι δεν εννοεις διαιτολογο που παρεχουν καποια γυμναστηρια, ε?

----------


## badgirl11

γεια καλωσηρθες, ναι με την νηστεια ΙΦ εχασα τα πολλα κιλα κ τιθασευσα τα βουλιμικα
κ εχω σκοπο να ξαναρχισω αμεσα διοτι απλα δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω σε οσα πρεπει να φαω.

επειδη εδω το νιωθω πιο σπιτι μου κ απο το θεμα που γραφω στην βουλιμια να πω τα εξης που αποφασισα:
1. ξαναρχιζω νηστειες οσο πιο συχνες μπορω με στοχο σιγα σιγα να παιρνω ολο κ πιο νωρις βραδυνο
2. κραταω την εγγραφη ενος χρονου στο γυμναστηριο αλλα χωρις πιεση να πηγαινω το οποιο σημαινει οτι σταματανε τα ακρα δηλ. ή παω κ τ ακανω τελεια ή δε παω καθολου. θα πηγαινω οποτε γουσταρω κ θα κανω ο,τι μου κατεβει, ή δε θα πηγαινω κ θα κανω σπιτι ή οτιδηποτε μου την καρφωνει, δεν θα ακολουθω συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα κ δε θα σκαω οταν λειπω οτι χανω τη γυμναστικη κ δε θα προλαβω να αδυνατισω!
3. σταματαω μετρημα θερμιδων, θα καταγραφω τι τρωω, θα τρεφομαι οσο πιο ισορροπημενα μπορω κ ξερω αλλα θα τρωω κ τα εξτρα μου οπως παλια χωρις τυψεις κ αυτοτιμωριες
4. θα χαλαρωσω με το πως βλεπω το θεμα γυμναστικη διατροφη μελλοντικο παιδι, τωρινο παιδι, ειμαι δεν ειμαι εγγυος, θελω δε θελω απλα θα χαλαρωσω κ πλεον ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω
5. σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ξαναπορωνομαι ουτε τα δινω ολα σε κατι πχ εντατικη γυμναστικη, αυστηρη διαιτα, διατροφολογο, ωραια η πορωση αλλα με οδηγει συχνα στο να τα παρατω
6. επαναληψη του μοτιβου που με βοηθησε να χασω τα 20 κιλα: αυξηση σωματικης δραστηριοτητας, μειωση ξαπλωματος στον καναπε, κοβω ο,τι μπορω να μη φαω κ να το αποφυγω, τρωω απολα, οσο νιωθω καλα μαυτο που κανω συνεχιζω, οταν δυσανασχετω κατι δε παει καλα κ σταματω κ ψαχνομαι.

απλα πραγμτα, σημερα ειχα μεγαλο ξεσπασμα, η ζωη ειναι απλη, δεν μου αξιζει να σκαω και για τη διατροφη γυμναστικη αφου απο μονο του το σωμα μου με καθοδηγει κ πρεπει επιτελους να χαλαρωσω!
αρχιζω! τη διαιτα του τιποτα με πολλες νηστειες ΙΦ  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> γεια καλωσηρθες, ναι με την νηστεια ΙΦ εχασα τα πολλα κιλα κ τιθασευσα τα βουλιμικα
> κ εχω σκοπο να ξαναρχισω αμεσα διοτι απλα δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω σε οσα πρεπει να φαω.
> 
> επειδη εδω το νιωθω πιο σπιτι μου κ απο το θεμα που γραφω στην βουλιμια να πω τα εξης που αποφασισα:
> 1. ξαναρχιζω νηστειες οσο πιο συχνες μπορω με στοχο σιγα σιγα να παιρνω ολο κ πιο νωρις βραδυνο
> 2. κραταω την εγγραφη ενος χρονου στο γυμναστηριο αλλα χωρις πιεση να πηγαινω το οποιο σημαινει οτι σταματανε τα ακρα δηλ. ή παω κ τ ακανω τελεια ή δε παω καθολου. θα πηγαινω οποτε γουσταρω κ θα κανω ο,τι μου κατεβει, ή δε θα πηγαινω κ θα κανω σπιτι ή οτιδηποτε μου την καρφωνει, δεν θα ακολουθω συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα κ δε θα σκαω οταν λειπω οτι χανω τη γυμναστικη κ δε θα προλαβω να αδυνατισω!
> 3. σταματαω μετρημα θερμιδων, θα καταγραφω τι τρωω, θα τρεφομαι οσο πιο ισορροπημενα μπορω κ ξερω αλλα θα τρωω κ τα εξτρα μου οπως παλια χωρις τυψεις κ αυτοτιμωριες
> 4. θα χαλαρωσω με το πως βλεπω το θεμα γυμναστικη διατροφη μελλοντικο παιδι, τωρινο παιδι, ειμαι δεν ειμαι εγγυος, θελω δε θελω απλα θα χαλαρωσω κ πλεον ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω
> ...


μια μικρη αναπαντεχη αλλαγη, το νο2 δεν ισχυει, αποψε διεκοψα την εγγραφη μου στο γυμναστηριο,
ισοφαρισαμε το ποσο με καποιες αλλες υπηρεσιες που μου παρειχαν κ ειμαι "ελευθερη" πλεον.
μου εφυγε ενα τεραστιο βαρος, ξαφνικα δεν ηθελα ουτε να δω το γυμναστηριο. μολις παω αθηνα παιρν βαρακια!
επισης εκτος απο ελλειπτικο σπιτι θα κανω κ διαδρομο στο πατρικο μου.
ελπιζω ν αμου βγει σε καλο, κι αν οχι ξαναρχιζω τζιμ, αν κ θελω ναμαι μονηπια...

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 9:30
θα κρατησω 14ωρη νηστεια

----------


## petallouditsaa

αυτο το πραμα δουλευει?να το κανω και εγω?

----------


## badgirl11

εχω διαδρομο ελλειπτικο μετρητη παλμων, θα παρω κ βαρακια παγκο μπαρα κ μια χαρη βαρη θα κανω σπιτακι μου ελενη μου!
βαρεθηκα την βιομηχανια πωλησης συμπληρωμαατων μηχανηματων γυμναστηριων κτους αδιαφορους γυμναστες που σου δειχνουν μια ασκηση το μηνα.
καλυτερα μονη μου! φυσικα κ δε σταματω τιποτε, απλα δεν μπορω αλλο οπως το εκανα ως τωρα κ θελω αλλαγη.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλα τα λες μπαντ!
Αυτο με ξενερωνει στα γυμναστηρια!
Την τελευταια φορα που γραφτηκα, για 2η φορα, ειχα παει την πρωτη μερα και μου λεει ο γυμναστης: κοιτα πως κανουν οι αλλοι τις ασκησεις κ κανε κ εσυ
Ε ελεος!

----------


## badgirl11

ασε εχω ξενερωσει απιστευτα, ενταξει ποση υπομονη να εκανα να μου δειχνει ανα διμηνο 2-3 νεες ασκησεις κ ως τοτε να μη γυμναζω βασικα σημεια?
ξερω ειμαι αρχαρια αλλα οχι κ ηλιθια.
τεσπα δε θα πλατιασω γιατι θα γινω χειμαρρος, εχω πολλα παραπονα κ ανησυχιες σχετικα με το θεμα γυμναστικη αλλα ο λογος που σταματησα ηταν κυριως λογω ενστικτου,
το σωμα μου το νιωθω κουρασμενο, χωρις κινητρο, επιβαρυμενο αφυσικα κ καθολου οπως ηταν παλια. το γυμναστηριο δε με καλυπτει πια, χρειαζομαι αλλαγη, στην τελικη οποτε μου τη βιδωσει ξαναπαω κ μαθαινω κι αλλα (που τοτε εγω θα τους τα δειχνω...)
τεσπα συγνωμη που σας κουραζω, ειχα φοβερο ξεσπασμα σημερα, φυσικα κ διατροφικο, κ τι αλλο να ετρωγα...σοκολατα!
παρτυ σοκολατας σημερα, απο αυριο ελπιζω να κρατησω το τελευταιο γευμα 9μιση κ οχι 11μιση οπως σημερα. φιλια πολλα, παω να ψαχουλεψω τι θα παρω απο αθηνα, με 100 ευρω θ ακανω γυμναστικη μονη κ ας βουρλιζονται! 
ευχαριστω για την παρεα κ τις γνωμες

----------


## smart

κακο κοριτσι..... ελεγα οτι εγω δεν ξερω τι μου φταιει.. αλλα κ εσυ δεν πας πισω οπως σε κοβω!!!!
:bigsmile:
μηπως δε χρειαζεται τοσο αγχος?
 :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

φυσικα κ ξερω τι μου φταιει, απλα ειμαι των ακρων κ συνηθως αντιρω σπασμοδικα, αν κοιταξεις ομως αποπισω ποτε παρορμητικα αν κ ετσι φαινεται.
πολυ καιιρο σκεφτομαι κατι, πιεζομαι να μη το κανω καθοτι αναποφασιστη αλλα τελικα το σωμα-μυαλο σε οδηγουν απο μονα τους.
δεν αντεχω την καταπιεση κ μου αρεσουν οι αλλαγες κ το τελευταιο πυ θελω να ξαναδω ειναι το γυμναστη μου! (ας τον πουμε ετσι)
σμαρτ τι ζωδιο εισαι? οχι οτι πολυπιστευω αλλα οκ...
ζυγος εδω...τερας αναποφασιστικοτητας  :Big Grin:

----------


## forty

Μου φαινεται οτι επαθες υπερκοπωση απο τη γυμναστικη και στο τελος το σωμα στο εδειξε.Ειδα στο φορουμ το προγραμμα γυμναστικης σου και νομιζω οτι ειναι υπερβολικο ειδικα που σου εχει βαλει αεροβια 20 λεπτα πριν τα βαρη και ξανα μετα!!!!!!αν ειναι δυνατον.Οταν θελεις να κανεις βαρη ξεχωριζεις τη μερα και δεν πρεπει να γυμναζεσε πανω απο 3/4 της ωρας μετρωντας και την προθερμανση μεσα και την αποθεραπια που ειναι ειτε κοιλιακοι ειτε διαδρομος χαλαρα η κατι αλλο τετοιο,και δεν θελει καθε μερα γιατι το σωμα δεν προλαβαινει να ξεκουραστει με αποτελεσμα μετα απο λιγο καιρο να τα φτυσεις τελειως και να μην θελεις να δεις το γυμναστηριο,φυσιολογικο δεν ειναι?  :Smile:  Ασε που σου ειχε βαλει ασκησεις για ολο το σωμα την ιδια μερα!!αυτο το κανουν μονο στους αρχαριους που βαζουν ελαφρια βαρη,ποτε θα προλαβει να ξεκουραστει το σωμα?

----------


## badgirl11

κ δεν ειδες τιποτε φορτυ διοτι πολυ απλα δεν τα εκανα οποτε κ δεν τα εγραφα...
δεν επαθα υπερκοπωση τη μεση μου επαθα κ ακουω κ θορυβους στους ωμους,
δε μου γυμναζε τους ανταγωνιστες μυς, μαφηνε να μη κανω κοιλιακους κτλ.
καθε ομαδα θελει ολικη γυμναστικη, η απαντηση του ηταν μπες στο τμημα του αερομπικ αφου δε τα κανεις μονη.
μα τι να κανω μονη 850 ασκησεις λες κ κατεβαινω σε αγωνες?
ναι ειναι ενας πολυ καλος γυμναστης αλλα οχι για αρχαριο.
να μην παραθεσω τα αμετρητα ξεκαθαρα σχολια που σε προτρεπουν να του χωσεις μια σφαλιαρα κ να φυγεις (του στυλ για οτιδηποτε εξτρα μπορεις να κανεις personal training, νιωθεις πεσμενη? μηπως να σου δωσω ενα συμπληρωμα,
αν κανεις μια ασκηση αποδω μια απο εκει μη περιμενεις να δεις αποτελεσμα ενω ξεπατωνομουν, + την διαρκη απουσια του απο το γυμναστηριο)
βρε δε πα να.
αν ειχα υπομονη θα καθομουν αλλους 3-4 μηνες να δω κ αλλες ασκησεις αλλα υπαρχουν κ ωραιοτατα σαιτ!
κ μονος του μου ειπε "μη νομιζεις καθε 6 εβδομαδες που θα σου αλλαζω προγραμμα αντε να βαζουμε 2 νεες ασκησεις, σκεψου σε 100 ατομα να αλλαζα ολο το προγραμμα!" ε τωρα θαχει 99.
κ που μου τις εδειχνε εκεινος ποια η διαφορα?
το οτι επρεπε να τον κυνηγω να τον βρω ενω το σαιτ αναπασα στιγμη ειναι ευκαιρο!
(μην αναφερω τα παιδια στο διπλα φορουμ που κανουν καταπληκτικη δουλεια...)
το σωμα μου εχει κουραστει, το μυαλο εχει ορεξη, απο χθες ανυπομονω να παρω 2-3 πραγματα να γυμναζομαι σπιτι + να παω αποψε στο διαδρομο στο πατρικο μου να τρεξω,
που πριν δεν ηθελα να τον δω.
ενταξει δεν ειναι σαν του γυμναστηριου αλλα τουλαχιστο εκει δε θα με βλεπει κανεις κ θα νιωθω ανετα χωρις να βρωμαει ο διπλα!

----------


## badgirl11

ΥΓ αρχισα να προβληματιζομαι οταν μου ειπε ο ανδρας μου οτι γυριζω κουρασμενη ενω δεν εκανα καλη γυμναστιη κ απεφευγα πραγματα....τελικα βγηκε αληθινος κ σαυτο...
ΥΓ 2 συγνωμη που καναμε το τοπικ γυμναστικης αλλα ειχα πει θα συγκρατηθω, με την φορτυ εδω ομως δε μπορεσα :P

κ για να γινω εντος θεματος, αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 8 στη δουλεια.

----------


## forty

να γιατι καις τοσες θερμιδες :bouncing: εγω παντως τοσο πολυ γυμναστικη,καθημερινα και αεροβικη και βαρη εκανα μεχρι τα 25 μου,μετα αρχισα να αραιωνω τις μερες γιατι αρχιζε να κουραζεται το σωμα και εφτανα στο σημειο να μου γινεται βαρος το γυμναστηριο ενω πρωτα μου αρεσε πολυ.Απο τοτε πηγαινω οσο συχνα μπορω και κανω μια η δυο μυικες ομαδες καθε φορα και αυτες κοντινες,ποτε ποδια με πανω μερος για να προλαβουν να ξεκουραστουν οι μυς.Ετσι εχω και περισσοτερη δυναμη την επομενη φορα να σηκωσω περισσοτερα βαρη και να εχω καλυτερο αποτελεσμα.Για αεροβια κανω πολυ περπατημα εξω απο το γυμναστηριο εκτος αν παω και κανω 1/2 ωρα μονο ελλειπτικο αλλα τοτε δεν θα κανω βαρη.

για να ξαναμπω και εγω στο θεμα  :Big Grin: ........σταματαω το βραδυ στις 7 και ξανατρωω την επομενη στις 10.15 ωρες νυστικη

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχαχ μαρεσει που ειμαστε εντος θεματος εν τελει χαχαχαχχα
φορτυ μου ειλικρινα δεν πιστευω να εκαιγα τιποτε γιατι δεν εκανα αεροβια οση μου ελεγε,
μου εκαψε ομως ορεξη κ ενθουσιασμο,
ειμαι ενθουσιωδης κ αγαπω αυτο που καω κ το σωμα μου, παροτι το νιωθω χαλια βαρυ κ πρισμενο κ δεν το περιποιουμαι οπως πριν που ετρωγα ομορφα...
ομως κ σιγουρα μολις ερθει ο παγκος μου κ οι πρωτοι μου αλτηρες 
θα νιωσω τοσο τελεια που θα εχω ξεχασει τελειως το γυμναστηριο...κ την χαλια διατροφη!
μετα βεβαια θαρχισω κ κικ μποξινγκ που εχω μαθει ηδη τμηματα ωρες κτλ κ ασε τον αλλο να βουρλιζεται στο αερομπικ. (αρκει να κανω κ το τεστ εγγυμοσυνης βεβαια καποτε...)
εμενα δε μου αρεσει, ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ???? ποσες φορες με εριχνε λεγοντας μου οτι δεν κανω δουλεια χωρις αυτο.
ε βεβαια οταν του ελεγα να μου δειξει κι αλλες ασκησεις με ελευθερα βαρη μου ελεγε να μπω στο τμημα, μη παει κ του ξεφυγει κ κανει κανενα περσοναλ τρεινινγκ χωρις πληρωμη κ μπει μεσα! α μη χε...

ΥΓ τελικα τελευταιο γευμα 5 παρα.
εχω φαει καλα, ειμαι ικανοποιημενη, αυριο παλι,
ας κανω κ μια νηστεια αποτοξινωσουλα λιγες ωρες, ολο μασα μασα ειμαι...

----------


## forty

παω να σου γραψω στο θεμα για τη γυμναστικη...

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχα ναι φοβασαι μη χαλασουμε το θεμα? αφου ο,τι ναναι γραφουμε οπου ναναι τελικα σαυτο το φορουμ τι να πω...

----------


## badgirl11

δεν καταφερα νηστεια, λογικο δεν ειχα φαει σωστα,
απο αυριο σωστα γευματα ανα 3 ωρες κ το βραδυ ραψιμο κ υπνο νωρις.
καιρος για come back στον δρομο για την απωλεια

----------


## badgirl11

τερμα τα ψεμματα δεν παει αλλο, φορτυ αρχιζω με μια καλη νηστεια, παω να δω ποσο ειναι η μεγαλη νηστεια στο πρωτο μηνυμα (καπου 20 ωρες θυμαμαι?)
να αποτοξινωθω κ μετα αρχιζω μετρημα θερμιδων, προσπαθει ανα τρωω τα γευματα σπαστα (λιγο δυσκολο λογω ταξιδιου)
κ τελος νωρις βραδυνο!
νηστειες ΙΦ λοιπον καθημερινα, πραγματα ειμαι σε απελπιστικη κατασταση, χθες + σημερα εφαγα ενα κουτι πιτσα μονη (+ ολα τα συνοδευτικα χθες)
απλα δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω κ αναρωτιεμαι τι θα κανω στην εγγυμοσυνη με τετοια διατροφικη συμπεριφορα.
κομμενα απο τωρα ολα, δεν μπορω αλλο θα σαλταρω ρε γμτ...
ειναι να μην αρχισω να τρωω, να μην αρχισω να καπνισω...
δηλαδη με 2000 θερμιδες που επαιρνα κ σωστες τροφες κ με 2-3 τσιγαρα τη μερα γιατι να μη μπορω?
πρεπει να τα σκ@τωνω κ να το πηγαινω σε αρωωστημενη τροφη κ τσιγαρο?
αφου λοιπον δεν μπορω σαυτα θα μαθω να μπορω στις 1600 χωρις τσιγαρο. α στο καλο!

----------


## forty

Να σου πω τι γνωμη μου?νομιζω οτι πρεπει να βαλεις ενα εβδομαδιαιο προγραμμα που θα το κρατας κατα γραμμα.Σχεδιασε ενα διαιτολογιο στο φιτ ντει με ενα ΓΕΥΜΑ μονο τη βδομαδα ελευθερο και κολλησετο στο ψυγειο αλλα μην φευγεις καθολου απο αυτο.
Πες οτι το πρωι θα τρως για παραδειγμα ενα βραστο αυγο με λιγο τυρι και ενα φρουτο-το μεσημερι μια μπριζολα με σαλατα και μια πατατα κλπ κλπ και να μην σκεφτεις οτι θα φας τιποτα παραπανω απο αυτα που εχεις γραψει στο χαρτι!!το ξερω οτι ξερεις πολυ καλα να σχεδιαζεις ενα διαιτολογιο,φτιαξτο και τοιχοκολλησετο και βαλε καλα στο μυαλο σου οτι ΜΟΝΟ αυτα θα φας.Οταν αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου ελευθερο να διαλλεξεις καθε μερα τι θα φας,αγοραζεις και πιτσα νομιζοντας οτι θα αντεξεις να δοκιμασεις μονο ενα-δυο κομματια η φτιαχνεις ενα παχυντικο φαγητο και λες οτι θα φαω μονο μια μικρη μεριδα και τελος τρως μια μεγαλη.Αυτα βεβαια στα λεω γιατι ισχυουν για μενα,αυτο κανω για να χασω κιλα η να κρατηθω.Τωρα πειναω πολυ αλλα αν δεν παει 2 η ωρα δεν προκειται να βαλω μπουκια στο στομα μου,εχω φτιαξει ενα καφε και πινω και μου εκοψε λιγο την πεινα αλλιως ολη μερα θα τσιμπολογαω  :Frown: 
Οταν ημουν εγκυος και ειδε ο γιατρος οτι πηρα 14 κιλα τους πρωτους 6 μηνες μου εβαλε τις φωνες και μου εδωσε γραμμενο σε χαρτι τι θα τρωω,μου ειπε να μην τολμισω να φαω τιποτα περα απο αυτα γιατι δεν θελει επιπλοκες στη γεννα,και σκεψου οτι οταν εμεινα εγκυος ημουν 56 κιλα,δεν ειχα παραπανισια.Με αυτο που μου εκανε λες και κατι εκανε κλικ στο μυαλο μου και ειπα τερμα δεν προκειτε να φαω τιποτα αλλο και ετσι εγινε,αφου το ειχα βαλει στο μυαλο μου και τουρτα να περνουσε απο μπροστα μου δεν εδινα σημασια.Δοκιμασε και αυτο γιατι φοβαμαι οτι η 20ωρη νηστεια θα σε κανει να πεσεις με πιο λαιμαργια στο φαγητο

----------


## badgirl11

βασικα σκεφτομαι το εξης, επειδη νιωθω σκασμενη απο το φαγητο (λογικο νομιζω, να μην κανω νηστεια αλλα να μην επιδιωξω κ να φαω,
αν πεινασω μετα να φαω σαλατα λαχανο με μπολικο λεμονι (να μη τα πεταξω κιολα)
κ ο,τι αλλο θελω αλλα με λιγες θερμιδες.
κ μετα να κρατησω 16ωρη πχ μεχρι αυριο στο πλοιο.
(20ωρη πιστευω κ γω δε θα μου κανει καλο ποτε δε μου εκανε!)
τελεια ιδεα αυτο που λες για οταν γυρισω, τωρα πως θα το κανω κ μαλιστα βρισκομενη αθηνα?
δεν εχουμε κ μαναβη κοντα μας γαμωτο !
σκεφτομαι να το ριξω σε πρωτεινες (ψητα σαλατες γιαουρτια γαλα κτλ)
τα πρωτα απο ντελιβερι τα αλλα απο το φουρνο (αντι για τυροπιτες ψωμια κτλ χαχαχαχ)

----------


## badgirl11

παω καλα, τελευταιο γευμα 9 κ αρχιζω 14 ωρες νηστειες με τρελα κ κορδελα, κ αμα κατσει κ καμμια 15ωρη ή 16ωρη ακομα καλυτερα.
αλλα ως εκει.
πρωτος στοχος αποψινο βραδυνο 9.

----------


## badgirl11

apotyxia κ παλι φορτυ...
νομιζω αν δεν αρχισω να τρωω σωστα δεν προκειται να τρωω βραδυνο νωρις.
πχ το απογευμα εφαγα τα φρουτα μου, το γιαουρτι μου, το βραδυ σαλατα σουπα τυρι πολυσπορο ψωμι
αλλα το πρωι ειχα φαει την πιτσα οποτε...συνολικα δεν ημουν χορτατη, οχι θερμιδικα, ξερεις, δεν ειχα μπουχτισει!
ετσι κατεληξα να τρωω τωρα ανεξελεγκτα ψευτο δημητριακα (με ζαχαρη κ σοκολατα + γαλα)
γιαυτο εβαλα στη βαλιτσα την βρωμη να την εχω προχειρη για το πρωινο μου οσο νωρις κι αν ξυπνω,
αλλιως θα πεινω διαρκως.

το παθαινεις κ συ αν δε ξεκινησεις σωστα τη μερα να τρως ασχημα στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της?

ειμαι ομως τρελα χαρουμενη γιατι αδιαθετησα οποτε εχω αλλη μια μεγαλη ευκαιρια να αδυνατισω προ εγγυμοσυνης. κ αυτη τη φορα σκοπευω να την εκμεταλευτω!
ειμαι σιγουρη οτι χωρις ιδιατερη προσπαθεια μολις μπω στον ισιο δρομο παλι, με νωρις βραδυνο κ καλοφαγωμενη ολη μερα θα χασω γρηγορα 10 κιλακια.

χωρις τα βαρη η απωλεια θαναι ταχυτερη κιολα αφου θα χασω κ μυικο ιστο...κριμα
αντε με το καλο να τα παραγγειλω να μου ερθουν!!!

----------


## forty

Οχι εγω ακομα και αν δεν ξεκινησω σωστα τη μερα μετα θα φαω σωστα,το εχω σαν αρχη οταν χαλαω την διατροφη να μην το συνεχιζω,δηλαδη αν παρω μια τυροπιτα η κατι γλυκο απο το φουρνο φροντιζω μετα να φαω πολλα λαχανικα και πρωτεινη οσο παμε προς το βραδυ,το δικο μου προβλημα ειναι το τσιμπολογημα,δεν τρωω ανεξελεκτα ποτε αλλα αν βαριεμαι ολο και κατι θα τσιμπολογαω και λιγο λιγο ανεβαινουν οι θερμιδες. :spin:

Χωρις τα βαρη θα σε δειξει σιγουρα πιο κατω η ζυγαρια αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι θα χασεις μυικο ιστο,θα ξεπριστουν σε λιγες μερες μυς αυτο το πριξημο ομως θα ξαναερθει οταν αρχισεις παλι τα βαρη.Αν κανεις ελλειπτικο και βαρακια στο σπιτι μαζι με διαιτα γιατι να χασεις μυικο ιστο?μια χαρα θα εισαι!!

----------


## badgirl11

ΝΑι αυτο εχω σκοπο να κανω αλλα ως τοτε με βλεπω 90 κιλα.
αλλη μια ανεξελεγκτη μερα, που επιτηδες με αφησα ελευθερη, στοχος ηταν να μη καπνισω (κ ποτε ξανα στο εξης) γιαυτο δεν εριξα βαρος στο φαγητο.
χθες πηγα σχετικα καλα, φυσικα δε μετραω θερμιδες διοτι τρωω απιστευτες ποσοτητες ακομη για τα δεδομενα διαιτας

χθες ομως εκανα σημαντικη κ τελειωτικη κουβεντα με τον ανδρα μου κ καταλαβα 2-3 πραγματα για μενα περισσοτερα,
βρηκα γιατι τρωω κ εχω σκοπο να το εξαλειψω.

θα μου πεις γιατι εφαγα σημερα τοτε αφου το βρηκα, 
εμ αλλο βρηκα τι φταιει αλλο βρηκα τη λυση.
οπως κ ναχει σημερα με δεδομενο οτι ειμαστε στο ποδι απτις 6 κ οτι ειχαμε το χειρουργειο εχω παει πολυ καλα,
ναι ετρωγα γλυκα τοστ κτλ αλλα καθολου δε με καιει,
μπορει να με περασαν στο μητερα για εγγυο αλλα κ παλι δε με καιει,
νιωθω απιστευτη ανακουφιση,
καναμε χθες την πιο επικοδομητικη κουβεντα μας,
νομιζω τελικα αν υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που ξερει καποιες πλευρες μου καλυτερα κ απο μενα την ιδια ειναι αυτος που παντρευτηκα,
αρα εκανα σωστη επιλογη!

κ εντος θεματος τωρα:
τελευταιο γευμα 6μιση, νηστεια μεχρι αυριο το πρωι, οση εχω διαθεση οση βγει (σιγουρα 15ωρη)
απο αυριο αρχιζω σωστη διατροφη, μετρημα θερμιδων, περπατημα κ μολις γυρισω σπιτι μου ελλειπτικο.
στοχος σε 2 εβδομαδες να επιστρεψω αθηνα για ψωνια ρουχων οχι σαν εγγυος στον 6ο μηνα~
 :Big Grin:

----------


## forty

ετσι ειναι οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι μας ξερουν καλα και μπορουν οταν θελουν να μας βοηθησουν,βεβαια και εμεις μας ξερουμε αλλα θελουμε πολλα πραγματα που μας πονανε να τα θαψουμε βαθια μεσα μας και να μην μας ξερουμε αλλα ελα που αυτα βγαινουν και μας ταλαιπωρουν :yes: 

τη δικια μου διαταραχη στην εχω ξαναγραψει,μπορει να μην τρωω ανεξελεκτα αλλα σε στιγμες αγχους η βαρεμαρας η πρωτη σκεψη μου ειναι το φαγητο και αρχιζω να τσιμπολογαω και απο προχθες εχω αρχισει κατι ασκησεις που βρηκα σε ενα λινκ που ποσταρε ενα μελος του φορουμ σε αλλο θεμα. http://www.cci.health.wa.gov.au/reso...cfm?Info_ID=48
ειναι αυτες
http://www.cci.health.wa.gov.au/docs...d%20Eating.pdf
δεν ξερω αν ειναι αρχη και το εχω παρει ζεστα αλλα εχουν αρχισει να με βοηθανε.χθες για βραδυνο εφαγα ενα γλυκο που μου εφεραν,το μυρισα πρωτα,το παρατηρησα,το εφαγα αργα αργα με το μυαλο μου στο γλυκο και οχι να τρεχει αλλου και μετα δεν εφαγα τιποτα αλλο.τις στιγμες που ειχα βαρεμαρα διαβασα ενα βιβλιο και εκανα και μια συζητηση με τον εαυτο μου για το τι θα μου προσφερει το φαγητο εκεινη τη στιγμη,ελπιζω να το κανω καθημερινα μεχρι πια να φτασω στο σημειο να μην πηγαινει το μυαλο μου στο φαγητο αλλες ωρες εκτος απο αυτες που θα πειναω πραγματικα.
δες τα λινκ μπορει να σου αρεσει και εσενα και να σε βοηθησει :yes:

----------


## badgirl11

ναι ειναι υπουλη η κατασταση που βιωνεις εσυ, δεν ξερω τι προτιμω τελικα, ισως να μην ειχα καμμια διαταραχη :P
παω να δω τα λινκ θενξξξξξξ

αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 9!
θα ειμαι καλοφαγωμενη αυτη τη φορα κ αρχιζω σωστες νηστειες.
το βραδυ σαλατα, αυγο βραστο, ψωμι ολικης κ θα δω τι αλλο.

χθες εφαγα 2 το βραδυ παγωτο, ακυρη η νηστεια, ομως ελπιζω πλεον οτι με τοσο παγωτο στο ψυγειο, τοσες κρεμουλες κ ολα τα σχετικα καμμια αισθηση δε θα μου κανουν. εφαγα κ πολλα οποτε...

----------


## forty

και εγω αυτο θα προτιμουσα να μην ειχα καμμια διαταχη,αντε να δουμε με αυτες τις ασκησεις θα τα καταφερουμε?Πρωτη φορα κανω κατι τετοιο σαν αυτες τις ασκησεις γιατι τελευταια καταλαβα οτι ακομα και αν δεν εχεις βουλιμια η ανορεξια μονο και μονο οταν το μυαλο σου παει στο φαγητο οταν εχεις αγχος ειναι διατροφικη διαταραχη.
Παντως αυτες τις μερες που ακολουθω τις ασκησεις εχω φαει πολυ λιγοτερο,το καταλαβαινω γιατι γουργουραει το στομαχι μου πριν φαω το επομενο γευμα και οταν επιλεγω να φαω με το να ασχολουμαι πρωτα να το μυρισω,να το περιγραψω και να φαω σιγα σιγα τις μπουκιες με το μυαλο μου σε αυτο που τρωω,τελικα τρωω πολυ λιγοτερο.
Χθες το απογευμα εφαγα ενα γιουρτι και ενα φρουτο και το βραδυ που βγηκα εξω για καφε ειχα παρει μαζι μου μια μικρη σπιτικη μπαρα και εφαγα μονο αυτο και οταν γυρισα στο σπιτι αισθανομουν χορτατη.Προς το παρον δουλευει καλα το συστημα :bouncing:

----------


## badgirl11

σωστα, καλο που σε βοηθησαν φαινονται περικτικα κ αντικειμενικα κειμενα!
δεν ειμαι σε φαση αναγνωσης δυστηχως αν κ καλο ειναι ο,τι διαβαζουμε.

τελευταιο γευμα 7μιση
αν πεινασω θα φαω μετα, δε θα ζοριστω. ελπιζω να μην.
προς το παρον νιωθω πολυ χορτατη.

----------


## badgirl11

χθες εφαγα μετα αλλα πολυ,
αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 7 καθοτι χορτατη φουλ
αν πεινασω μετα κ παλι θα φαω αλλα προσπαθεια για λιγοτερο κ μαζεμενα.
στοχος να κλεισει το στομαχι καπως κ να φερω τα βραδυνα γευματα γυρω στις 9 κ οχι μετα τα μεσανυχτα...

ΥΓ τελευταιο γευμα 8 τελικα

----------


## badgirl11

φορτυ κ ναταλια σας απανταω και εδω, αρχιζω, δεν ξερω ποιες ωρες θα κανω νηστεια, σιγουρα βραδυνες εννοειται για μενα.
αναλογα με το εγερτηριο παντα γιατι με την ιωση κοιμαμαι πολυ αργα κ ξυπναω μεσημερι  :Frown:

----------


## badgirl11

Καλημερες καλη νεα αρχη!
αρχιζω με 15ωρη σημερα, μολις ξυπνησα λογω ιωσης δε δουλευω, επειδη θα βαλω γαλα στον καφε θα μετρησω τις ωρες απο τωρα.
Θα φαω ο,τι φαω 12:30-21:30 κ μετα 15ωρη νηστεια.
Οταν περασει η αρρωστια θα δω πως θα φτιαξω τα ωραρια φαγητου, αλλα με κοβω 14 ωρες το ελαχιστο, 15 το πολυ,
η 16αρα μου δουλευε πολυ καλα αλλα επρεπε να τρεφομαι κ πολυ σωστα ωστε να δουλεψει κ δεν το εχω τωρα.

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα μεσανυχτα, παω για 15ωρη χωνεψη :spin:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> τελευταιο γευμα μεσανυχτα, παω για 15ωρη χωνεψη :spin:


εχουν περασει μονο 2 ωρες κ νιωθω υπεροχα που επιτελους κανω κ παλι κατι για μενα,
κατι παραπανω απο πριν αν κ ιδιο με παλια!
προτιμω την πεπατημενη! αρκετα εξερευνησα!

επισης αρχισα κ πινω νερο, ποσο καιρο ειχα να ρουφηξω με τετοια λαχταρα νερο? κ μονο στην ιδεα οτι αποτοξινωνομαι το ζηταω!

----------


## Ciciliana

badgirl, περαστικουλια........

να σε ρωτησω, αν πχ κανεις νηστεία και το τελευταίο γευμα είναι 6 το απογ.
μετά το βράδυ απαγορευεται να πιούμε ενα ποτακι?:grin: 
μαλλον δε κανει...ε...

προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το μυστικό της if, πως δουλεύει...οργανικά τι νιώθεις

----------


## badgirl11

σευχαριστω!  :Smile: 
αρχικα δεν νιωθεις τιποτε, δεν κανεις τιποτε, απλα το ραβεις καποιες ωρες κ δεν μπουκωνεσαι με τροφη διαρκως.
μετα βλεπεις πως λειτουργει πανω σου κ αν βοηθουν οι ωρες που εχεις επιλεξει να τρως.
δεν εχει νοημα να πιεις ποτο την μια μερα που κανεις την νηστεια, υπαρχουν αλλες 6 ημερες, διαβασε το πρωτο ποστ,
επιλεγεις εσυ ποτε θα την κανεις,
απλα εμενα με βοηθα στο θεμα ποσοτητα φαγητου κ την εφαρμοζα καθημερινα.
Δηλαδη ελεγα οκ ο,τι εφαγες εφαγες, αυριο παλι. τοσο απλα.

----------


## Ciciliana

α... το διάβασα στην αρχή το τοπικ, απλά νόμιζα πως το κάνουμε κάθε μέρα...
ίσως βοηθάει να μη σκεφτόμαστε συνέχεια το φαγητό..

----------


## badgirl11

οποτε θες το κανεις, δεν ειναι διαιτα, απλα περιοριζεις χρονικα τα γευματα της ημερας, δηλαδη τρως τα ιδια μεσα σε πιο περιορισμενες ωρες.
Καποια στιγμη βλεπεις οτι για να περιοριστεις χρονικα πρεπει να εισαι κ πιο ποιοτικη,
δηλαδη οταν ξερεις οτι θα φας ο,τι φας μεχρι τις 9 θα φροντισεις να ειναι ενα σωστο γευμα να ικανοποιησει το στομαχι σου.
ενω αν τρως ολη νυχτα χτυπας μια σοκολατα στις 9 κ μετα τρως κ το βραδυνο σου τα μεσανυχτα :P
(τυχαιο παραδειγμα δεν αναφερομαι σεμενα χεχε)

Παιζει ρολο πως θα σου κατσει, σε οποια περιπτωση δεις οτι σε οδηγει σε υπερφαγια την κοβεις αμεσως.
δεν ειναι διαιτα, δεν ειναι οδηγος διατροφης, αν δεν βρεις πως κ ποτε σου ταιριαζει να τη κανεις μην τη κανεις, απλα δε σου παει.

εμενα εξαρχης μου εκατσε κ ηταν το μονο που με κρατησε αλλα το αφησα...
καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε, γυρισα!

----------


## Ciciliana

ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται :yes:
θα σκεφτώ να το κάνω μια μέρα..
θα είναι εύκολο όταν θα αρχίσω σχολή...thnx badgirl....

απλά πιστευω οτι θα με βοηθούσε στα υπερφαγηκά... αυτές τις μερες που κάθομαι.

----------


## badgirl11

φαε κανονικα ολη μερα κ το βραδυ οταν νιωσεις οτι εκανες το τελευταιο σου γευμα κ εισαι οκ απλα πες δεν τρωω αλλο για 15 ωρες.
καθε φορα προσπαθησε να τρως πιο σωστα ωστε να μη πεινας.
δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να πεινας εκτος ισως απο τις πρωτες μερες, που ουτε τοτε δεν το ειχα εγω προσωπικα.
Νομιζω η φορτυ πεινουσε...

----------


## forty

θα αρχισω και εγω ξανα γιατι τα μεσημερια εχω κατι απιστευτες λιγουρες και για αρχη θα το παω 7-10 (τωρα τρωω 9-9)

----------


## natallia

ήρθα και απο εδω..............
λοιπον ναι τελειωσε η μετακομιση, εχω εγκατασταθει στο νεο σπιτι και σχετικα με μωρο ...... ε..... εχουμε αρχισει οχι ακριβως τις προσπαθειες αλλα πλεον κανουμε ερωτα ελευθερα, αλλα εχω αρχισει να υποπτευομαι πως πρεπει να στοχευσουμε λιγο γιατι το μπεμπε δεν ερχεται στα κουτουρου...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fuxia

διάβασα στις αρχές του τοπικ ότι είναι καλύτερη η 14ωρη στις γυναίκες, δεν ξέρω αν σχολιάστηκε στο υπόλοιπο θέμα ξανα αλλά τον λόγο τον γράφει ο Martin Berkhan σε μια συνέντευξη του:

I?ll also mention that I?ve revamped the diet guidelines I use for my female clients. For example, the fasted phase is now 14 hours by default, not 16 hours which is the case for men. This has brought about much greater diet compliance and less negative symptoms among women. The rationale for changing the guidlines makes a lot of sense based on the amount of feedback I?ve been getting, as well as my research on the topic. It turns out that women has lower plasma glucose concentrations than men after the same time spent fasting. In practical terms, this means that women in general are more likely to get moody and hungry if they go too long without feeding, while men can go longer without experiencing any negative effects, and this is exactly what I?ve been seeing. Men can do 16 hours quite easily, not so with women; for them, 14 hours is the sweet spot.

Οι γυναίκες χρειάζονται 14ωρη νηστεία ενώ οι άντρες 16ωρη για να έχουν τα ίδια (χαμηλά) επίπεδα γλυκόζης στο αίμα. 

Για πρώτη φορά είμαστε πιο τυχερές σε θέμα δίαιτας :Cool:

----------


## badgirl11

καλως τις κοπελες!
forty πως εισαι? 
ναταλακι εχεις δικιο, απτην αλλη καλυτερα ετσι, να ειναι επιλογη κ να υπαρχει προσμονη!
fuxia οντως το ειχα διαβασει εξου κ κρατω 14ωρη συνηθως αλλα σεμενα δουλευαν καλυτερα οι 15 ή 16 ωρες (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ομως)

ειπα να ζυγιστω μετα την 15ωρη νηστεια κ το πρωινο γευμα (δεν ηταν βαρυ, μπισκοτα με γαλα + καφε)
& μαντεψτε!!!
ειμαι 92.3 ετσι απλα!!!
δηλ. -800 γρ.!

δεν καταλαβα πως περασαν οι ωρες νηστειας καθοτι κοιμομουν μεχρι πριν λιγο!
ξυπνησα κ ειδα οτι ειχα ακομη μια ωρα για να βγει 15ωρη αλλα αναζητουσα γαλα κ το ηπια, οποτε ειμαι στις 14,5 ωρες.
νομιζω για πρωτη μερα πηγα πολυ καλα!

περιττο να σας πω ποσο τελεια νιωθω,
το ντουλαπι με τα γλυκα/γαριδακια/σοκολατες γεμισε απο τον ανδρα μου ενω κοιμομουν,
η διαταγη ηταν "θες να φας 1 σοκολατα? παρε 5 να εχω κ εγω" κ αυτο εκανε.
στο εξης θα εχουμε τα παντα στο σπιτι σε αφθονια κ δεν θα περιμενω ποτε θα μηδενισω τον εαυτο μου τις βραδυνες ωρες χαλοντας την οποια διαιτα κ τρωγοντας ολα οσα κρατιομουν να μη φαω ολη μερα.
Αχ ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη :yes: επιτελους η lacta με απειλει λιγοτερο :flaming:

----------


## Ciciliana

καλησπέρα κορίτσια  :Smile: 

μόλις έφαγα το τελευταίο μου γεύμα (το δοκιμάζω 1η φορά)... η αλήθεια είναι οτι δε μετρησα ώρες. ξύπνησα και αργά...

Όχι πως κάνω σούπερ διατροφή, απλά έχω θέμα με τα υπερφαγηκά τελευταία. και λέω καλύτερα να τρώω αυτά που θέλω περιορίζοντας τις θερμίδες, παρά να τρώω μέχρι το μεσημέρι σωστά και μετά τα τρώω τα πάντα!!!

μου είναι προτιμότερο να φάω μια μερίδα απο φαγητό κανονικό και διάφορα σνάκ μεσα σε λίγες ώρες και να΄χωρτάσω, παρά να φάω ώς τις 16.00 σωστά υγειηνά και να πιεστώ και το βράδυ να πέσω σε γλυκά και ένα σωρό βλακείες βούτυρα και ποσότητες..
Νομίζω με καταλαβαίνεται:starhit: (δε κόβοντε όλα με τη μία).
Έχω παρατηρήσει οτι πολύ κακό μου κάνει όταν ΄τρώω πολύ το βράδυ, και αυτό με την if, είναι ενα καλό οτι γλιτώνω το βραδυνό (τουλάχιστον για κάποιες μέρες της βδομαδας)

----------


## badgirl11

τσιτσι τι παραθυρο επελεξες? μου φαινεται εφαγες πολυ νωρις το τελευταιο σου γευμα?!
εξαρταται τι νηστεια διαλεξες.
τελευταιο μου γευμα 21:30, παω να γραψω κ τι εφαγα :yes:

----------


## Ciciliana

ω ναι!! είχα φάει χθές το βράδυ στις 11, και σήμερα έφαγα στις 2μιση το μεσημέρι, απλά τα έφαγα μαζεμένα και είπα μετά τέλος.
(νομίζω είναι 15 ώρες νηστεία)
αλλά τωρα το βράδυ πεινούσα πααρα πολύ και με νευριασε και η μαμά (ένα θέμα που είχαμε με ένα ζελέ) και ήθελα ζελέ και δεν είχε ζελέ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Mad: 

και έφαγα 2 γιαούρτια και μέλι και φρυγανιές..(τα έφαγα 10.30 περίπου)
πάλι καλά που δεν΄έκανα υπερφαγηκό..

θα προσπαθήσω και αύριο, αλλά θα φάω το τελευταίο γεύμα πιο αργά, γιατί το σημερινό το έφαγα αρκετά νωρίς και λογικό να πεινάσω... :-/

----------


## badgirl11

αν θες τη γνωμη μου μην τα τρως μαζεμενα, αυτο μονο πεινα θα φερει κ στομαχι χαλια.
απλα τρως τις ωρες που εχει το παραθυρο σου, 9 'η 8 ωρες, κ μετα αν κανεις νηστεια δεν τρως.
αχ κ εχω ζελε κ δεν τα κανω τιποτε, κ τα light μαλιστα. δεν μπορω το χειμωνα ζελε μπρρρ

----------


## Ciciliana

ναι έχεις δίκιο.... τα έφαγα μαζεμενα, αυτό είναι κ το προβλημα μου.

ʼσχετο>> είχε πάρει η μαμά μου άνθος αραβωσίτου, κρέμα καραμελέ και ζελέ αυτό το λαιτ με 9 θερμ. 
και άρχιζα και φωναζα(το μεσημερι) επειδή έχουμε γεμίσει γλυκά, βιτάμ και ένα σωρό.

και προς το παρόν δε μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ και αυτό
μέσα σε 2 βδομ έφαγα το μισό βιτάμ:thumbdown:
και την είπα να τα κρύψει
και μου έκρυψε και το ζελέ!!:grind:
και νευρίασα, και θα φτιάξω αύριο τελικά

----------


## Ciciliana

εμενα μου α΄ρεσει ανεξάρτητα εποχής πάντως, μου αρέσει να κάθομαι και να το έχω στο στόμα μέχρι να το λιώσω..

----------


## badgirl11

θατο δοκιμασω, εγω δεν λιωνω τιποτε, μασαω καταπινω, γιαυτο πρεπει να κυνηγησω το να αποναλαμβανω πραγματικα αυτα που τρωω.
>Ετσι δε θα καταβροχθιζω αλλα θα τρωω λιγοτερο, ελπιζω!

Σημερα - 300 γρ. :Wink:  νιωθω τοσο αναλαφη επιτελους.
κοιμηθηκα παρα πολυ γιατι παλι δε θα παω δουλεια αφου τοκρυωμα δε λεει να φυγει.
Εκανα 18ωρη νηστεια λογω υπνου κ οχι 16 που ηθελα κ τωρα απλα δεν πειναω. ισως κ λογω κρυωματος τι να πω.

----------


## badgirl11

αποψε τελευταιο γευμα μεχρι τις 22:00,
αναλογα τι ωρα θα κρατησω 14ωρη 'η 15ωρη, μολις ληξει ενα καλο πρωινο γιατι ειναι ημερα με βαρη.
μακαρι να ειμαι καλα κ θα κανω κ αεροβια σπιτι να εκτοπισω το τσιγαρο!

----------


## badgirl11

τελικα τελευταιο γευμα 11 κ προλαβαινω μονο 13 ωρη νηστεια για να παρω ενα καλο πρωινο προ γυμναστικης

----------


## Ciciliana

Εγώ σήμερα πάλι το χάλασα το βράδυ...
έφαγα 2 κομμάτια μεγάλα πίτσα...:thumbdown:
....σκατά...
κ πάλι τσάι...
απογοητευτηκα, ακόμη κ όταν έτρωγα τη πίτσα, ένιωθα μια αηδία (όχι για το φαγητό για μενα) αλλά εγω συνέχιζα να τρωω.. (τι να πω!)

το τελευταίο το έφαγα 10 παρά (πάλι καλά)

----------


## badgirl11

ενταξει μια χαρα, κ γω απογοητευτηκα καθοτι ππολυ ελευθερια μου εδωσα να τρωω ο,τι θελω κ την καταχραστηκα.
δηλαδη μου εφτιαξε ψωμακια με το ψαρι πανω,
κ τον εβαλα κ μου εκανε κ αλλα...
παντως τον "κανονα απολαμβανω καθε μπουκια" τον εφηρμοσα:smilegrin:
μετα ειχα τυψεις. αλλα κ αυτες τις απεβαλα. αυριο καλυτερα.
βασικα νιωθω οτι ειναι αδειο το ψυγειο χωρις σαλατικα κ γιαυτο εχω τυψεις.

σχετικα με τη νηστεια δεν τσαντιστηκα γιατι εκανα ομορφα πραγματα κ εφαγα αργα, κ παλι καλα που λες κ συ που εφαγα ως τις 11...
να σε ρωτησω κανεις μονο ενα γευμα? κυριο εννοω.
μεσα σε ποσες ωρες τρως? βγαινουν 8-9?

----------


## Ciciliana

αυτές τις μέρες ξυπνούσα μετά τις 14.00 :bigsmile:οπότε ξεκινούσα με κάτι ελαφρύ πχ φρούτο ή δημητριακά και μετά απο λίγη ωρα (καμια ώρα περίπου) έτρωγα ότι είχαμε μεσημεριανό. Οπότε αυτές τις μέρες(1 βδομ περίπου΄) τρώω μέσα σε 9 περίπου ώρες.. το πολύ 10.

΄Θα ήθελα να μη τρώω γεύμα κανονικό το βράδυ:grin:, αν και με τα υπερφαγηκά μου το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές το χειμώνα που πέρασε..

Πιστευω την άλλη Δευτέρα που ξαναρχίζω και σχολή θα μπορέσω να μειώσω λίγο τη ποσότητα του βραδινού. Θα ήθελα επίσης να ξεκινάω πιο νωρίς το πρωινό γιατί θα ξυπνάω νωρίς και να τελειώνει νωρίς και το βραδινό.. (πολλά θέλω...)
Με το βραδυ έχω πρόβλημα... γιατί σκέφτομαι οτι θα μείνω μέσα στο σπίτι και τρώω..

----------


## badgirl11

μπορεις να τρως κανονικα γευματα, να μη μειωσεις το βραδυνο κ πεινας,
δεν πρεπει να πεινας.
απλα κανε τα μεσα στις ωρες που θα ορισεις με βαση τις υποχρεωσεις σου κ μετα πες "οκ εφαγα σωστα, τελειωσαν οι ωρες του φαγητου, ααυριο παλι"
εννοειται αμα δε σε βοηθησει το κοβεις με τη μια!
αλλα για να σε βοηθησει πρεπει να εισαι χορτατη, δηλαδη μη φας τελευταιο γευμα ζελε...δεν ειναι καν ενδιαμεσο αυτο...δεν ξερω αν με πιανεις.
κ γω ο,τι μαγειρευω θα τρωω απο αυριο, κ ο,τι παιρνουμε απο μαμα-πεθερα.
δεν μπορω αλλο περιορισμο, απλα αν φαω πχ παστιτσιο (το πιθανο για αυριο) το βραδυνο δε θαναι παλι παστιτσιο...
ενω αν κανω κοτοπουλο με ρυζι μπορω να φαω κοτοπουλο με σαλατα.
Θα χαλαρωσω λιγο ακομη αφου πεφτουν κ τα κιλα κ μετα θα μετρω θερμιδες, δεν μμπορω τοση χαλαροτητα :crazy:

----------


## Ciciliana

ναι κατάλαβα... ΄κάνω τη κλασσική βλακεία, οτι δε θέλω να φαω κατι βαρύ το βράδυ και καταλήγω να τρώω κάτι πολύ ελαφρύ και μετά με πιάνει κάτι και τρώω και κάτι άλλο και γίνεται ακόμη πιο βαρύ απ'οτι περίμενα... :Wink: 
Καλά το άλλο άσχημο που κάνω τωρα εδω και μέρες είναι να μη γυμνάζομαι 
έχω βάλει στόχο αύριο να παω στο διάδρομο ότι και αν γίνει!!
μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα εδω μέσα στο σπίτι όλοι τους...(δε θελω να μου μιλάει κανεις τους) και είμαι και αναγκαστικά αυτες τις μερες μεσα και είναι λίγο αρνητικά (έτσι τα βλεπω βεβαια).

παστίτσιο είπες ε...:crazy:

----------


## badgirl11

ναι αυτο ακριβως εννοω κ παθαινω συχνα...

γιατι αναγκαστικα? παρε τους δρομους κ περπατα...
ασε μου την εχει βαρεσει σε καταλαβαινω, αλλα εγω προφασιζομαι το κρυωμα κ μπαστακωθηκα σπιτι. να δω πως θα βγαλω την προπονηση αυριο με τοσο τσιγαρο κ καθισιο. σκουριασα.

σχετικα με φαγητο, μακαρονια με κιμα η μανα τις προηγουμενες μερες κ παστιτσιο η πεθερα χθες,
δεν το φαγαμε ακομα ε κ δεν μαγειρευω αυριο...θα χαλασει.
απορω παντως, παλια θα το ειχα εξαφανισει μη παει χαμενο  :Big Grin: 
τερμα πρεπει ναρχισω να μαγειρευω τωρα που προλαβαιω ακομη, μεθαυριο λαδερο κ τεταρτη οσπριο.
ψαρι βαρεθηκα να τρωω πριν αρρωστησω...

----------


## Ciciliana

χεχε... τόσο ψάρι πια.. εντάξει πήρες τις βηταμίνες  :Smile: 
μου αρέσουν τα όσπρια αρκετά!

τωρα με το περπάτημα είναι δύσκολο να περπατήσω εδω στη γειτονιά γιατί δεν έχω παρέα...φίλες και τέτοια δεν έχω εδω. 

Σκέφτηκα μόνο ένα πράγμα (όταν ξαναρχισω σχολη) να πηγαίνω για περπάτημα σε ένα πάρκο (που παει η μαμα μου για τρέξιμο) απλά όμι με τη μαμα γιατί τελειώνει πιο γρήγορα και δε μπορώ να νιώθω σα σκυλάκι...
Γιατί με τον διάδρομο που έχουμε με πιάνει κατάθλιψη και κλεισούρα, θελω να βγώ να αναπνεύσω..
Δε λέω ωραία να εχεις τις αναίσεις σου (και ευχασρισ΄τω τους γονείς μου για αυτό) αλλά όλα να γίνουν σε 4 ΄τόιχους? ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να βγαίνει και λίγο έξω..

μιλάω πολύ σήμερα ε:yes:

----------


## badgirl11

κακες παρεες ειδες? εμ εγω λιγο μιλω? κλεισμενη 2 βδομαδες σπιτι! πρωτα αρρωστησε ο ανδρας μου κ μετα εγω...κλαφτα.

πολυ καλο αυτο με το παρκο...τωρα θανοιξει κ ο καιρος κ θα την καταβρεις...
μπορεις να περπατας κ μονη, ειναι ομορφα, σκεφτεσαι τα ιδια με το προηγουμενο βραδυ κ δεν φαινονται τοσο απειλητικα...
try it  :Wink:

----------


## Ciciliana

ναι πηγαίνει χρόνια εκεί η μαμά μου και πήγαινα κ γω μια περίοδο, αλλά δε θελω να παω τωρα πάλι μαζί της γιατί τρέχει και δε θέλω να τρεχω τωρα..
Αν και θα πάω μέρα γιατί το βράδυ θα έχει ματάκηδες, ζευγαράκια, είναι κ σε απόμερο μέρος, θα με περάσουν για τρελη:duh:
πολύ κράτησε η αρρώστια !! τι ήταν ίωση? κυκλοφορεί ίωση?και δε το'ξερα...

----------


## badgirl11

εδω ολος ο κοσμος αρρωστος ηταν, εμεις ειχαμε μεινει. ξαφνικα κολλησαν τανηψια μου κ ενας συναδελφος κ γιναμε ντομινο...
παλι καλα που εκανα μονο 1 ημερα πυρετο εγω...ο δικος μου 5 μερες τεζα,
φοβομασταν κ για γριππη χοιρων (αλλα επειδη εγω ειμαι η γουρουνα μας εφυγαν οι υποψιες :roll :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχαχα ε οχι κ με ζευγαρακια, ζευγαρωσε κ βγαλτον για περπατημα ναι!

----------


## Ciciliana

χαχα....καλέ δεν είσαι γουρούνα...ντροπή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
εγω αρρωσταίνω πολύ σπάνια πάντως!!

α.. αν ήταν εδώ ο φίλος μου δε θα είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα, θα έβγαινα μαζί του, αλλά δεν είναι εδώ και δεν έχω παρέα..

Φαντάζεσαι να βγώ με τον φακό το βράδυ για περπάτημα:lol:

----------


## badgirl11

ειμαι αλλα το πολεμαω, αλλιως θαμουν goodgirl xexe
με το φακο! θα σε μπαγλαρωσουν κ οι μπατσοι χαχαχχα νααεχεις ταυτοτητα μαζι! κ μη φορας αθλητικο με περιεργο χρωμα!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

χαχ.. οκ. θα βγώ με μπαλαρίνες , μία καμπαρντίνα και απο μέσα τίποτα, και τότε θα πω οτι έψαχνα τη ταυτότητά μου:P

----------


## badgirl11

xaxaxax OK παω πασο :P σε χαιρετω σιγα σιγα, αντε κ συ νωρις για υπνο (νωρις?!?!?) γιατι εχουμε αγωνα αυριο!
μαρεσει που τα λεμε σε 2 τοπικ, με νσταξε το περα δωθε:roll:

----------


## Ciciliana

χα... και μενα με ζάλισε:P
¨Αντε θα σε καληνυχτίσω απο τώρα..
πηγε 3μιση και ούτε που το κατάλαβα..
νόμιζα ήταν 2μιση:shocked2:

----------


## badgirl11

βρε μανια να μπερδευετε την ωρα με τον ανδρα μου,

16ωρη νηστεια τελικα καθοτι παλι χαλι καιρος κ δεν βγηκα για γυμναστικη, θα ξανατουμπαρω.
μονο που μπερδευτηκα κ εβαλα λιγο γαλα στον καφε αλλα δεν πεινω να φαω κατι αλλο.
Θαρχισω τα γευματα με το μεσημεριανο (αφου ξυπνησα αργα) κ θα κανω κ αεροβια σημερα. Επισης θα παω δουλεια ναρχισω να βγαινω κ εξω να δω πως θα αανταποκριθω στη νηστεια.
τελευταιο γευμα 11!

----------


## badgirl11

δεν εκανα αεροβια, περπατησα ομως εξω κ ενιωσα τελεια μετα απο μερες κλεισουρας!
τελευταιο γευμα καπου 10 και. οχι νηστεια αποψε, ειμαι πολυ πρωινη αυριο κ θα φυγω φαγωμενη να αλλαζω σιγα σιγα διατροφη!

----------


## natallia

σημερα εκανα αεροβια μετα απο 24ωρο fasting και πραγματικα ειχα πολυ δυναμη, 45 λεπτα περπατημα στο διαδρομο τα 15 πρωτα εναλλαγες καθε λεπτο στη ταχυτητα απο 7.9 klm για 20 δευτερα και μετα για τα υπολοιπα 40 στο 6klm. και την υπολοιπη μιση ωρα στο 6.5. 
μετα εφαγα κοτοπουλο ψητο με μπροκολο, 1 κομματι τυροψωμο 
και για βραδυ ποπ κορν δυστυχως με βουτυρο :no: και κοκα ζερο 
εχω ενα ελαφρυ εως βαρυ φουσκωμα στη κοιλια και δε ξερω γιατι ...... βλεπουμε πως θα εξελιχθει

----------


## badgirl11

ει κριμα γαμωτο κ ηταν τοσο ωραια η γυμναστικη σου...
τωρα με ενεπνευσες, θα κανω νηστεια κ θα κανω κ ελλειπτικο αναμεσα στις δουλειες το πρωι.
αρκει να μη με καλεσουν απτη δουλεια...
θα κρατησω 14ωρη λοιπον.

----------


## Ciciliana

24ωρο fasting :Embarrassment: 
μήπως είναι πολύ... λέω γω τώρα :-/
μέχρι 19ωρο δεν έίναι?

----------


## badgirl11

ναι κι γω αυτο σκεφτηκα, μηπως λεγεται ετσι κ δεν ειναι οεο?εχω την εντυπωση οτι εννοει την επομενη μερα οπως παντα κ μπερδευτηκε το ναταλακι.
(εγω θεωρω πολυ κ το 19ωρο βασικα τσιτσι)

----------


## Ciciliana

ναι πολύ είναι και το 19, και το βρίσκω λίγο ρυψοκίνδυνο γιατί πχ εγω αν κάνω 19ωρη μετά θα πρέπει να α φάω σε΄λίγες ώρες και έτσι αυξάνοντε οι πιθανότητες υπερφαγηκού..
σκέφτομαι ώχ να προλάβω να φαω και τρωω με μανία... δίχως να καταλαβαίνω τι τρώω απλά για να φαω///
και πάει λέγοντας..

Αλλά ναταλία κρατήθηκες μπράβο! 
εγω όταν μια μερα δε φαω καθόλου μετά για καμια βδομάδα θα τρώω το λιγότερο στη συντήρηση... για να μη πω παραπανω...
κόλλάει το μυαλο μου απο τη πιεση λογικα

----------


## badgirl11

μα δεν κανεις καθε μερα νηστεια κατα πρωτον, κ κατα δευτερον ειναι καθαρα πως δουλευει στον καθενα κ σε καθε φαση.
να σκεφτεις εγω πριν λιγο καιρο δε μπορουσα καν να διανοηθω οτι δε θα τρωω μεχρι τις 3 το βραδυ που κοιμαμαι...

----------


## natallia

οχι εγω κανω 24ωρα με εχουνε βολεψει αλλα δεν ειναι για ολους!!!
τη γυμναστκη την εκανα στο καπακι μετα απο το 24ωρο για την ακριβεια την 23ωρα
τωρα το πριξιμο μαλλον ειναι επειδη εχω να επισκεφτω τη τουαλετα απο το σαββατο:sniffle:

----------


## badgirl11

στο πρωτο μηνυμα τουλαχιστο της φορτυ δεν εχει κατι για 24ωρη,
θα μου πεις εχει την 14ωρη που βολευτηκα εγω?
βεβαια την ειχα δει σε μπιντιμπιλντιγκ σαιτ την 14ωρη οτι ειναι προτιμοτερη για γυναικες αλλα οχι συγκεκριμενα πραγματα.
παιδια ευτυχως που κανω νηστεια ειδαλως τωρα θα ετρωγα κ την υπολοιπη πιτσα...

----------


## Ciciliana

τωρα έχω μια απορία..
η if ναι λογικό δε γίνεται καθε μέρα, σκέφτομαι όμως αυτό στο οποίο μας βοηθάει είναι να ξεπρηστούμε? να ξεμπλοκάρει ο οργανισμός? 
ακόμη δεν το έχω ψιλοκαταλάβει... πιο πολύ μου έκατσε σαν ιδέα για να κρατιεμαι τα βράδια..

----------


## natallia

α και κατι αλλο εγω κανω 24ωρα γιατι δεν εχω κανει ποτε υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο, απλα ετρωγα παραπανω απο οσο εκαιγα χωρις ομως να εχω ιστορικο γενικα υπερφαγικων. θελει προσοχη το fasting να καποιες τις οδηγει σε υπερφαγικα καλυτερα να μη το συνεχισει!!

----------


## badgirl11

κρατησα 16 ωρες μετα το βραδυνο κ 15 μετα την μπυρα λαιτ, (ειχα ξεχαστει κι επινα εγω, μετα μπηκα στο τρυπακι να φαω 1 το βραδυ αφου ειχα χαλασει τη νηστεια αλλα δεν το εκανα ευτυχως!)
ολα καλα, γλιτωσε κ το γλυκο κουταλιου κ το γαλακτομπουρικο κ η πιτσα χεχε

----------


## badgirl11

βρε κοριτσια τι πραγμα κι αυτο να μη πειναω μετα τη νηστεια, δεν εχω διαθεση ναρχισω να τρωω κι αμα φαω μετα θελω κι αλλο  :Embarrassment:  forty σου θυμιζω κατι??:spin:

----------


## forty

ΝΑΙ! :Big Grin:  εγω ειπα οτι θα ξεκινησω αλλα ακομα δεν τα καταφερα,περναω μερες με λιγουρες και πεινες ολη την ωρα,πρεπει να συμαζευτω οπωσδηποτε!

----------


## badgirl11

λαλαλαλα σε εχω φαει...λαχανο!
θυμασαι οταν ειχες πρωτοαρχισει που μετα αρχισα κι γω κ εχανα σφαιρα?
απλα eat my dust baby χαχαχαχ
πολυ χαιρομαι που θα ξαναρχισεις, ελπιζω να μη σε φοβιζει το συννεφο σκονης που θα αντικριζεις στα πρωτα...χμ χιλιομετρα!!!
αρχισε γρηγορα γι ανα μην απομακρυνθω πολυ χαχαχαχ φιλια πολλα!:thumbup:

----------


## anthi1992

εγω δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει και τετοια μεθοδος αδυνατισματος....παλιοτερα οταν βαριομουν ελεεινα στην καθημερινοτητα μου, σε σημειο που να βαριεμαι να φαω πρωινο, ετρωγα το πρωινο μου κατα της 12 και μετα επειδη δεν ειχα τι να κανω μεχρι το βραδυ ελεγα ασ φαω στισ 8 το βραδυνο μου...που ηταν γαλα με δημητριακα....και παιδια οντωσ δουλευει.....εχανα και το εβλεπα στα ρουχα μου και στην ζυγαρια μου.....να κανω μια ερωτηση??ποση ωρα πρεπει να διαρκει το πρωινο μεχρι το βραδυνο???4 ωρεσ ?5?

----------


## badgirl11

Ναι το ιδιο κ εγω...δεν το ηξερα αλλα τυχαια το εκανα σαν φοιτητρια...
Συνηθως 8-9 ωρες διαρκουυν τα γευματα (αν φας μεσα σε 8 ωρες κανεις 16ωρη IF αν φας σε 9 κανεις 15ωρη).

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 9μιση κ θα κρατησω 16ωρη ΙΦ γιατι θελω να φαω 2 ωρες μετα την αεροβια.
το πρωι εχω personal κ θα ζητησω μονο αεροβια που την εχω παρατησει με την ιωση...

----------


## anthi1992

badgirl μεχρι ποση ιφ μπορουμε να κανουμε??ενδιαφερον παντως μεθοδος......εγω που εχω οισοφαγικη κηλη με βοηθαει πολυ το να γλυτωνω το βραδυνο φαγητο πριν πεσω για υπνο.....

----------


## badgirl11

οποτε θελεις κανεις, 1 το μηνα 'η καθε ημερα.

δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που εχεις κ αν κανει να μενεις νηστικη 15 ωρες. μπορεις να το ψαξεις...

----------


## anthi1992

den prepei na trww arga to vrady kai meta na koimamai katey8eian.....prepei na trww nwris to vrady....den einai kati to sovaro alla an to prosexw twra poy exei emfanistei meta den 8a xeiroterepsei i katastasi.....ti ennoeis 1 to mina??mia fora to mina diladi na kanw if??an nai tote 8a einai anousia i prospa8eia mia meras.....ka8e mera pisteyw einai to kalytero......

----------


## badgirl11

οποτε θελεις κανεις, καμμια προσπαθεια δεν ειναι ανουσια, εσυ θα κρινεις τι σου παει. βρες ποια ωρα σε βολευει απο θεμα δουλειας/ζωης/διασκεδασεις να παιρνεις το τελευταιο γευμα σου κ καντο.
Αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι καλο να ξυπνησεις κ να μη πααρεις πρωινο οπως κανουμε εμεις καποιες φορες. αυτο εννο ωνα κοιταξεις.
γιατι αν πχ ξυπνας 7 το πρωι κ θες να παρεις πρωινο αλλα κ να κανεις IF θα πρεπει να εχεις παρει βραδυνο 15 ωρες πριν...
ολα ειναι θεμα ωραριων σου, βολης σου, αν δεν υπαρχει αλλο προβλημα.
γιαυτο σου λεω κανεις οποτε σε βολευει...
κ γενικα ο,τι σε βολευει να κανεις, αν κανεις κατι εξω απο σενα δε θα το κρατησεις κ θα απογοητευτεις...

----------


## badgirl11

ποση πεινα τραβηξα χθες...επεσα πολυ αργα, καπου 5+, κ ως τοτε μου ειχε κατσει οτι πρεπει να φαω εκτος ελεεγχου κ ψαχνομουν.
ευτυχως που εκανα παλι τη νηστεια...σε λιγο γυμναστικη κ πρωινο.
ενα περιεργο πραγμα το πρωι καθολου δεν πεινω! το βραδυ θελω να τα φαω ΟΛΑ

----------


## Ciciliana

badgirl, μπράβο σου που κρατήθηκες:thumbup:
εγώ κοιμήθηκα νωρίς!!:bigsmile:

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο βρε αστερι! τι ειδα? τι ειδα? τον τελικο του νεξτ τοπ μοντελ! τον ειχα κ κολλησα μεχρι τις 5 το πρωι κ το εβλεπα, καθοτι δε νυσταζα.
Σημερα στο μηχανημα της αεροβιας σκεφτομουν την ευαγγελια κ επαιρνα θαρρος να συνεχισω χαχαχαχχα

Λοιπον νιωθω τελειαααααααααααααααααααα πηγα πρωτη μερα γυμναστικη, η αεροβια βγηκε εξαιρετικα ευκολα παρολη την αποχη μου τοσο καιρο κ το ξαναρχισμα του τσιγαρου!!!
η νηστεια καλα κρατει, τωρα σα να πειναω λιγο, σε 15' κλεινω 15ωρη κ θα φαω βραστο αυγουλακι, γαλοπουλα κ φρυγανια!
Θα κανω κ ενα ροφημα κ θα την κανω ταρατσα!:roll:
ζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 92.2 (προ γυμναστικης κ μετα καφε), νιωθω ομως πολυ αναλαφρη σημερα κ ελπιζω αυριο θα εχει πεσει κι αλλο!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

badgirl11 τι αακριβως κανεις στην αεροβια ? Εγω σκεφτομαι να γραφτω γυμναστηριο αλλα φοβαμαι οτι μονο διαδρομο θα καταφερω να κανω .............:yawn:

----------


## Ciciliana

αχ ναι καλό κίνητρο η Ευαγγελία! μονο που δε θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τη φτάσω στο πρόσωπο:grind: , μα γιατί να μην έχω γαλάζια μάτια...:duh:
εγω να πω την αλήθεια δε κάνω νηστεία, πιο πολύ είναι φοβος μη πέσω με τα μούτρα μετά... θέλω πιο πολύ να τρώω όσο πιο νωρίς το βράδυ γιατί το βράδυ κάνω ζημιές..

----------


## anthi1992

badgirl11 ναι εχεισ απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο που μου εγραψεσ!!!!το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια απο χ8εσ που το διαβασα οτι υπαρχει στα αληθεια και αυτη η μεθοδος..εχ8εσ ξεκινησα αλλα προλαβα μονο το βραδυνο να εφαρμοσω....και ετσι εφαγα στις 8.....σημερα το πρωι εφαγα στισ 12...πριν λιγο δηλαδη....

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> badgirl11 τι αακριβως κανεις στην αεροβια ? Εγω σκεφτομαι να γραφτω γυμναστηριο αλλα φοβαμαι οτι μονο διαδρομο θα καταφερω να κανω .............:yawn:


μου ειπε να κανω 10' διαδρομο κ 20' σε ενα μηχανημα σαν ελλειπτικο κ στεππερ μαζι (που η κινηση ειναι ελευθερη κ την καθοριζεις εσυ)
αλλα επειδη ενιωθα τελεια εκανα 35' στο "δυσκολο" μηχανημα.
Αυτο ανεβαζει παλμους κατευθειαν.
στο τελος εκανα λιγο διαδρομο να ριξω τους παλμους.
σπιτι εχω ζωνη κ μετραω παλμους κ το ελλειπτικο δεν τους ανεβαζει τοσομε τιποτε!
Σιγα σιγα, χωρις φοβο, ακου το σωμα σου κ θα φτασεις να κανεις οσο θες πανω σενα μηχανημα.
Εμενα αν με αφηνε θα ειχα κανει 1 ωρα, αλλα κανω personal και να σου πω δεν χαλαλιζω τα χρηματα να κανω εκει αεροβια. 
Απλα επειδη ξαναρχισα το καπνισμα κ ειχα καιρο να κανω ηθελα να με "σοκαρω" μηπως κ το κοψω αλλα τα πηγα πολυ καλα!
Κ η αποκατασταση παλμων ηταν γρηγορη, αντε να κοψω να με ταιζω δηλητηριο να γινω οπως παλια...
πΩΠΩ ειμαι τοσο ενθουσιασμενη που σε πηρα μονοτερμα!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## badgirl11

cici μου ο,τι σε βολευει, εγω αν πω απλα "θα φας νωρις το βραδυ" δεν το κραταω ποτε. ενω μετρωντας ωρες νηστειας νιωθω οτι ειμαι "σε προγραμμα" (μαζοχισμος ετσι?

anthi εσυ εκανες 16 ωρη παιδι μου, στα βαθυα με τη μια  :Big Grin: 
πως πηγε? πεινασες καθολου το πρωι?
(το βραδυ ειναι συνηθες να λιγουρευομαστε)
τωρα που εφαγες ηθελες να φας ολο το συμπαν? (δεν πρεπει)

Να φανταστειτε τωρα εχω μπροστα μου 1 αυγο, 2 φ. γγαλοπουλα, 2 φρυγανιες
κ τρωω κ σας γραφω...δηλαδη πειναω αλλα κ να μη φαω κ αν καποιος μου παρει το πιατο πριν τελειωσω δε χαλιεμαι, καπως ετσι θεωρω το νορμαλ αισθημα πεινας σε νηστεια...
εσεις τι νιωθετε?

----------


## Ciciliana

ωραίο αυτό bad, άμα δε πεινάς τρώς και χωρταίνεις:thumbup: (δε σκέφτεσαι τι άλλο να φαω πχ)

παντως εγω έφαγα δημητριακά μολις ξύπνησα και 2 δαμασκηνα( και πεινούσα)
τωρα ξεπαγωνω κατι μανητάρια και θα τα βαλω στο φούρνο με λίγες πατάτες και καρότα , μπορεί και μια ντομάτα που έχουμε.
Είμαι και μόνη σπίτι μου (μέχρι το απογ λογικά) :roll:

----------


## badgirl11

αχ ασε σημερα θα κανω φαγητο διαρκειας 2,5 ωρων...κ πρωτη φορα... (εβαλα κ την καθυστερηση λογω πρωταρας χαχαχα )
παω να μαριναρω τις μπριζολες κ μετα στη γαστρα με πατατες. ενδιαμεσα υποτιθεται θα εκανα δουλειες αλλα ειμαι χωμα τωρα που εφαγα κ λογω αυπνιας...κ εχω κ διαβασμα &%#@@&%#&#%^%# :Mad:  
ci vediamo! ({----- αυτα εχω να διαβασω!)γκρρρρρρρ

εγω αν ειχα φαει δημητριακα τωρα θα πεινουσα, ο,τι εχει ζαχαρη πειναω μετα, πεθαινω σου λεω! λαλαλλα παω να στρωθω. Πρεπει να εκμεταλευτω τη μερα. @@ θα κανω χαχαχαχα

----------


## Ciciliana

αχ ωραίο φαγάκι  :Smile: 
καλό διάβασμα..!!!

----------


## badgirl11

σου εγραψα ΥΓ για τα μανιταρια αλλα απαξιουσε να δεχτει το μηνυμα!
φωναζα μανιταρια μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ μμμμμ χαχαχχαχα

----------


## Ciciliana

χαχα.... 
γιατί δε το είδα :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
δε πειράζει!
μου αρέσουν πολύ κ μένα τα μανιτάρια....:starhit:

----------


## badgirl11

κ ελαχιστες θερμιδες!  :Wink:

----------


## Ciciliana

όντως... γι'αυτο έβαλα πατατες.. πως θα χωρτασω!!

----------


## anthi1992

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> cici μου ο,τι σε βολευει, εγω αν πω απλα "θα φας νωρις το βραδυ" δεν το κραταω ποτε. ενω μετρωντας ωρες νηστειας νιωθω οτι ειμαι "σε προγραμμα" (μαζοχισμος ετσι?
> 
> anthi εσυ εκανες 16 ωρη παιδι μου, στα βαθυα με τη μια 
> πως πηγε? πεινασες καθολου το πρωι?
> (το βραδυ ειναι συνηθες να λιγουρευομαστε)
> τωρα που εφαγες ηθελες να φας ολο το συμπαν? (δεν πρεπει)
> 
> Να φανταστειτε τωρα εχω μπροστα μου 1 αυγο, 2 φ. γγαλοπουλα, 2 φρυγανιες
> ...


 badgirl11 katey8eian sta va8ia les ee???oxi to prwi exw ena ''kalo'' synh8eio na mhn peinaw.....to vrady 8a einai to dyskolo poy me pianoyn leigoyres....alla pisteyw oti 8a krath8w......efaga stis 12 miso tost me tyri gouda NOYNOY kai enan kafe.....mporw na soy pw pws foyskwsa kiolas!!!!!meta fovamai to vrady,,,,alla epeidh efaga arga to prwino moy pisteyw pws 8a krati8w kai tirisw to programma....afoy 8a exw faei kai to mesimeriano...kai kanena endiameso....


ante kale mia xara 8a ta paww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink: :starhit::spin::tumble::smilegrin::saint2:

----------


## natallia

λιγο πριν τη ληξη ενος ακομα 24ωρου fasting αεροβια 30 λεπτων, τα 5 πρωτα προθερμανση, τα επομενα 10 εναλλαγες σπριντ με περπατημα, και τα υπολοιπα 15 περπατημα γρηγορης εντασης, κατοπιν κοιλιακοι 4 ασκησεις απο 4 σετ των εικοσι επαναληψεων, αναμονη μιας ωρας και θα φαω μπροκολο με ντοματα και μπακαλιαρο ψητο.
σημερα το πρωι ζυγιστηκα 57.4κιλα. 
ευτυχως τα φυλλα αλεξανδριας λειτουργησαν και ετσι σημερα το φουσκωμα στη κοιλια εχει μειωθει κατα 70%. σκεφτομαι να μειωσω λιγο τους υδατανθρακες απο ρυζι πατατες και ψωμι, για να δωσω μια ωθηση μπας και δω το 56 κάποια στιγμη πριν ερθει η επομενη περιοδος.

----------


## badgirl11

καλα θα κανεις ναταλακι, πιανει παντα η μειωση υδατανθρακων! ολα καλα θα ερθουν θα δεις!
πωπω φορτσατες κ οι δυο στη γυμναστικη! μετα εκανα κ καποιες πλυομετρικες ασκησεις με αντισταση, ραχιαιους κ 6 σετ κοιλιακων (οχι μη νομιζετε οτι τους απεφυγα τα εκανα χαχαχ)
δεν εχεις κι αλλη πιλογη στο περσοναλ, καθεται αποπανω σου κ περιμενει!:bouncing::roll:

----------


## badgirl11

ανθουλα μη ξεχασεις κ βραδυνο γευμα! αν δε σου χωρανε ασε καποιο ενδιαμεσο, οχι βραδυνο ομως...να χορτασεις!
πολλες φορες τα τρωω ολα μαζι πχ προ περιοδου κ παλι χαανω (πχ τρωω μεσημεριανο + το απογευματινο σαν γλυκο)

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπαντ!!!! Τρεχα στο εγγυμοσυνη

----------


## badgirl11

καταιδρωμενη εφτασα αλλα  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## anthi1992

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ανθουλα μη ξεχασεις κ βραδυνο γευμα! αν δε σου χωρανε ασε καποιο ενδιαμεσο, οχι βραδυνο ομως...να χορτασεις!
> πολλες φορες τα τρωω ολα μαζι πχ προ περιοδου κ παλι χαανω (πχ τρωω μεσημεριανο + το απογευματινο σαν γλυκο)



οχι κακο κοριτσι μου δεν θα το ξεχασω....τωρα εφαγα το μεσημεριανο...ομελετα στον φουρνο...και ελαχιστεσ πατατεσ τηγανιτες...δεν αντεξα και εφαγα 3 πιρουνιες πατατεσ....το βραδυνο μου στισ 8 8α ειναι γαλα 1.5 και δημητριακα...αυριο 8α ζυγιστω μετα απο ολοκληρη μερα ΙΦ!!!ΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧ

----------


## anthi1992

1,5% εννοω...

----------


## Ciciliana

ναταλια εσυ΄κανεις 24ωρη if, μέρα παρα μέρα:question: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## natallia

ναι πλην σκ που σταματαω. συνολικα κανω τρια την εβδομαδα. αλλα δε το προτεινω σε εσας οχι τουλαχιστον για αρχη. εγω κανω fasting σχεδον ενα ετος με ενα μεγαλο διαστημα διακοποης απο τα μεσα καλοκαιριου εως πριν ενα μηνα.

----------


## Ciciliana

πολύ καιρό!:thumbup:
απ'οτι κατάλαβα σε βοηθάνε ε?
εννοώ τα 24ωρα.

----------


## natallia

βασικα με βολευουνε, και ναι αισθανομαι πως με βοηθανε αλλα ειναι κατι το 24ωρο στο οποιο κατεληξε υστερα απο πολλους πειραματισμους και φυσικα δε θα το ακολουθησω μια ζωη, παντως επειδη ειστε καινουριες σε αυτο το συστημα θα ηθελα να σας διευκρυνισω πως το φαστινγκ ειναι μια απλη μεθοδος για να τρωμε λιγοτερο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΑΓΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΛΙΜΟΚΤΟΝΙΑ , ειναι ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΗ ΑΠΟΧΗ απο τη τροφη για ενα συγκεκριμενο διαστημα και ουτε αποτελει αλοθι για να πεσουμε στα μουτρα στο φαγητο μολις ληξει το παραθυρο μας. 
επισης πρεπει να συνδυαστει με γυμναστικη για να εχει αποτελεσμα και κυριως με βαρη για να περιοριστει η δυνατο περισσοτερο η απωλεια μυικου ιστου η οποια ειναι αναποφευκτη οσο αδυνατιζουμε. επαναλαμβανω ειναι ενα εργαλειο που βοηθαει στο αδυνατισμα και συμφωνα με νεες ερευνες βοηθαει με πολους τροπους τον ανθρωπινο οργανιαμο (για πιο πολλες πληροφοριες ψαχτε στο γουκιπιντια), ισως να μη ταιριαζει σε ολους και θελει προσοχη σε οσους εχουν προβλημα με υπερφαγικα

----------


## Ciciliana

έχεις δίκιο ναταλία!
απλά ρώτησα απο απορία γιατί εγω δε θα μπορούσα να το κάνω και μετά να μή πέσω με τα μούτρα και κάνω υπερφαγικό..!
εγω δε κάνω if, αν κ μου αρέσει η ιδέα. ίσως όταν ψάξω πιο πολλά.. και όταν ισορροπήσω τη διατροφή μου (ποιος ξέρει).

----------


## badgirl11

γεια σας Ιφιτισσες (!!!) τελευταιο γευμα 6μιση, διοτι σημερα το παρακανω.
πηρα τελειο πρωινο, παρελειψα το ενδιαμεσο γεμα αφου δεν πεινουσα, επεσα ομως με τα μουτρα στο μεσημεριανο που καθυσττερουσε να "γινει" αφου το εβαλα αργα λογω απεργιας στη δουλεια.
Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να φαω λιπος απο μπριζολα, να μου πεσει βαρυ, να νιωθω οτι χαλαω την διαιτα κ να πλακωσω κ 2 γαλακτομπουρικα στο καπακι.
Το τελικο αποτελεσμα ειναι να αηδιασω απιστευτα απο ολα αυτα τα λιπη που εβαλα μονομιας μεσα μου κ δεν θελω να ξαναδω φαγητο...
Ετσι η σημερινη νηστεια δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατησει, μολις πεινασω θα τη ληξω.

Τελευταιο γευμα 6μιση λοιπον κ :thumbup: βλεπουμε
Αυριο πρωι θα κανω νηστικη αεροβια κ ελπιζω να πεινασω γιατι σημερα πραγματικα αηδιασα...μπλιαχ λεμε. κ το μπουρεκο κατι ειχε κ με χαλασε. (εκτος απο το λιπος της μπριζολας)

----------


## badgirl11

ανθουλα τωρα θα σου πω κ ενα περιεργο, να ξερεις μη σου κακοφανει,
εγω οταν ειμαι νηστικη δε δειχνει η ζυγαρια μειωση,
αλλα την επομενη που δε θα εχω κανει νηστεια μπορει κ να ειμαι 1 κιλο κατω αποτομα.
δηλ. εχω την εντυπωση (μονο ετσι το εξηγω) οτι αποτοξινωνομαι κ λειτουργω καλυτερα με επακολουθο την απωλεια βαρους κ οχι οτι ειναι αμεσο αποτελεσμα της ΙΦ αλλα της συνολικης λειτουργιας του οργανισμου μου σε υψηλη ενεργεια (αυτο το εχω οταν δεν μπουκωνομαι με το φαγητο τα βραδυα).

ΥΓ καλο ζυγισμα κ περιμενουμε νεα!:thumbup:

----------


## badgirl11

παω για 20ωρη, εκλεισα 15 ωρη κ δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω...
αγωνιστικες καλημερες κ τα λεμε αυριο που εχω κ ζυγισμα! μετα απο πολυ κρασι το βραδυ κ τσικνα :smilegrin:

----------


## anthi1992

καλημερα σας!!!τι κανετε??πριν λιγο ξυπνησα και σε μια ωρα θα φαω το πρωινο μου...δεν πειναω καθολου.....επισης ζυγιστηκα και ημουν -400γρ ......τι χαρα θεε μου.....αυτεσ τισ μερεσ εχω λιγο προβλημα με το αναπνευστικο μου αλλα μολις μου περασει ξεκιναω γυμναστικη αεροβια μονη μου....

προσεχω τι τρωω και ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη με αυτον τον τρόπο απωλειασ....δεν καταλαβαινω οτι κανω διαιτα.....:kiss:
ευχομαι να συνεχιστει για παρα πολυ καιρο η προσπαθεια μου αυτη....

badgirl11 θα τα εχω υποψην μου αυτα που μου λεσ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !καλη συνεχεια να εχεισ...και να μην πτωησαι καθολου και να μην σταματασ την γυμναστικη!

----------


## badgirl11

αν κ ακομα μου εχει μεινει ενα θεμα στο αναπνευστικο την αρχισα γιατι δε γινεται...αν ξαναρρωστησω βεβαια θα σταματησω ανθη μου.
Δεν γινεται να ειμαστε αρρωστες κ να γυμναζομαστε, εμενα τουλαχιστο με εξαντλει!
προσεξε μη καταπονεισαι τωρα που νιωθεις ετσι κ δες ενα γιατρουλη! φιλια!
πολυ χαιρομαι που νιωθεις ομορφα με το προγραμμα αυτο!

----------


## badgirl11

τελικα κρατησα 17.5 ωρες νηστεια καπου στη μεση 15ωρης κ 20ωρης :P

----------


## anthi1992

17,5 ωρες νηστεια ρε θηριο εε??χαχαχαχ μπραβο!!!!ναι αυτο με το ασθμα μου με κραταει πολυ πισω......πρεπει να δω εναν γιατρο γιατι μου εχει κρατησει εναν μηνα τωρα.....αλλα και να παω 8α μου δωσει τις ιδιεσ εισπνοεσ που κανω...:flaming::flaming::flaming::flaming::fl aming:


ααχ τεσπα θα δω......αποψε τι κανω??τσικνοπεμπτη και θα το τσικνισουμε το βραδυ....αρα μπορω να φαω το πρωινο μου το αυριανο στισ 4 το μεσημερι?η να φαω το μεσημεριανο εκεινη την ωρα ??οεο??

----------


## badgirl11

απλα μην κανεις νηστεια!  :Smile:  αφου εχεις παρει το πρωινο σου δε βγαινει οντως...
δεν εκανα επιτηδες τοσες ωρες απλα δεν πεινουσα...
κ μεις θα βγουμε αλλα το μεσημερι θα φαω κανονικα ωστε να μη πεσω με τα μουτρα.
αχ ασθμα...καταλαβα...νομιζα ειχες καμμια ιωσουλα...

----------


## anthi1992

8a dw/////ase min moy tin varesei kai den faw tipota...as trwne oi alloi/////kai 8a faw molis gyrisw apo tin sxoli....stis 8 diladi....aman pia me tis giortes....mia gene8lia, mia agiou valentinoy, mia to ena mia to allo!!!!!!!!!eleos!!!emeis pote 8a kanoyme diaita????????????????????????:grind::crazy::bounc y:

----------


## badgirl11

η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου αρεσουν πολυ οι γιορτες κτλ...τρωω χωρις τυψεις κ το απολαμβανω! αχ βαριεμαι να κανω οτιδηποτε σημερα μαυτο το καιρο κ εχω τοσο γεματο προγραμμα, μου κακοφαινεται που καθομουν με την ιωση...

----------


## badgirl11

Τελικα κανω νηστεια απο χθες, τελευταιο γευμα ηταν 2 το βραδυ κ επομενο στις 4 θα ειναι.
Δεν πειναω καθολου ομως κ σκεφτομαι να τη κρατησω.
Μετα εχουμε παλι μινι εξοδο κ θα φαω ουσιααστικα μεσημεριανο, μετα γλυκο + βραδυνο μαζι κ μετα ραψιμο γατι δε θελω να μαθω να τρωω παλι αργα το βραδυ.
Καλα ηταν χθες αλλα τελος τωρα.
Χθες λοιπον 14ωρη, κ αποψε τελευταιο γευμα μεχρι τις 9 ωστε να κρατησω
παλι 14ωρη.
Μετα ενα καλο πρωινο στη δουλεια κ θα παω για γυμναστικη.

----------


## O.k.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, επειδή διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάσω το θέμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποιος είναι ο σκοπός της νηστείας αυτής.Ενεργοποιείται ο μεταβολισμός?:blush:

----------


## badgirl11

εχει καποια λινκ που παραπεμπουν σε σελιδες με τα οφελη της νηστειας, αν δεν ειναι ενεργα πες το να βρουμε νεα :yes:
Κατεβαινει ο διακοπτης της μασελας κ ενεργοποιουνται αλλες διαδικασιες  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

αποψε τρωγαμε μεχρι τις 2 το βραδυ, παιδικο παρτυ με παραρτημα για μεγαλους! ακυρη η νηστεια αποψε λοιπον.

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 6, θα κρατησω 15ωρη ή 16ωρη. φιλουπες!

----------


## badgirl11

καλη σαρακοστη! αν δε βγω αποψε μετα τη δουλεια θα κρατησω νηστεια,
ειδαλως απο αυριο καθημερινες βραδυνες νηστειες κ θα χτυπαω καρτα εδω για καταγραφη.
Εχω 47 μερες να γινω κουκλαρα μεχριτην επετειο του γαμου μας που πεφτει...Κυριακη του Πασχα!!!
μια που δε θα νηστεψω κανονικα θα κανω νηστεια IF  :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

χθες εβγαλα 14ωρη! μια χαρα
σημερα παω για 15, τελευταιο γευμα θαναι στις 10 αισιως!

----------


## badgirl11

αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 8μιση κ θα παω για 14 ωρη, αν δε πεινω 15 ωρη. θα φαω στη δουλεια πια το πρωι κ ελπιζω κατι να εχω ετοιμασει καλο απτο σπιτι...αν ξυπνησω!

----------


## badgirl11

αρχιζω καθημερινη IF, τα κεφαλια μεσα! τελευταιο γευμα 9κ 30 ειτε παω δουλεια ειτε οχι. (ψαρι λιπαρο με κολοκυθακια βραστα κ λιγη πατατα!)

----------


## badgirl11

α χθες εκανα 13ωρη νηστεια, σημερα θα κρατησω 15ωρη οπωσδηποτε γιατι οι 13 τι να κανουν...

----------


## badgirl11

αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 20:00 (τωρα) και θα κρατησω 15ωρη! ή και 16 θα δω...

----------


## Ασημένια

Badgirl σε εσένα δουλεύει δηλαδή αυτο? Ρωτάω γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται κακή ιδέα...Σίγουρα πάντως θα νιώθεις πιο ξεφούσκωτη ε? Αλλά στην πραγματική απώλεια βοηθάει?

----------


## badgirl11

εμ εχω παει απο 95.7 στα 92.4 μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα...
κ δεν τρωω το βραδυ, πχ τωρα ξερω οτι πηρα το τελευταιο μου γευμα κ δεν τρωω τιποτε αλλο παροτι ο ανδρας μου τρωει...
αν μπω στο τρυπακι να φαω εστω λιγο απο κατι καηκα, θα λυσσαξω.

----------


## badgirl11

τελικα τελευταιο γευμα 12 το βραδυ, αν πεινω θα φαω κανονικα το πρωι, ειδαλως το μεσημερι κατευθειαν κ θα κρατησω νηστεια.
εφαγα φακες βραδυατικο κ μαλλον θα ειναι χαλια το στομαχι μου το πρωι...ουφ αλλα τις απηλαυσα!

----------


## asi

κάνεις αυτό το πρόγραμμα???που όσες φορές και αν διαβάσω δεν θα το καταλάβω...:question::question::question:

----------


## badgirl11

τι να καταλαβεις βρε συ? απλα τρως πχ βραδυνο στις 9 κ μετα δεν ξανατρως τιποτε για 14, 15 ή 16 ωρες.
(το ποτε θα φας το τελευταιο σου γευμα ειναι δικο σου θεμα)

----------


## asi

α...αυτό δεν έρχεται σε αντίθεση όμως με τα τρίωρα???που κατά την γνώμη μου είναι πιο υγιεινό και σίγουρα πιο εύκολο... :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## badgirl11

οχι κανεις 3ωρα γευματα αλλα λιγοτερα απο οσα αν ετρωγες μεχρι τις 12 το βραδυ οπως πχ εγω τωρα...

----------


## badgirl11

(εννοειται οτι αν θες κανεις 3ωρα ή ο,τι θες τις ωρες που τρως απλα τυγχανει εγω να κανω τριωρα γιατι τοτε εχω μαθει να πειναω...που το ηξερες εσυ αυτο οεο? χααχαχαχα)

----------


## asi

έχω διαβάσει το τοπικ τρίωρα της ρίας...:blush::blush::blush:

----------


## GAGARAS

kalispera sas me lene marina eimai 1.66 me 72 kila ...paidia eno einai tosa liga apoti m lene emena m fenonte vouno de mpwro na kano diaita 1 2 fores exo prospathisei k kano ite diatrofi ite ximiki dieta k se 3 evdomades 3 kila k de antexw allo k ta parataw giati meta de xano katholoy ase pou fao kati liparo petagete h kilia kateytheian k 2 kila pali syn ....as m pei kapios ti na kanw a;lla na kserw oti se 2 mines thataxw xasi 11 kila xoris na kolisw re gamwto ...euxaristw

----------


## badgirl11

κουκλα αφου γραφεις το ιδιο μηνυμα σε ολα τα τοπικ γραψτω τουλαχιστο στα Ελληνικα να μπορουμε να το διαβασουμε...μη μας βγαινουν τα ματια...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by asi_
> έχω διαβάσει το τοπικ τρίωρα της ρίας...:blush::blush::blush:


μα δεν κανω τη διαιτα της Ριας εγω χαχαχχαχα απλα γραφω εκει :P για τον ζαμπιδη LOL τι να κανει το ριακι μας αραγε, θαχει δυσκολο βραδυ μαλλον, παλιομερες γμτ

----------


## asi

αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο από πολλές απόψεις...και γιατί κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και οι συνθήκες άλλωστε που αντιμετωπίζει είναι και αυτές διαφορετικές...αλλά γιατί το σωστό είναι μαξ 8 κιλά σε δύο μήνες κατά έναν μέσο όρο...αλλαγή διατροφής πρώτα και κύρια με ποιοτικές αλλάγες θα έλεγα αρχικά και έπειτα ποσοτικές...κατά δεύτερον αλλά εξίσου κύρια σωματική δραστηριότητα....και όλα αυτά πολύ γενικά γιατί όπως είπα και πρίν άλλη η κάθε περίπτωση γιατροί δεν είμαστε...αλλά σίγουρα θα βοηθηθείς από το φόρουμ...καλή δύναμη και σε εσένα..και θα έλεγα να μην βάλεις τόσο μικρά χρονικά όρια γιατί σε κάθε περίπτωση θα σε πάνε πίσω λόγου άνχους....

----------


## GAGARAS

δεν μου απαντησαν για τα χαπια γενικα κ για τισ διαιτες στο φορουμ για τα λιποτοχ και σχολιαζω την κατασταση μου για να μιλησω για το θεμα της διαιτας ...166 υψος με 72 κιλα εχω κανει διαιτες κ χημικες κ διατροφης αλλα μετα απο λιγιες εωδομαδες τα παραταω γιατι δεν χανω αντε 2 κιλα σε μισο μηνα ....γιατι ομως ?αφου δεν τρωω σχεδον τιποτα ανεκαθεν το ψωμι ασπουμε δεν το τρωω η γλυκα ...πηρα κ χαπια αλλα τα χρεισιμοποιηω κ νιωθω οτι με πριζουν στη κοιλια ....δεν υπαρχει καποιος που να μ πει τι να φαω που σιγουρα τουλαχιστον να χασω 11 σε 2 μηνες και θα την τυρισω ..!τοσες διαιτες εχετε κανει εδωμεσα κατι περισσοτερο θα γνωριζετε ...βοηθηστε με ρε κοριτσια !ευχαριστω κ σορυ badgirl ξερω τοχω στειλει παντου χεχεχεχε!εισαι η μονη ομως που μου απαντας!

----------


## asi

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by asi_
> έχω διαβάσει το τοπικ τρίωρα της ρίας...:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> 
> μα δεν κανω τη διαιτα της Ριας εγω χαχαχχαχα απλα γραφω εκει :P για τον ζαμπιδη LOL τι να κανει το ριακι μας αραγε, θαχει δυσκολο βραδυ μαλλον, παλιομερες γμτ


ναι μωρέ όχι την δίαιτα αλλά απ ότι κατάλαβα προσπαθείς και εσύ να τρώς και χρονικά σωστά...όπως και εγώ και με βοήθησε αυτό το τοπικ αρκετά και με βάση κάποιους συνδιασμούς....ναι στο τέλος προέκυψε και ο ζαμπίδης κάπως..χεχεχε..:smilegrin::smilegrin::s milegrin:

----------


## badgirl11

αν θες 2 κιλα σε 11 μηνες αλλα να γινεις κορμαρα μπορω να σου πω...το αντιστροφο δυστηχως δεν το ξερω, θα το ειχα κανει κ γω καλο μου.
Βασικα νομιζουν οτι εισια κανενα μποτ ετσι που γραφεις το μηνυμα παντου κ κανεις δεν ασχολειται...(φανταζομαι)

γιατι θες τοσα κιλα σε τοσο λιγο?

----------


## badgirl11

ασακι δεν το προσπαθω, απλα εμαθα τον οργανισμο μου ετσι τους προηγουμενους μηνες, καθε 3 ωρες χτυπαει το καμπανακι κ πεινω.
Ειχα φτασει σε απογνωση πριν με την αυξηση κιλων κ τουλαχιστο φροντισα να φτιαξω τα ωραρια γευματων...κατι ειναι κ αυτο.
σακουλι το σακουλι, φτιαξε τοο ενα φτιαξε το αλλο, θα φτιαξει και το σωμα ρε γαμωτο που θα παει :P

----------


## asi

GAGARAS απάντησα και εγώ...:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:..τι είναι το μποτ όμως bad μου??? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## badgirl11

kati προγραμματα που γραφουν παντου τα ιδια, διαφημισεις κτλ

----------


## asi

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ασακι δεν το προσπαθω, απλα εμαθα τον οργανισμο μου ετσι τους προηγουμενους μηνες, καθε 3 ωρες χτυπαει το καμπανακι κ πεινω.
> Ειχα φτασει σε απογνωση πριν με την αυξηση κιλων κ τουλαχιστο φροντισα να φτιαξω τα ωραρια γευματων...κατι ειναι κ αυτο.
> σακουλι το σακουλι, φτιαξε τοο ενα φτιαξε το αλλο, θα φτιαξει και το σωμα ρε γαμωτο που θα παει :P


εεέτσι ολόκληρο τρόπο ζωής αλλάζουμε λέμε!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup:

----------


## GAGARAS

ναι εγω καταρχας το πρωτο λαθος που κανω asi ειναι οτι περιμενω γρηγορα και δεν εχω υπομονη ,το ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος αλλα πειναω τοσο πολυ πουμου βγαινει σαν παραπονο το γιατι ...δεν χανω ?κ μετα τα παρατω ... ειχα ακουσει απο καποιες κοπελες οτι τρωγανε πρωη μεσημερη βραδυ γαλα με δημητριακα που ειναι κ υγειηνο κ χασανε αρκετα κιλα ....εσεις τι λετε?παντως να ενημερωσω για κατι αλλο .....η θεια μου εμπαινε στα σαιτ πριν κανα χρονο κ εκανε μπαιμπας ηταν 130 κιλα κ και τωρα ειναι 60 κιλα αλλα ειχε κ προβληματα υγειας βεβαια γυαυτο τοκανε ...κ μου λεει οτι απλα δεν ετρωγε καν τις πρωτες μερες νερο κ μετα κρεμες κ εχασε ποσα κιλα δεν ξερω απλα η διαφορα δεν πιναγε ...

----------


## badgirl11

ασι δε ξαναγραφεις οσα ειπες στην αλλη κοπελα? νομιζω ταιριαζουν γαντι...

----------


## asi

καλά δεν είναι και τόσο υγιεινό και σίγουρα δεν θα καταφέρεις να τρώς πάντα γάλα με δημητριακά ούτως η άλλως...είναι σαν να κάνεις υπό-υποθερμιδική δίαιτα και κάνεις κακό στον μεταβολισμό..τον μπλοκάρεις άσχημα...δεν χάνεις λίπος...ίσα ίσα θα πάρεις μπόλικο μετά...άλλωστε και για διαφημιστικούς (όπως πάντα) λόγους που είχε πρωτοβγεί αυτή η "λύση" έβαζε χρονικό περιορισμό και απώλεια έως 3 κιλά νομίζω(αφού παίζουν που παίζουν με τον πόνο μας μην μας σκοτώσουν κιόλας (και αυτό μόνο για τα δημητριακά))...όσο για τις ιατρικές παρεμβάσεις δεν έχω ιδέα για ένα όμως είμαι σίγουρη ότι με τόσα λίγα κιλά που θες να χάσεις και χωρίς κάποιο επιτακτικό πρόβλημα υγείας...ούτε να σου περνάει από το μυαλό!!!!

----------


## asi

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ασι δε ξαναγραφεις οσα ειπες στην αλλη κοπελα? νομιζω ταιριαζουν γαντι...


ισχύει απλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το πώς θα το κάνω...η πλάκα είναι ότι το σκέφτηκα και εγώ!!!

----------


## badgirl11

σωστο και αυτο! και χωρις copypaste asi :thumbup::tumble:

----------


## asi

χαχαχαχαχα!!!
:starhit::starhit::love::love::love::starhit::star hit:

----------


## badgirl11

αχ αντε να ξημερωσει να κανω γυμναστικουλα, νιωθω τελεια κ το χερι μου το πονεμενο κ θα κανω κ βαρη που μου ελειψαν πολυ κλαψ κλαψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ ψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ
ελλειπτικο ποιος κανει γμτ...ουαααααααα 
ευτυχως που γυμναζομαι σπιτι, με τοσες φακες θα αδειαζε το gym xaxaxaxxaxa μπα σε καλο μου γελιο αποψε...

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> τι να κανει το ριακι μας αραγε, θαχει δυσκολο βραδυ μαλλον, παλιομερες γμτ

----------


## badgirl11

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ join the club λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## GAGARAS

οχι καλε δεν υπηρχε περο[τωση να παω σε χασαπη για κανεναν λογο ειπαμε να χασω 5 6 κιλακια για να νιωθω καλητερα ..απλα ενοουσα για την διατροφη που εκανε που ειναι σαν να μην τρως τιποτα ....να ρωτησω κατι αλλλο αν δηλαδη το πρωη ξυπνω κατα τις 11 γιατι δεν δουλευς κιολας οστε να κινιτης κ λιγο πινο καφε δεν πινας το πρςι μετα τρςς ασπουμε κανονικα το φαγητο μου οτι ειναι μεσημερι κ μετα τισ 8 τιποτα ..γιατι δε χανο κιλα/?

----------


## badgirl11

γιατι δεν τρως αρκετα μεσα στη μερα κ ο οργανισμος σου αποκοιμιεται ειναι μια εκδοχη, γιατι τρως αρκετα αλλα οχι σωστα αλλη εκδοχη κ παει λεγοντας...
θα σου πουν κ οι κοπελες...(πεταω το μπαλακι γιατι χωνεψα δηλαδη αρχισε το φουσκωμα απτις φακες κ μαλλον την πεφτω για υπνο σε λιγγο χαχαχαχχα)

----------


## badgirl11

ρια για πες πως πηγε το βραδυ σου? κυλησε ομορφα 'η....ξεσπασες στο φαγητο? ελπιζω να μην εφαγες φακες και εσυ :P

----------


## asi

κατά την γνώμη μου τρως λίγο άρα ο οργανισμός αμύνεται με το να κρατάει τα κιλά για "απόθεμα" κάπως έτσι το καταλαβαίνει...αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί κανείς να ξέρει με σιγουριά εκτός από τον γιατρό σου...την ίδια διατροφή με την θεία σου έκανα και εγώ μετά από σκωληκοειδίτιδα και πολύς κόσμος μετά από χειρουργείο...τα κιλά δεν χάθηκαν λόγω αυτής της "τυπικής" απαραίτητης διαδικασίας αλλά λόγω της επέμβασης αυτής κάθε αυτής....μην κολλάς σε τέτοια κόλπα δεν ωφελούν...όταν μπορέσεις πήγαινε σε έναν ενδοκρινολόγο να δείς μήπως είναι ορμονικό το θέμα πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο....αλλά να τρως κανονικά...
ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ το ότι δεν τρως πρωινό ξέχασα να πώ...άρχισε από τέτοια κόλπα υγιεινά και μακροπρόθεσμα!!!

----------


## GAGARAS

καληνυχτα και σας ευχαριστω που μ απαντησατε τουλαχιστον ...παω και γω για υπνο ...και ελπιζω οταν καποια στιγμη ξανα μπω και εχω χασει κανα κιλο να σας πω ωστε να μου πειτε και τι δικι σας αποψη ...καληνυχτα κ χαρικα!

----------


## asi

bad και ria είστε απίστευτες δεν το συζητώ
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
...σε λιγάκι θα το αφήσω και εγώ το μπαλάκι παιδιά... :Cool:

----------


## asi

> _Originally posted by GAGARAS_
> καληνυχτα και σας ευχαριστω που μ απαντησατε τουλαχιστον ...παω και γω για υπνο ...και ελπιζω οταν καποια στιγμη ξανα μπω και εχω χασει κανα κιλο να σας πω ωστε να μου πειτε και τι δικι σας αποψη ...καληνυχτα κ χαρικα!


 και εμείς καλή συνέχεια υπομονή και ηρεμία!!!!καλό βράδυ!!!:tumble::tumble::tumble:

----------


## GAGARAS

με την περιοδο μου εχω προβλημα μια μου ερχοντε μια αλλη οχι γενικα αμα δεν παρω αντυσιλιπτικα δεν μου ερχοντε ..αλλα ειμαι μικρη κ εχω βαρεθει να περνω χαπια ...ειμαι 20 κ περνω απο τα 16 μου ασε που ποναει η κιλια μου εαν δεν τα παρω γυαυτο κ τα κοβω ανα διαστηματα μονι μου κ τα ξαναπερνω μετα απο 2 μηνες που δεν μου ερχοντε ..ειχα κανει κ ενχειρηση στην μια μου οωθηκη απο αυτο ,,,πρεπει να εχει συμασια αλλα εγω εφορου ζωης δεν τα περνω ...παντως δηάδη οταν εχεις προβλημα με την περιοδο σου δεν μπορεις να χασεις κιλα δεν το καταλαβαινω ...

----------


## badgirl11

να τα πεις στη μαμα σου κ να ψαχτειτε σε γιατρο για ορμονικα γυναικολογικα κτλ...
καλο βραδυ να εχεις, οποτε θες εδω ειμαστε, ακου την asi!

Ρια που εισαι οεο?
τι εγινε>? ανησυχω...

----------


## asi

α είσαι στη ηλικία μου!!!:bouncy:
καλέ τρώγε σωστά εσύ και τα άλλα είναι δουλεία του γιατρού...μπορείς να τον ρωτήσεις για αυτόν τον συσχετισμό που ισχύει και οι απαντήσεις του σίγουρα θα είναι πιο ολοκληρωμένες από τις δικές μου...

----------


## badgirl11

ασι εισαι 20?!!?!??!?!??!

----------


## ria_ed

καλο βραδυ!!!! αφου σαβουριασα παω να σβερκωθω!!! φιλουμπες
(μη πάει ο νους σας στις τουλουμπες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

asi 20 ετων??????????
(πωπω... υπάρχουν αυτες οι ηλικίες????????????? χαχαχαχα ζηλευωωωωωωωωωωωωωω :starhit :Smile: 

γκουντ νάιτ... σλιπ τάιτ!!!

----------


## asi

χε χε χε!!!καλό βράδυ και σε σένα ρία!!!!:starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## badgirl11

ωχ σαβουριασα δε μαρεσε, ενταξει κι γω εφαγα αλλα...
ελπιζω να μην εκανες βουλιμικο...φιλια κουκλα, πεφτει κ η μπαταρια του λαπτοπ γμτ μου παροτι δε νυσταξα...
το κινητο δουλευει αλλα δεν ειναι κ η πιο καταλληλη ωρα!
ρε γμτ να μην εισαι κοντα για καφε...πρωινο!

----------


## ria_ed

αχχχχχ ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.... καφες στο μπαλκόνι... τσιγαρο κ κοριτσοκουβέντα μέχρι το μεσημέρι με φόντο το πέλαγοςςςςςςςςςςςς αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by ria_
> αχχχχχ ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.... καφες στο μπαλκόνι... τσιγαρο κ κοριτσοκουβέντα μέχρι το μεσημέρι με φόντο το πέλαγοςςςςςςςςςςςς αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ


καλα κ μετα ξυπνησα...κ κανω σιδερο, μαγειρευω, (κανω κ ελλειπτικο κ βαρη μη ξεχνιομαστε) κ τρεχω δουλεια.
ατιμη ζωη! μας χωριζει τοση θαλασσα...
ρημαδοκοινωνια, βρισκεις 2 ατομα να συννενοεισαι κ ειναι μιλιαμακρυα

----------


## badgirl11

ασι δειχνεις ωριμη για 20, ασχετο...αυτο πριν σβησει το πισσι αυτ η τη φορα

----------


## badgirl11

ΥΓ ισως στο εχω ξαναπει κ να ηξερα την ηλικια σου, δε θυμαμαι, εχω ενα ελαφρυ αλτσχαιμερ λογω ηλικιας...αχχχχχχχχχχχχχ ειμαι 32 ουαααααααααααα

----------


## ria_ed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBiGCvmlOIo :love:

byeeeee

----------


## badgirl11

τωρα δεν κλεινει το παλιολαπτοπ που εσβησε το τσιγαρο κ εχω ξεπαγιασει με ανοιχτο παραθυρο
αλλα δεν ανοιγει κ το λινκ! ελεος! χεχε


αχ το φακο-εφφεκτ εχει αρχισει λαλαλλα θαχω κακο ξημερωμα λαλαλαλαλ
:bouncing:

----------


## badgirl11

15ωρη χθες, αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 21:30 αυστηρα! τερμα το μεταμεσονυχτιο φαγητο κ ειδικα φακες! απαπα ακομα να συνελθω...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 15ωρη χθες, αποψε τελευταιο γευμα 21:30 αυστηρα! τερμα το μεταμεσονυχτιο φαγητο κ ειδικα φακες! απαπα ακομα να συνελθω...


22:30, ξεχασα οτι θα κανω αεροβια :smirk:

----------


## Ασημένια

Γαμ@το ήθελα και εγώ να κρατήσω χθες και είχα κανει κιόλας τελευαίο γευμα στις 8 αλλά ξεχάστηκα και έφαγα το πρωι.. Γκρρρρρρρρρρ :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Θα προσπαθήσω σήμερα:fake sniffle:

----------


## asi

ασημένια είμαστε συνονόματες!!!

----------


## badgirl11

το πρωι ειναι καλο να θες να τρως ασημενια! απλα πηγαινε το βραδυνο νωρις... βρε τωρα θα εχουμε 2 asi? χεχε

----------


## Ασημένια

Αληθειααααααα???:spin::spin: Πολύ χαίρομαι γιατι δεν ειμαστε και πολλεσ οσο να πεις!
Το έχεις κρατησει ολοκληρο η σε φωνάζουν Αση?

----------


## Ασημένια

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> το πρωι ειναι καλο να θες να τρως ασημενια! απλα πηγαινε το βραδυνο νωρις... βρε τωρα θα εχουμε 2 asi? χεχε


Ναι σήμερα λέω να το κάνω 7 το τελευταιο...Ποιο είναι το μίκροτερο διάστημα IF που μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε?

----------


## asi

ʼση με φωνάζουν...ναι όντως δεν είμαστε πολλές...χε χε...bad μου ναί..αντί να έχουμε 2 Μαρίες ξέρω και εγώ...:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## badgirl11

ασι ασχετο, αφου ξυπνας τοσο αργα γιατι δεν κανεις κ καμμια 15ωρη νηστεια?
δηλαδη αν ξυπνησες 4μιση που λες αν για 15 ωρες πριν δεν εβαλες μπουκια στο στομα σου ουτε ηπιες τιποτε με θερμιδες τοτε εκανες...IF!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Ασημένια_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> το πρωι ειναι καλο να θες να τρως ασημενια! απλα πηγαινε το βραδυνο νωρις... βρε τωρα θα εχουμε 2 asi? χεχε
> 
> 
> Ναι σήμερα λέω να το κάνω 7 το τελευταιο...Ποιο είναι το μίκροτερο διάστημα IF που μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε?


14 ωρες, οποτε με 7 τελευταιο γευμα πας 9 το πρωι πρωτο γευμα...:thumbup:

----------


## asi

ωχ αλήθεια???ήταν μοιραίο δηλαδή που έγραψα εδώ...χαχαχα...νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα...
προς το παρόν έχω φάει 3 αραβικά πιτάκια με λίγο τυράκι και ένα χυμό...και θα φάω και μπιφτέκι σε λίγο!με έφτιαξες πάλι bad μου:kiss::kiss::kiss::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## Ασημένια

Ευχαριστώ Bad μου:love:
Τσιχλες, καφέσ με ζαχαρίνη κλπ επιτρεπονται ε? Σε επρηξα ε? Τελευταια ερωτηση για σημερα, ορκιζομαι:starhit:

----------


## badgirl11

ει κ σαλατα! αυτο με την τριχοπτωση στο αλλο τοπικ που ειπαμε μη παει κ ειναι απο ελλειψη βιταμινων? για προσεχε να τρως σωστα πιτσιρικα (σορρυ που το παιζω μαμα, α και μη δεις τι τρωω σημερα, ολο βλακειες χαχαχαχ)

----------


## Ασημένια

Και ναι λοιπον! Τα κατάφερα και την κράτησα, 15ωρη κιολας χεχεχε Πως κάνω έτσι?
Σήμερα πάλι κλεισιμο στισ 8 και ανοιγμα αυριο στισ 10 με το καλο

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο βρε Ασημενια! κ γω θα κανω αποψε γιατι χθες εφαγα αργα κ μετα ετρωγα ολο το βραδυ μεχρινα καταφερω νακοιμηθω...
απλα θα κλεισω πιο αργα το παραθυρο μου αποψε αφου αρχισα τη μερα μου...στις 2 που ξυπνησα γμτ

ας πω απο τωρα τελευταιο γευμα 11.
σκοπευω να κανω μετα τις 9 σπιτι ελλειπτικο για 30'-45' κ μπανιο στο καπακι, οποτε 11 καλα ειναι...
θα κρατησω 14ωρη σιγουρα.

----------


## badgirl11

Λοιπον με παροτρυνες κ θα παρω τωρα βραδυνο κ μετα γυμναστικη!
τελευταιο γευμα 9μιση! κ θα κρατησω 15ωρη

----------


## Ασημένια

Ναι ναιιιιιιιιι:yes:
Και εγω θέλω να κάνω ποδηλατο ρε γαμ@το αλλά βαριεμαι κιόλας....ουφφφφ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Εσυ κάνεις ελειπτικο ε? Για δώσε καμια πληροφορία γιατι ψάχνομαι τελευταια

----------


## badgirl11

εχω ενα κετλερ google it kettler πορωση! μετα θα κανω κ παγκο. ειμαιορεξατη!!!

----------


## Ασημένια

ΠΟΡΩΣΗ? Δεν είναι πολυ κουραστικό? Εγώ δεν έχω κάνει ποτε αλλά έτσι μου έχουν πει...Ειμαι ανάμεσα σε διαδρομο και ελειπτικο τείνοντασ ομωσ προσ τον διαδρομο 
. Αχ δεν ξερωωωω

----------


## badgirl11

ποσα κιλα εισαι?

----------


## Ασημένια

λοοολ 
μολισ άλλαξα τικερακι...χαχαχαχα:lol:

----------


## badgirl11

α ειδα ενταξει εισαι ελαφρυα βρε συ, εμενα στο διαδρομο πονανε ολα μου, αστραγαλος, γονατο...ενω στο ελλειπτικο τιποτε.
Μονο τους μυς νιωθω να καινεεεεεεεεεεεεεε κ μαρεσει χεχε
ναι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα εχεις παντα την επιλογη να πας σιγα...μεχρι να συνηθισεις...οποτε κ αυξανεις αντισταση. εγω το βαζω μεχρι το 10 κ βγαινει ανετα...αλλα στην αρχη εκανα 1' στην ενταση 1 και τα εφτυνα...

----------


## badgirl11

α λεω κ γω καναν πουλακια τα ματια μου, πριν ειδα μονο απωλεια κ οχι βαρος χαχαχ

----------


## Ασημένια

ΧΑχαχαχαχαχα γελαω μονηηηη μουουυυ...μα ποση τηλεπαθεια?:lol:

----------


## badgirl11

:P παω να κανω καμμια δουλεια για ζεσταμα κ χωνεψη χεχε
να ακονισω κ τα ξιφη μου (να ετοιμασω τα βαρακια :lol: )

----------


## badgirl11

αποψε οχι νηστεια...μονο προσευχη...βουλιμικο...

----------


## badgirl11

τελικα βγαινει 14ωρη...ειμαι στις 13 ωρες κ απλα δεν πεινω...να κ κατι που παει καλα :dork:

----------


## badgirl11

αποψε ο,τιι φαω ως τις 8, βλακειες τρωω αλλα τεσπα.
αυριο θα μαζευτουμε οικογενειακα σπιτι μας οποτε θα πεσει φαγητο. γιατι απο λογια ξεμειναμε. δεν θα μπορω κ να καπνισω με τα μικρα κ με κοβω ολο να τρωω...
θα κρατησω 16 ωρη σιγουρα πριιν απο αυτο κ αλλες 16 μετα.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> αποψε ο,τιι φαω ως τις 8, βλακειες τρωω αλλα τεσπα.
> αυριο θα μαζευτουμε οικογενειακα σπιτι μας οποτε θα πεσει φαγητο. γιατι απο λογια ξεμειναμε. δεν θα μπορω κ να καπνισω με τα μικρα κ με κοβω ολο να τρωω...
> θα κρατησω 16 ωρη σιγουρα πριιν απο αυτο κ αλλες 16 μετα.


τελευταιο γευμα 5 κ θα κρατησω την πρωτη μου 20ωρη

Λαθος 19ωρη ειναι, μετα θα τρωω για 5 ωρες που θα ειμαστε μαζεμενοι κ μετα αλλη μια 19ωρη. μετα κανονικες 14ωρες νηστειες βραδυνες κ μονο.

----------


## badgirl11

παω τελεια! τι πιτσα ηθελε να φαμε τι τοστ...εγω κυρια!
κ δεν πεινω καθολου πλεον, οι πρωτες ωρες ηαν δυσκολες γιατι σημερα ειχα φαει χαζοφαγητο, ουσιαστικα δεν εκανα κυριο γευμμα απλα τσιμπουσα...τυροπιτακια! κ τοστακια!
αντε να δω ειμαι περιεργη το πρωι θα πεινω? θα σηκωθω 10 κ 12 θα παρω πρωτο γευμα.
Με την 15ωρηκ 16ωρη δεν πεινω ποτε...

ναταλακι που εισαι.!>>!>!> κανω 19ωρη οεο!

----------


## forty

Μπραβο badgirl σε εχει βοηθησει αυτος ο τροπος διατροφης!εγω ξεκιναω παλι 14ωρες σε συνδιασμο με south beach :thumbup:

----------


## badgirl11

φορτυ μου σευχαριστω και για τα καλα σου λογια στο αλλο τοπικ...
καλα κι γω σε south beach στυλ θα ειμαι...απο αυριο.
Αποψε θα ξεσκονισω το βιβλιο ελπιζω.
απαχη πρωτεινη κ απειρα λαχανικα, ολα τα υπολοιπα στην ακρη για λιγες μερες.
Θα μετραω και θερμιδες αλλα θα τρωω αρκετα κ δε θα λυπηθω 100 θερμιδες για παραπανω καλο φαγητο...
μετα διαιτολογιο διαβητικων...
τι κανεις πως εισαι? οι 14 ειναι πολυ ΟΚ αλλα στο βαρος εγω δεν εβλεπα διαφορα...ενω με 16...μεγαλη!
14 κανω οταν δεν προλαβαινω 15 ή 16. για να δω σημερα οι 19!
προς το παρον δεν πεινω, το μονο θεμα που ειχα οτι ξενυχτησα παρα πολυ εχθες κ κρυωνα καθοτι ειχα λεπτοντυθει κ ειχα κ ανοιχτα παραθυρα, κ νομιζα οτι ειναι που δε εφαγα...
πεινασα μολις αποφασισα να κανω τηνηστεια αρκετα, αλλα τωωρα ειναι αδιαφορο...
πινω καφε σκετο κ μολις παει 12 θαα φαω γιαουρτι με φρουτα κ φουντουκια...

----------


## forty

και εγω δεν χανω το ιδιο με το 14ωρο,αλλα επειδη ξεκιναω τωρα δεν θελω να ζοριστω και λιγοτερες θερμιδες και πολλες ωρες νηστεια γιατι φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα αντεξω στο τελος,θα το παω σταδιακα :saint2:

----------


## badgirl11

σταδιακα ειναι καλυτερα...
καλα εκανα απιστευτη 20ωρη νηστεια κ με το ζορι εφαγα μετα, καμμια πεινα! μετα ετρωγα νορμαλ.
δυστηχως δεν κρατησα κ αποψε νηστεια κ το βραδυ εφαγα ο,τι ναναι!
αποψε ειδικα επρεπε γιατι ειχε πεσει περισυλλογη, σκεψεις αγχος.
Κι αυριο μερα ειναι, ξανα μανα!
παντως η 20ωρη καθιερωνεται!
ελπιζω κ χωρις τσιγαρο ναναι εξισου ευκολη...

----------


## badgirl11

Παροτι σαβουροφαγαμε τις ποηγουμενες μερες κρατησα ολες νηστεια,
τωρα ειμαι στις 16 ωρες αλλα δεν πεινω, ισως κανω 19αρα, καλημεροκαλησπερες!

----------


## badgirl11

17 τελικα, και σημερα τελευταιο γευμα 8μιση κ θα κρατησω 15ωρη.

>ΥΓ τελικα την εσπασα, ειχα κατι λιγουρες κ εκανα σουπα

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 8+ κ θα δω τι νηστεια θα κρατησω:question:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> τελευταιο γευμα 8+ κ θα δω τι νηστεια θα κρατησω:question:


παλι την σπαω, με σουπα αυτη τη φορα, μονο 20 θερμιδες, αλλα το θεμα ειναι μη πεσω με τα μουτρακ φαω κι αλλα μετα.
Ελπιζω να κυλησει ομορφα το βραδυ. αχ γιατι να μην υπαρχει 8ωρη ΙΦ :P

----------


## badgirl11

τελευταιο γευμα 23:00, το πρωι νηστικη αεροβια και θα κρατησω και 2 ωρες νηστεια μετα. αρα καπου 14-16ωρη

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> τελευταιο γευμα 23:00, το πρωι νηστικη αεροβια και θα κρατησω και 2 ωρες νηστεια μετα. αρα καπου 14-16ωρη


ωραιο το σεναριο αλλα θα γινει την Κυριακη...αν δε δουλευω.
χθες τα χαλασα γιατι τρωγαμε μεχρι πολυ πολυ αργα , νιωθω χαλια, αρρωστη απτο φαγητο επι 18 ωρες...
αρχιζω καθημερινες 14ωρες νηστειες

----------


## badgirl11

χθες 14ωρη

----------


## badgirl11

νηστειες λογω μπεκρουλιασματων αναβαλονται για αποψε  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

χθες 14ωρη!

----------


## cat1976gr

γεια σας
σκεφτομαι να ακολουθησω τη μεθοδο αυτη
μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποια...κατα την διαρκεια της νηστειας δεν επιτρεπεται τιποτα? εναν καφε, ενα τσαι κατι?

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by cat1976gr_
> γεια σας
> σκεφτομαι να ακολουθησω τη μεθοδο αυτη
> μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποια...κατα την διαρκεια της νηστειας δεν επιτρεπεται τιποτα? εναν καφε, ενα τσαι κατι?


καλημερα!! απο οτι εχω διαβασει επιτρεπονται καφες και τσαι και βεβαια λιγο γαλα μεσα αν θες κατα τ'αλλα εννοειται οχι ζαχαρη μεσα!!

----------


## cat1976gr

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by cat1976gr_
> γεια σας
> σκεφτομαι να ακολουθησω τη μεθοδο αυτη
> μια ερωτηση αν ξερει καποια...κατα την διαρκεια της νηστειας δεν επιτρεπεται τιποτα? εναν καφε, ενα τσαι κατι?
> ...


Καλημερα!! Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση...

----------

